# USA: "Americani, lasciate la Russia immediatamente." E Kiev è circondata.



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Il dipartimento USA invita i cittadini americani a lasciare "immediatamente" la Russia.

"Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."

Nel frattempo la città di Kiev è circondata e le esplosioni sono vicinissime al centro della città.
------------

Notizie precedenti:


Putin parla ad un'agenzia:

"I Paesi occidentali non solo stanno prendendo azioni economiche non amichevoli contro il nostro Paese, ma i leader dei principali Paesi della Nato stanno facendo dichiarazioni aggressive sul nostro Paese."
Putin annuncia anche di avere ordinato lo stato di massima allerta per le forze di deterrenza nucleare.

La decisione arriva immediatamente dopo la notizia di negoziati in Bielorussia, confermata dall'Ucraina:
Ecco l'annuncio di Zelensky:

“Abbiamo convenuto che la delegazione ucraina si sarebbe incontrata con la delegazione russa senza precondizioni al confine ucraino-bielorusso, vicino al fiume Pripyat.
Alexander Lukashenko si è assunto la responsabilità di garantire che tutti gli aerei, elicotteri e missili di stanza sul territorio bielorusso rimangano a terra durante il viaggio, i colloqui e il ritorno della delegazione ucraina”

Però la Bielorussia minacciava così, poco prima:
"Le sanzioni alla Russia ci porteranno dritti verso una guerra nucleare. Se la francia schiererà armi nucleari in Polonia o Lituania, noi consentiremo a Mosca di disporle nel nostro territorio."

La UE chiude lo spazio aereo a Mosca.


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il dipartimento USA invita i cittadini americani a lasciare "immediatamente" la Russia.
> 
> "Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."
> 
> ...



Purtroppo credo manchi sempre meno al punto di non ritorno. 

Pazzesco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

E' finita per davvero.


----------



## nik10jb (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il dipartimento USA invita i cittadini americani a lasciare "immediatamente" la Russia.
> 
> "Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."
> 
> ...


Ho capito... Stanotte non chiuderò occhio e starò ad aggiornare le notizie ogni 5 secondi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Dobbiamo iniziare a cercare qualche bunker ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Il Ministero degli esteri francese chiede a tutti i cittadini francesi si lasciare immediatamente la Russia.*


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il dipartimento USA invita i cittadini americani a lasciare "immediatamente" la Russia.
> 
> "Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."
> 
> ...


Ogni secondo che passa ci sta avvicinando della fine. Della fine di tutto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Per me tra stanotte e domani la sgancia sull'Ucraina.

E poi che Dio ci benedica.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il Ministero degli esteri francese chiede a tutti i cittadini francesi si lasciare immediatamente la Russia.*


Ho paura...


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il dipartimento USA invita i cittadini americani a lasciare "immediatamente" la Russia.
> 
> "Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."
> 
> ...


È proprio vero che la stupidità dell’uomo non conosce limiti: si mette a rischio la vita di milioni, se non miliardi di persone, per che cosa?


----------



## ILMAGO (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il Ministero degli esteri francese chiede a tutti i cittadini francesi si lasciare immediatamente la Russia.*


Ahia.

Francia Dopo gli USA… se seguono altri il messaggio purtroppo è chiaro.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Calmi: è normale, visto lo stop ai voli


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi questo è pazzo bisogna agire prima che lo faccia lui


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Ucraina accusa Mosca di genocidio alla Corte internazionale di giustizia de L'Aja*​


----------



## Pit96 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il dipartimento USA invita i cittadini americani a lasciare "immediatamente" la Russia.
> 
> "Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."
> 
> ...


Ragazzi, mi sono perso le ultime notizie uscite da questo pomeriggio in poi. 
Quindi in teoria ci dovrebbe essere una pausa fino all'incontro di domani tra le delegazioni? 
Che comunque immagino non porterà a niente avendo in mente le ultime richieste della Russia


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sa che come è successo giovedì mattina, ci sveglieremo con brutte sorprese.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

io credo che paradossalmente la giusta strategia potrebbe essere quella di aumentare la tensione anzichè diminuirla

lui sta facendo leva totalmente sul fatto dell'atomica che può sganciare ma soprattutto della percezione di non subirla

io credo che l'occidente dovrebbe farli sapere che invece anche noi potremmo farlo e lo stiamo pure considerando..non ufficialmente ma tramite fuge di noitizie create ad hoc..tipo dichiarazioni dette non dette da qualche funzionario poi smentite ecc

questo non allo scopo di far paura a lui ma di spingere la popolazione russa nel panico in modo che tirino per la giacchetta la parte sana o semplicemente che non vuole morire del governo russo

a mio avviso il fatto che l'ue e l'occidente in generale non molli ma ribatta colpo su colpo e continui a tirare la corda è la cosa giusta

sappiamo una mnima parte della realtà..la Cia sa sicuramente un sacco di cose..magari anche che se volesse sganciare le testate nucleari lo bloccherebbero prima

non posso dire di essere ottimista perchè non si parla dell'acquisto di un calciatore ma mi fido dei "miei"...CIA in primis


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

Lasciare la Russia, potevano organizzare prima con aerei dedicati..Ho visto un servizio al tg dove facevano vedere la gente bloccata in aeroporto tra cui un tizio italiano che ha dovuto prenotare per Dubai come scalo per L'italia e gente che non può uscire dall'aeroporto perchè ha il visto in scadenza. Aggiungeteci che magari non riescono a prelevare, mi cagherei addosso in una situazione del genere


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il Ministero degli esteri francese chiede a tutti i cittadini francesi si lasciare immediatamente la Russia.*


Pure la Francia.... Dio mio


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me tra stanotte e domani la sgancia sull'Ucraina.
> 
> E poi che Dio ci benedica.


Se non sbaglio ieri si vociferava di possibili ritorsioni su beni(e persone?) stranieri in Russia. Può essere che l’invito sia legato a questo. Speriamo non ci siano altri motivi.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il dipartimento USA invita i cittadini americani a lasciare "immediatamente" la Russia.
> 
> "Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."
> 
> ...


Siamo passati dal consiglio di lasciare l'Ucraina all'ordine di lasciare la Russia immediatamente...


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me tra stanotte e domani la sgancia sull'Ucraina.
> 
> E poi che Dio ci benedica.



L'attacco non sarà atomico, sempre che qualcuno non faccia altre sciocchezze da altre parti.

Mi ci gioco la reputazione.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo credo manchi sempre meno al punto di non ritorno.
> 
> Pazzesco.


Voglio ancora credere che sto pazzo alla fine cederà e non sgancerà armi nucleari..
Giusto oggi pensavo che noi viviamo la guerra minuto x minuto, come avranno fatto i nostri nonni senza sapere cosa succedeva a reggere l'ansia?!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me tra stanotte e domani la sgancia sull'Ucraina.
> 
> E poi che Dio ci benedica.



Ma non devono vedersi domani per trattare?


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio ieri si vociferava di possibili ritorsioni su beni(e persone?) stranieri in Russia. Può essere che l’invito sia legato a questo. Speriamo non ci siano altri motivi.


secondo me si


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Calmi: è normale, visto lo stop ai voli


Non c'è motivo, basterebbe volare verso stati non Nato come Georgia e Azerbaijan e da lì tornare a casa. 
Questo passo è indicativo verso altro...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo iniziare a cercare qualche bunker ?


stavo pensando la stessa cosa un contaneir andrà bene?


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Ucraina accusa Mosca di genocidio alla Corte internazionale di giustizia de L'Aja*​


Chissà che bel clima domani al negoziato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> stavo pensando la stessa cosa un contaneir andrà bene?



dipende a quale profondità lo piazzi...


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, mi sono perso le ultime notizie uscite da questo pomeriggio in poi.
> Quindi in teoria ci dovrebbe essere una pausa fino all'incontro di domani tra le delegazioni?
> Che comunque immagino non porterà a niente avendo in mente le ultime richieste della Russia


Invero non c'è stata nessuna pausa, anche anche la Bielorussia ha lanciato missili sull'Ucraina avevo letto qualche topic fa, nel forum. Anzi il bombardamento sull'Ucraina è anche aumentato e colui che dovrebbe mediare ha dato del drogato e ubriacone al Presidente Ucraino.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Voglio ancora credere che sto pazzo alla fine cederà e non sgancerà armi nucleari..
> Giusto oggi pensavo che noi viviamo la guerra minuto x minuto, come avranno fatto i nostri nonni senza sapere cosa succedeva a reggere l'ansia?!


Magari era meglio.
Aspettavano le notizie in radio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*La Russia ha annunciato che colpirà qualunque fornitura di armi dell'Unione Europea o Statunitense all’Ucraina.*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

un tir antiatomico  ridiamo per non piangere


----------



## sunburn (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi ci gioco la reputazione.


Ah beh, allora io mi gioco le tre Maserati che ho in garage…


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Repubblica nel frattempo cambia il titolo a caratteri cubitali in un bel "Incubo nucleare."
Così, tanto per rallegrarci.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia ha annunciato che colpirà qualunque fornitura di armi dell'Unione Europea o Statunitense all’Ucraina.*


Finita


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Repubblica nel frattempo cambia il titolo a caratteri cubitali in un bel "Incubo atomica."
> Così, tanto per rallegrarci.



L'unica speranza sono le trattative di domani.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia ha annunciato che colpirà qualunque fornitura di armi dell'Unione Europea o Statunitense all’Ucraina.*


Del resto l'avevano detto fin da subito..


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Repubblica nel frattempo cambia il titolo a caratteri cubitali in un bel "Incubo nucleare."
> Così, tanto per rallegrarci.


"l'importante é non creare il panico"


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia ha annunciato che colpirà qualunque fornitura di armi dell'Unione Europea o Statunitense all’Ucraina.*


è un disco rotto sto pazzo

io fossi nella NATO risponderei con un comunicato sintetico: "OK BOOMER"


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Repubblica nel frattempo cambia il titolo a caratteri cubitali in un bel "Incubo nucleare."
> Così, tanto per rallegrarci.



Ecco, il target primario in itaglia, spero.

'Sti criminali fomentatori.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> "l'importante é non creare il panico"



Per i giornalai è esattamente il contrario.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> dipende a quale profondità lo piazzi...


pensavo piu a una postazione mobile


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Invero non c'è stata nessuna pausa, anche anche la Bielorussia ha lanciato missili sull'Ucraina avevo letto qualche topic fa, nel forum. Anzi il bombardamento sull'Ucraina è anche aumentato e colui che dovrebbe mediare ha dato del drogato e ubriacone al Presidente Ucraino.


Prima di morire polverizzato spero di vedere una bomba schiantarsi sulla testa di quel cane bielorusso (mi perdonino i compagni a 4 zampe).
La Bielorussia si merita gli stessi procedimenti presi contro la Russia


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *La Russia ha annunciato che colpirà qualunque fornitura di armi dell'Unione Europea o Statunitense all’Ucraina.*


come stiamo messi ai confini con Polonia e altri? sono gia arrivati i Russi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non c'è motivo, basterebbe volare verso stati non Nato come Georgia e Azerbaijan e da lì tornare a casa.
> Questo passo è indicativo verso altro...


Secondo te hanno paura che li prendano come ostaggi o è perché pensano dovranno bombardare la Russia?


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Voglio ancora credere che sto pazzo alla fine cederà e non sgancerà armi nucleari..
> Giusto oggi pensavo che noi viviamo la guerra minuto x minuto, come avranno fatto i nostri nonni senza sapere cosa succedeva a reggere l'ansia?!


Non puoi avere ansia su un qualcosa che ignori stia accadendo. Solo nel 1962 nella crisi di Cuba c'era l'ansia. Ma il mondo è stata vicina ad una guerra mondiale altre volte che si è saputo solo con la desegretazione dei file USA e URSS.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> pensavo piu a una postazione mobile



Su una nave cargo in alto mare?


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> come stiamo messi ai confini con Polonia e altri? sono gia arrivati i Russi?


Sicuramente sono già nelle strutture nei paesi Nato di confine. Ma sai che accade se un missile compisce un aereo militare NATO di trasporto in spazio aereo polacco o Slovacco, vero?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> *Non puoi avere ansia su un qualcosa che ignori stia accadendo*. Solo nel 1962 nella crisi di Cuba c'era l'ansia. Ma il mondo è stata vicina ad una guerra mondiale altre volte che si è saputo solo con la desegretazione dei file USA e URSS.



In questa occasione sappiamo fin troppo.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

Il deputato della Duma di Stato del Partito Comunista Vyacheslav Markhaev si è espresso contro la guerra in Ucraina: "Condanno la strategia ingiustificata dell'Occidente, la sua politica dei doppi standard, che promuove i propri interessi cambiando il governo legittimo in paesi che non gli piacciono, conquistando nuovi territori sotto i falsi slogan della difesa della democrazia. Condanno anche la leadership della Russia, che ha iniziato a utilizzare gli stessi metodi del doppio standard. Sotto l'egida del riconoscimento della DPR e della LPR, abbiamo nascosto i piani per scatenare una guerra su vasta scala con il nostro vicino più prossimo."​


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> _*Il deputato della Duma di Stato del Partito Comunista Vyacheslav Markhaev *_si è espresso contro la guerra in Ucraina: "Condanno la strategia ingiustificata dell'Occidente, la sua politica dei doppi standard, che promuove i propri interessi cambiando il governo legittimo in paesi che non gli piacciono, conquistando nuovi territori sotto i falsi slogan della difesa della democrazia. Condanno anche la leadership della Russia, che ha iniziato a utilizzare gli stessi metodi del doppio standard. Sotto l'egida del riconoscimento della DPR e della LPR, abbiamo nascosto i piani per scatenare una guerra su vasta scala con il nostro vicino più prossimo."​



Bello il suo ultimo discorso. Putin lo premierà.


----------



## darden (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Su una nave cargo in alto mare?



Un classico ma sempre in voga cargo battente bandiera liberiana?


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il deputato della Duma di Stato del Partito Comunista Vyacheslav Markhaev si è espresso contro la guerra in Ucraina: "Condanno la strategia ingiustificata dell'Occidente, la sua politica dei doppi standard, che promuove i propri interessi cambiando il governo legittimo in paesi che non gli piacciono, conquistando nuovi territori sotto i falsi slogan della difesa della democrazia. Condanno anche la leadership della Russia, che ha iniziato a utilizzare gli stessi metodi del doppio standard. Sotto l'egida del riconoscimento della DPR e della LPR, abbiamo nascosto i piani per scatenare una guerra su vasta scala con il nostro vicino più prossimo."​


Questo sarà legato vivo al prossimo missile che partirà per l'Ucraina


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Secondo il Die Welt il cancelliere Scholz avrebbe annunciato investimenti epocali per ridurre ai minimi la dipendenza energetica dalla russia, tra cui rigassificatori per gas liquido e investimenti in rinnovabili. *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Bannato il troll.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questo sarà legato vivo al prossimo missile che partirà per l'Ucraina



Credo che avrà un incidente inspiegabile a breve.


----------



## Mika (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In questa occasione sappiamo fin troppo.


Perché ora siamo nell'era delle notizie live, intenet, tiktok e altre cose che ti fanno vedere tutto e subito quello che accade. I nostri genitori invece dovevano attendere i TG, ma erano una la mattina, uno a mezzogiorno e una la sera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il deputato della Duma di Stato del Partito Comunista Vyacheslav Markhaev si è espresso contro la guerra in Ucraina: "Condanno la strategia ingiustificata dell'Occidente, la sua politica dei doppi standard, che promuove i propri interessi cambiando il governo legittimo in paesi che non gli piacciono, conquistando nuovi territori sotto i falsi slogan della difesa della democrazia. Condanno anche la leadership della Russia, che ha iniziato a utilizzare gli stessi metodi del doppio standard. Sotto l'egida del riconoscimento della DPR e della LPR, abbiamo nascosto i piani per scatenare una guerra su vasta scala con il nostro vicino più prossimo."​


Di fatto che ruolo ha questo? Può mettere il veleno nel bicchiere di putin?


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bannato il troll.



Chi, @sunburn ?


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il deputato della Duma di Stato del Partito Comunista Vyacheslav Markhaev si è espresso contro la guerra in Ucraina: "Condanno la strategia ingiustificata dell'Occidente, la sua politica dei doppi standard, che promuove i propri interessi cambiando il governo legittimo in paesi che non gli piacciono, conquistando nuovi territori sotto i falsi slogan della difesa della democrazia. Condanno anche la leadership della Russia, che ha iniziato a utilizzare gli stessi metodi del doppio standard. Sotto l'egida del riconoscimento della DPR e della LPR, abbiamo nascosto i piani per scatenare una guerra su vasta scala con il nostro vicino più prossimo."​


Vabbè loro sono l'opposizione.
Comunque, RIP per lui


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Perché ora siamo nell'era delle notizie live, intenet, tiktok e altre cose che ti fanno vedere tutto e subito quello che accade. I nostri genitori invece dovevano attendere i TG, ma erano una la mattina, uno a mezzogiorno e una la sera.



I miei aspettavano l'Istituto Luce, sono stati più fortunati.


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bello il suo ultimo discorso. Putin lo premierà.


Io penso che ormai si inizi a pensare alla guerra civile in Russia, le bombe atomiche terrorizzano i Russi, tanto quanto noi. Nel giro di qualche ora se non succede nulla tutto il mondo si renderà conto che se non la risolvono i Russi internamente ogni secondo può essere l'ultimo del Mondo che conosciamo. E quando hai paura di morire, andarli a prendere con il forcone fa meno paura.


----------



## nik10jb (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il deputato della Duma di Stato del Partito Comunista Vyacheslav Markhaev si è espresso contro la guerra in Ucraina: "Condanno la strategia ingiustificata dell'Occidente, la sua politica dei doppi standard, che promuove i propri interessi cambiando il governo legittimo in paesi che non gli piacciono, conquistando nuovi territori sotto i falsi slogan della difesa della democrazia. Condanno anche la leadership della Russia, che ha iniziato a utilizzare gli stessi metodi del doppio standard. Sotto l'egida del riconoscimento della DPR e della LPR, abbiamo nascosto i piani per scatenare una guerra su vasta scala con il nostro vicino più prossimo."​


sarò un illuso ma spero in una specie di colpo di stato. un insieme fra alte cariche militari russe, politici, qualche oligarca, ecc.. che fanno fuori Putin e fermano la situazione prima di degenerare completamente


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il deputato della Duma di Stato del Partito Comunista Vyacheslav Markhaev si è espresso contro la guerra in Ucraina: "Condanno la strategia ingiustificata dell'Occidente, la sua politica dei doppi standard, che promuove i propri interessi cambiando il governo legittimo in paesi che non gli piacciono, conquistando nuovi territori sotto i falsi slogan della difesa della democrazia. Condanno anche la leadership della Russia, che ha iniziato a utilizzare gli stessi metodi del doppio standard. Sotto l'egida del riconoscimento della DPR e della LPR, abbiamo nascosto i piani per scatenare una guerra su vasta scala con il nostro vicino più prossimo."​



RIP. Se gli va bene è in Gulag


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Su una nave cargo in alto mare?


stavo pensando di allestire un night tir club mobile sai per chiudere in bellezza


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Die Welt il cancelliere Scholz avrebbe annunciato investimenti epocali per ridurre ai minimi la dipendenza energetica dalla russia, tra cui rigassificatori per gas liquido e investimenti in rinnovabili. *


E il 3%??


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Perché ora siamo nell'era delle notizie live, intenet, tiktok e altre cose che ti fanno vedere tutto e subito quello che accade. I nostri genitori invece dovevano attendere i TG, ma erano una la mattina, uno a mezzogiorno e una la sera.



Invece i nostri nonni andavano direttamente con la radio,per chi aveva la "fortuna" di possederne una.
Infatti spesso chi non era chiamato alle armi,si radunava nelle piazze e in 2-300 ascoltavano in rigoroso silenzio l'unica radiolina della zona.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> stavo pensando di allestire un night tir club mobile sai per chiudere in bellezza



Nel caso tienimi aggiornato. Grazie.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Di Maio a 'Che tempo che fa': "Vladimir Putin non ha mosso guerra solo contro l'Ucraina ma contro le democrazie. Non ho mai visto un pacchetto di sanzioni così dure, andiamo a intaccare anche le riserve della banca centrale, impediamo alla Russia di rifinanziare la moneta ed evitarne la svalutazione, le sanzioni riguardano le banche, le aziende, Putin e Lavrov".*


----------



## darden (27 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Perché ora siamo nell'era delle notizie live, intenet, tiktok e altre cose che ti fanno vedere tutto e subito quello che accade. I nostri genitori invece dovevano attendere i TG, ma erano una la mattina, uno a mezzogiorno e una la sera.


Ormai vivi la guerra in continuo.. su telegram si vede di tutto


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Die Welt il cancelliere Scholz avrebbe annunciato investimenti epocali per ridurre ai minimi la dipendenza energetica dalla russia, tra cui rigassificatori per gas liquido e investimenti in rinnovabili. *


basta che non li tolgano dall oktober fest


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Di Maio a 'Che tempo che fa': "Vladimir Putin non ha mosso guerra solo contro l'Ucraina ma contro le democrazie. Non ho mai visto un pacchetto di sanzioni così dure, andiamo a intaccare anche le riserve della banca centrale, impediamo alla Russia di rifinanziare la moneta ed evitarne la svalutazione, le sanzioni riguardano le banche, le aziende, Putin e Lavrov".*



Non meritiamo un ministro così.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Chissà che bel clima domani al negoziato


vabbè è reciproco, anche la Russia accuserà di genocio in Donbass


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non meritiamo un ministro così.


ce lo meritiamo eccome.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Di Maio: impossibile evacuare gli italiani in Ucraina *


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> ce lo meritiamo eccome.



Chi lo ha votato si.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Di Maio a 'Che tempo che fa': "Vladimir Putin non ha mosso guerra solo contro l'Ucraina ma contro le democrazie. Non ho mai visto un pacchetto di sanzioni così dure, andiamo a intaccare anche le riserve della banca centrale, impediamo alla Russia di rifinanziare la moneta ed evitarne la svalutazione, le sanzioni riguardano le banche, le aziende, Putin e Lavrov".*


Fazio passa così dai grandi ai glandi della terra

quanto sarebbe bello sentire la domanda del conduttore sulla banca centrale, la moneta, la svalutazione
altro che priaprismo di brunetta per le restrizioni covid...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi lo ha votato si.


Lo hanno votato come premier a questo. Bisogna anche specificare però, che erano più voti per il partito e per Grillo e senza quest'ultimo, uno del genere non avrebbe preso nemmeno lo 0,5%.


----------



## kekkopot (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il dipartimento USA invita i cittadini americani a lasciare "immediatamente" la Russia.
> 
> "Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."
> 
> ...


Anche la Francia ha chiesto la medesima cosa ai cittadini francesi... La vedo male male


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Di Maio a 'Che tempo che fa': "Vladimir Putin non ha mosso guerra solo contro l'Ucraina ma contro le democrazie. Non ho mai visto un pacchetto di sanzioni così dure, andiamo a intaccare anche le riserve della banca centrale, impediamo alla Russia di rifinanziare la moneta ed evitarne la svalutazione, le sanzioni riguardano le banche, le aziende, Putin e Lavrov".*



Se Gigginoil ritardato è andato a finire da Fazio significa che è entrato nel giro "buono".


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi lo ha votato si.


no no, dicevo come popolo.

ci meritiamo il peggio del peggio

fine ot.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non meritiamo un ministro così.


Non ha mai visto sanzioni così…ma sa cosa è una sanzione? asd


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*LA RUSSIA HA INIZIATO AD UTILIZZARE LE BOMBE TERMOBARICHE IN UCRAINA. ANALISTI MILITARI HANNO ISPEZIONATO UN VIDEO DOVE SI VEDE UNA TERRIBILE ESPLOSIONE NEI PRESSI DI CHERKASY, LA LORO CONCLUSIONE È CHE POTREBBE TRATTARSI DI UNA BOMBA TERMOBARICA.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Giletti a Non è l'arena: "Bisogna conoscere cosa ha portato a tutto questo, senza per forza essere dalla parte di Putin. L'europa ha responsabilità in tutto questo".*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Di Maio: impossibile evacuare gli italiani in Ucraina *


ora vado in bagno ad evacuare direttamente di maio


----------



## pazzomania (27 Febbraio 2022)

Non succederà stanotte l' opzione peggiore.

C è pieno di Russi in Ucraina


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Se Gigginoil ritardato è andato a finire da Fazio significa che è entrato nel giro "buono".


"da bibitaro a sommelier" cit.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non ha mai visto sanzioni così…*ma sa cosa è una sanzione?* asd



Non sa nemmeno come si trova ministro degli esteri.


----------



## smallball (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA RUSSIA HA INIZIATO AD UTILIZZARE LE BOMBE TERMOBARICHE IN UCRAINA. ANALISTI MILITARI HANNO ISPEZIONATO UN VIDEO DOVE SI VEDE UNA TERRIBILE ESPLOSIONE NEI PRESSI DI CHERKASY, LA LORO CONCLUSIONE È CHE POTREBBE TRATTARSI DI UNA BOMBA TERMOBARICA.*


Pessima notizia


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non succederà stanotte l' opzione peggiore.
> 
> C è pieno di Russi in Ucraina


non credo la usino per l ucraina


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Sindaco di Berdyansk, città sulla costa meridionale dell'Ucraina: "La città è in mano ai russi".*


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Di Maio a 'Che tempo che fa': "Vladimir Putin non ha mosso guerra solo contro l'Ucraina ma contro le democrazie. Non ho mai visto un pacchetto di sanzioni così dure, andiamo a intaccare anche le riserve della banca centrale, impediamo alla Russia di rifinanziare la moneta ed evitarne la svalutazione, le sanzioni riguardano le banche, le aziende, Putin e Lavrov".*



Pff, non ha visto le tasse che pago, quello si che è un pacchetto di sanzioni durissime


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Gomez da Giletti: "Solidarietà al popolo ucraino, che però deve essere cosciente di quello che sta facendo. Putin ha aperto all'utilizzo delle armi nucleari e ha minacciato conseguenze mai viste prima".*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di fatto che ruolo ha questo? Può mettere il veleno nel bicchiere di putin?



Ha appena firmato il proprio suicidio, ormai non può fare più nulla.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Di Maio a 'Che tempo che fa': "Vladimir Putin non ha mosso guerra solo contro l'Ucraina ma contro le democrazie. *Non ho mai visto un pacchetto di sanzioni così dure*, andiamo a intaccare anche le riserve della banca centrale, impediamo alla Russia di rifinanziare la moneta ed evitarne la svalutazione, le sanzioni riguardano le banche, le aziende, Putin e Lavrov".



Ci credo,fino all'altro ieri neanche sapeva cosa fossero questi pacchetti di sanzioni.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Il sindaco di Kiev via Telegram. 
La mia intervista rilasciata in inglese è stata mal interpretata. I russi non hanno avanzato di un centimetro a Kiev. La macchina di propaganda russa sta utilizzando le mie parole per far credere che hanno circondato la città. Stiamo resistendo e vincendo su più fronti. *


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA RUSSIA HA INIZIATO AD UTILIZZARE LE BOMBE TERMOBARICHE IN UCRAINA. ANALISTI MILITARI HANNO ISPEZIONATO UN VIDEO DOVE SI VEDE UNA TERRIBILE ESPLOSIONE NEI PRESSI DI CHERKASY, LA LORO CONCLUSIONE È CHE POTREBBE TRATTARSI DI UNA BOMBA TERMOBARICA.*


ho visto il video, bisogna vedere cosa sia esploso
nel buio non si capisce, perchè è in lontananza dalla strada dove viene ripreso


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non succederà stanotte l' opzione peggiore.
> 
> C è pieno di Russi in Ucraina


Non utilizzeranno mai armamenti atomici in Ucraina, non è nemmeno un'ipotesi da considerare. I missili nucleari partono tutti insieme verso molti obbiettivi nel mondo o, se questo è proprio in confusione totale, uno a scopo "dimostrativo" ma comunque verso l'occidente (Polonia?). Un secondo dopo l'Ucraina non è più un problema, ne' per la Russia, ne' per il resto del mondo, perché ci sono solo due ipotesi:

- Reazione immediata della NATO con missili atomici verso Mosca
- Attesa e alla prima reazione di una delle due "parti", esattamente come sopra

P.s. è fine del mondo come lo conosciamo, in ognuno dei due casi. Attenzione, perchè questo nn sta facendo NULLA per evitare questo scenario. Sta giocando a Poker con i Russi e con il Mondo.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Ancora Di Maio a 'Che tempo che fa': "Inimmaginabile pensare a ripristinare le relazioni con Putin come prima dell'invasione dell'Ucraina. Tutti i principali leader occidentali hanno provato a negoziare. Quello che è avvenuto è che, quando Putin ha deciso di invadere l'Ucraina, non lo ha fatto perché hanno fallito i negoziati, ma semplicemente perché era finita la tregua olimpica e quindi il giorno dopo ha invaso. Altrimenti lo avrebbe fatto anche prima. Un leader che prende in giro tutti gli altri perde ogni credibilità internazionale". *


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci credo,fino all'altro ieri neanche sapeva cosa fossero questi pacchetti di sanzioni.



Gli avranno dato un copione da imparare a memoria. Cosa vuoi che ne sappia.

E' pur sempre Giggino, uno che pronunciava "virus", "vairus". Manco all'asilo.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ci credo,fino all'altro ieri neanche sapeva cosa fossero questi pacchetti di sanzioni.



Mi viene in mente Guzzanti in Boris.

"Ma cos è questo pacchetto azionario?! È fisicamente un pacchetto o no?"


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non succederà stanotte l' opzione peggiore.
> 
> C è pieno di Russi in Ucraina


Uno normale non farebbe mai partire una bomba nucleare.
Se lo fa e la prova definitiva (non che ci volessero altre prove) che il cervello non funziona più.
Uno normale non butterebbe mai una atomica sui propri soldati. Ma come detto prima questo non è normale.
Comunque secondo me questo se deve fare partire un missile prende di mira prima Parigi Londra o New York/Washington.
Le 2 città americane sono più lontane e quindi e sicuramente più facile intercettare il missile.
Parigi e Londra invece mi sembrano più probabili.
Ah e ci metto pure Bruxelles.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ho visto il video, bisogna vedere cosa sia esploso
> nel buio non si capisce, perchè è in lontananza dalla strada dove viene ripreso


Geopoliticalcenter ha detto che si tratta della bomba termobarica. Vediamo se altri confermano.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giletti a Non è l'arena: "Bisogna conoscere cosa ha portato a tutto questo, senza per forza essere dalla parte di Putin. L'europa ha responsabilità in tutto questo".*



A me Giletti non sta neanche tanto simpatico,mi irrita come la maggior parte dei giornalisti/conduttori italiani,però almeno ha il coraggio di smarcarsi dalla massa di caproni che sanno solamente distinguere tra "buono" e "cattivo",senza scendere neanche fino a fondo,tanto la narratura dev'essere sempre improintata verso una parte ben precisa..


----------



## kYMERA (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Gomez da Giletti: "Solidarietà al popolo ucraino, che però deve essere cosciente di quello che sta facendo. Putin ha aperto all'utilizzo delle armi nucleari e ha minacciato conseguenze mai viste prima".*


Quindi non ho capito, ci mettiamo tutti a 90 ogni volta che Putin decide di minacciare qualcuno con le armi nucleari? Fanno bene a combattere per la loro terra e per la loro libertà.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Uno normale non farebbe mai partire una bomba nucleare.
> Se lo fa e la prova definitiva (non che ci volessero altre prove) che il cervello non funziona più.
> Uno normale non butterebbe mai una atomica sui propri soldati. Ma come detto prima questo non è normale.
> Comunque secondo me questo se deve fare partire un missile prende di mira prima Parigi Londra o New York/Washington.
> ...


Se userà la nucleare lo fare su città ucraine ancora non raggiunge dalle truppe russe. Su tutte Dnieper.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Il deputato della Duma di Stato del Partito Comunista Vyacheslav Markhaev si è espresso contro la guerra in Ucraina: "Condanno la strategia ingiustificata dell'Occidente, la sua politica dei doppi standard, che promuove i propri interessi cambiando il governo legittimo in paesi che non gli piacciono, conquistando nuovi territori sotto i falsi slogan della difesa della democrazia. Condanno anche la leadership della Russia, che ha iniziato a utilizzare gli stessi metodi del doppio standard. Sotto l'egida del riconoscimento della DPR e della LPR, abbiamo nascosto i piani per scatenare una guerra su vasta scala con il nostro vicino più prossimo."​


il partito comunista di opposizione aveva chiesto in parlamento il riconoscimento delle due regioni del Donbass, ma fine.
invece ha vinto la mozione della maggioranza di riconoscere solo se permesso dai trattati di Minsk, inizialmente Putin infatti disse di non poterlo fare.
poi è naufragato tutto...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quindi non ho capito, ci mettiamo tutti a 90 ogni volta che Putin decide di minacciare qualcuno con le armi nucleari? Fanno bene a combattere per la loro terra e per la loro libertà.


Ok. Ma se colpisce un'arma nucleare? Che facciamo?


----------



## kYMERA (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ok. Ma se colpisce un'arma nucleare? Che facciamo?


Quindi che facciamo? Domani lasciamo a Putin tutto il mondo?
Continuo a non capire il ragionamento.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Geopoliticalcenter ha detto che si tratta della bomba termobarica. Vediamo se altri confermano.


non sembra così esteso e poi non credo che userebbero "il padre di tutte le bombe non nucleari" in un'area non fondamentale.
nel caso lo farebbero a Kiev nel distretto governativo...


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non sa nemmeno come si trova ministro degli esteri.


Che vergogna


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non sembra così esteso e poi non credo che userebbero "il padre di tutte le bombe non nucleari" in un'area non fondamentale.
> nel caso lo farebbero a Kiev nel distretto governativo...


Potrebbe essere un avvertimento in vista delle negoziazioni.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Pechino: "La Cina sostiene un dialogo paritario tra Russia e Unione Europea sulle questioni di sicurezza europea, mantenendo il principio dell'indivisibilità della sicurezza, al fine di giungere a un meccanismo di sicurezza equilibrato, efficace e sostenibile in Europa".*


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ok. Ma se colpisce un'arma nucleare? Che facciamo?


Capisci che la guerra era vera e che nonostante le ipotesi di complotto si tratta del mondo occidentale civile (con tutti i suoi difetti) contro un pazzo e il suo regime. Ah si, poi abbiamo un 30% di possibilità di morire nella mezz'ora successiva (nel senso che dove cadono le bombe scompare una città. E si, cadono anche in Europa).


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Pechino: "La Cina sostiene un dialogo paritario tra Russia e Unione Europea sulle questioni di sicurezza europea, mantenendo il principio dell'indivisibilità della sicurezza, al fine di giungere a un meccanismo di sicurezza equilibrato, efficace e sostenibile in Europa".*


Tradotto: O vi mettete a 90 con la Russia oppure ci siamo anche noi con loro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *LA RUSSIA HA INIZIATO AD UTILIZZARE LE BOMBE TERMOBARICHE IN UCRAINA. ANALISTI MILITARI HANNO ISPEZIONATO UN VIDEO DOVE SI VEDE UNA TERRIBILE ESPLOSIONE NEI PRESSI DI CHERKASY, LA LORO CONCLUSIONE È CHE POTREBBE TRATTARSI DI UNA BOMBA TERMOBARICA.*


Cosa sarebbero?!


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere un avvertimento in vista delle negoziazioni.


Mi sa che le negoziazioni di domani saranno una farsa


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Quindi che facciamo? Domani lasciamo a Putin tutto il mondo?
> Continuo a non capire il ragionamento.


il ragionamento e' che noi diciamo NO a prescindere, delle soluzioni non ci importa nulla. 
come per il covid.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cosa sarebbero?!



Meglio non saperlo,fidati.
Anzi,meglio non "sperimentarle"...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cosa sarebbero?!


Se cerchi su Wiki "Bomba a Vuoto" è spiegato abbastanza bene.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sa che le negoziazioni di domani saranno una farsa


Te l'ho detto:

Arrendetevi senza condizioni o utilizziamo le atomiche
No!
Addio.


----------



## kYMERA (27 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> il ragionamento e' che noi diciamo NO a prescindere, delle soluzioni non ci importa nulla.


Quale sarebbe la soluzione? Questo è un pazzo, non ci sono altre interpretazioni.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere un avvertimento in vista delle negoziazioni.


Reported explosion in #Cherkasy is NOT in Cherkasy. Location of the camera is actually on the E50 north of #Palanka, facing west.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Reported explosion in #Cherkasy is NOT in Cherkasy. Location of the camera is actually on the E50 north of #Palanka, facing west.


Peggio ancora


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ora Giletti sta facendo vedere un video di Giulietto Chiesa, che nel 2015 ha anticipato quello che sta dicendo. Ha affermato in questo video: _"La crisi in Ucraina porterà alla terza guerra mondiale. E non è una crisi di Ucraina, ma un'offensiva degli Stati Uniti contro la Russia"._


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (27 Febbraio 2022)

Hanno detto a che ora sarà l incontro di domani tra russia e Ucraina?


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Te l'ho detto:
> 
> Arrendetevi senza condizioni o utilizziamo le atomiche
> No!
> Addio.


No atomiche non penso sull'Ucraina. Termobariche semmai


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Reported explosion in #Cherkasy is NOT in Cherkasy. Location of the camera is actually on the E50 north of #Palanka, facing west.


Vicino Uman. Mmm li non dovrebbero neanche esserci truppe russe ancora.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> il ragionamento e' che noi diciamo NO a prescindere, delle soluzioni non ci importa nulla.
> come per il covid.


Esattamente 
Si sa che in questi casi si deve mediare e cercare un compromesso.
Ad esempio si dovrebbe dire anche a zelensky di non tirare troppo la corda


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora Giletti sta facendo vedere un video di Giulietto Chiesa, che nel 2015 ha anticipato quello che sta dicendo. Ha affermato in questo video: _"La crisi in Ucraina porterà alla terza guerra mondiale. E non è una crisi di Ucraina, ma un'offensiva degli Stati Uniti contro la Russia"._


Questo giustificazionismo è anti storico e grottesco


----------



## RickyB83 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cosa sarebbero?!



Bombe più potenti esistenti non nucleari spazzano via tutto nel raggio di 300 metri


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esattamente
> Si sa che in questi casi si deve mediare e cercare un compromesso.
> Ad esempio si dovrebbe dire anche a zelensky di non tirare troppo la corda


ero sarcastico.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> ero sarcastico.


Io no purtroppo


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se cerchi su Wiki "Bomba a Vuoto" è spiegato abbastanza bene.


Ho appena guardato.. Vabbè siamo già a sto punto?!


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora Giletti sta facendo vedere un video di Giulietto Chiesa, che nel 2015 ha anticipato quello che sta dicendo. Ha affermato in questo video: _"La crisi in Ucraina porterà alla terza guerra mondiale. E non è una crisi di Ucraina, ma un'offensiva degli Stati Uniti contro la Russia"._



Mi è capitata una sua intervista proprio oggi,bisogna dire che ci aveva visto lungo..


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Pechino: "La Cina sostiene un dialogo paritario tra Russia e Unione Europea sulle questioni di sicurezza europea, mantenendo il principio dell'indivisibilità della sicurezza, al fine di giungere a un meccanismo di sicurezza equilibrato, efficace e sostenibile in Europa".*



Qui fanno a gara a chi ha la bomba più grossa, e questi parlano di confini e sicurezza. Boh


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Su Telegram dicono che a Kiev per ora regna il silenzio


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi è capitata una sua intervista proprio oggi,bisogna dire che ci aveva visto lungo..


Giulietto chiesa è 20 anni che ne spara una al giorno.. Prima o dopo doveva pure azzeccare una..


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho appena guardato.. Vabbè siamo già a sto punto?!


Per forza. Non riesce a sovrastare una nazione con un esercito di peracottari e coscritti….
Sta facendo una figuraccia


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Giulietto chiesa è 20 anni che ne spara una al giorno.. Prima o dopo doveva pure azzeccare una..


Negli ultimi anni aveva abbracciato il mondo delle cospirazioni e controinformazione, però sulla Russia era sicuramente uno dei giornalisti più preparati. Nel Dombass avvenivano i bombardamenti eh e nessuno se ne è fregato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

* KOSOVO CHIEDE INGRESSO NELLA NATO *
E una base permanente degli usa


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> * KOSOVO CHIEDE INGRESSO NELLA NATO *
> E una base permanente degli usa


Mi pare stiano schizzando un po' tutti


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Giletti sta facendo "Russi e Ucraini a confronto" tipo Ciao Darwin. LOL.


----------



## varvez (27 Febbraio 2022)

Scusate, qualcuno ha notizie del covid? Toccherà dire "grazie Valdimir"


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cosa sarebbero?!



Sono bombe convenzionali, solo che sfruttano una detonazione di esplosivo disperso invece che concentrato, e generano onde d'urto verso l'interno dell'esplosione, aumentando il calore generato e causando più danni.

Non allarmiamoci, con tutta la morale umana applicabile. L'importante è che non venga usato il nucleare.

Edit, ti hanno già risposto in parte.


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

varvez ha scritto:


> Scusate, qualcuno ha notizie del covid? Toccherà dire "grazie Valdimir"


nobel per la pace?

ebbasta, s'e' capito, sono 4 giorni che lo scrivono tutti ovunque.


----------



## Controcorrente (27 Febbraio 2022)

varvez ha scritto:


> Scusate, qualcuno ha notizie del covid? Toccherà dire "grazie Valdimir"


Facile ironia. Però vorrei farti notare che quando sei sull'orlo di una guerra nucleare, anche se il Covid è una situazione grave, passa in secondo piano semplicemente perchè c'è un problema più grande non perchè quello non lo sia. Se però preferisci pensare che questo dimostri le tue tesi (che non conosco, ma intuisco), fa pure, qui se mi permetti è meglio parlare di altro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

varvez ha scritto:


> Scusate, qualcuno ha notizie del covid? Toccherà dire "grazie Valdimir"



In germania fino a 3-4 settimana fa volevano imitare il modello austriaco per via del coviddì,oggi hanno fatto un mega corteo da mezzo milione di persone in segno di protesta contro la guerra. 






Direi che siamo finalmente usciti dall'emergenzxa coviddì per entrare nell'emergenza nucleare..


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In germania fino a 3-4 settimana fa volevano imitare il modello austriaco per via del coviddì,oggi hanno fatto un mega corteo da mezzo milione di persone in segno di protesta contro la guerra.
> Vedi l'allegato 1877
> 
> *
> Direi che siamo finalmente usciti dall'emergenzxa coviddì per entrare nell'emergenza nucleare..*



Si può dire che c...?


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

varvez ha scritto:


> Scusate, qualcuno ha notizie del covid? Toccherà dire "grazie Valdimir"


Dopo il fattaccio, Guido Rasi consigliere di Figliuolo, per la prima volta, ha aperto all'eliminazione del Green Pass e qui in Campania De Luca non ha ordinato dopo un anno e mezzo l'ordinanza del fake obbligo delle mascherine all'aperto. Ah, ora De Luca parla di politica estera nelle sue live  .


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Bloomberg: "L'Unione Europea sta studiando la possibilità di introdurre restrizioni personali nei confronti di Alisher Usmanov, Mikhail Fridman, Petr Aven, Alexei Mordashov e altre persone tra le più ricche in Russia. Inoltre, il violoncellista Sergei Roldugin potrebbe essere soggetto a sanzioni". *


----------



## gabri65 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In germania fino a 3-4 settimana fa volevano imitare il modello austriaco per via del coviddì,oggi hanno fatto un mega corteo da mezzo milione di persone in segno di protesta contro la guerra.
> Vedi l'allegato 1877
> 
> 
> Direi che siamo finalmente usciti dall'emergenzxa coviddì per entrare nell'emergenza nucleare..



E quando finirà questa, non vedo l'ora di entrare nella fase "emergenza alieni", quelli veri provenienti da Zeta Reticuli.

Non mi sembra che esistano tante altre scelte.


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> * KOSOVO CHIEDE INGRESSO NELLA NATO *
> E una base permanente degli usa


Ma lo sanno comunque che la nato si paga molto cara? 1-2% del pil


----------



## smallball (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo il fattaccio, Guido Rasi consigliere di Figliuolo, per la prima volta, ha aperto all'eliminazione del Green Pass e qui in Campania De Luca non ha ordinato dopo un anno e mezzo l'ordinanza del fake obbligo delle mascherine all'aperto. Ah, ora De Luca parla di politica estera nelle sue live  .


De Luca in qualche modo si deve arrangiare..come le nostre Virostar improvvisamente disoccupate


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Ancora Di Maio a 'Che tempo che fa': "Inimmaginabile pensare a ripristinare le relazioni con Putin come prima dell'invasione dell'Ucraina. Tutti i principali leader occidentali hanno provato a negoziare. Quello che è avvenuto è che, quando Putin ha deciso di invadere l'Ucraina, non lo ha fatto perché hanno fallito i negoziati, ma semplicemente perché era finita la tregua olimpica e quindi il giorno dopo ha invaso. Altrimenti lo avrebbe fatto anche prima. Un leader che prende in giro tutti gli altri perde ogni credibilità internazionale". *


mai col pd - bibbiano fai silenzio pezzo di fango


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Facile ironia. Però vorrei farti notare che quando sei sull'orlo di una guerra nucleare, anche se il Covid è una situazione grave, passa in secondo piano semplicemente perchè c'è un problema più grande non perchè quello non lo sia. Se però preferisci pensare che questo dimostri le tue tesi (che non conosco, ma intuisco), fa pure, qui se mi permetti è meglio parlare di altro.


Mica tanto facile ironia. Ci hanno massacrato i maroni con sto covid e come vedi ci sono cose molto più importanti e pericolose. Abbiamo quasi distrutto tutto per sto ***** di virus..
Grincazz e amenità varie e poi ieri a Milano c’erano 10k persone per la pace senza mascherina. Incoerenza? A palate. Ci sarebbe tanto da parlare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma lo sanno comunque che la nato si paga molto cara? 1-2% del pil



Certo,ma sanno anche che pagherà pantalone...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mica tanto facile ironia. Ci hanno massacrato i maroni con sto covid e come vedi ci sono cose molto più importanti e pericolose. Abbiamo quasi distrutto tutto per sto ***** di virus..
> Grincazz e amenità varie e poi ieri a Milano c’erano 10k persone per la pace senza mascherina. Incoerenza? A palate. Ci sarebbe tanto da parlare



Per assurdo questa guerra sta dimostrando al mondo intero le pagliacciate legate al Coviddi. A sentire gli esperti, viste tutte le manifestazioni, la gente dovrebbe morire di covid, se non morirà prima per le bombe atomiche. 

Ovviamente chi è cervello munito, sa benissimo che il Covid non era chissà che, ma insomma, penso che l'80% (ad essere generoso) della popolazione sia mezza ritardata e capisce le cose solo quando gli vengono sbattute in faccia e in alcuni casi manco così. 

Fine ot altrimenti i mod mi linciano


----------



## admin (27 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E quando finirà questa, non vedo l'ora di entrare nella fase "emergenza alieni", quelli veri provenienti da Zeta Reticuli.
> 
> Non mi sembra che esistano tante altre scelte.



Ci stavo pensando proprio l'altro giorno. Se non sganceranno testate nucleari, direi che la prossima emergenza sarà proprio quella.


----------



## Milo (27 Febbraio 2022)

Troppa calma a Kiev… mi sembra troppo strano…


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

anche in Bielorussia oggi hanno protestato contro la guerra e molti arresti


----------



## Djici (27 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma lo sanno comunque che la nato si paga molto cara? 1-2% del pil


Non mi sembra una percentuale folle.
In compenso hai la tranquillità.
Se devi spendere comunquel quel 1 o 2 % per avere un armata tua ma che e una nullità... Meglio spendere quei soldi per la nato.


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Per assurdo questa guerra sta dimostrando al mondo intero le pagliacciate legate al Coviddi. A sentire gli esperti, viste tutte le manifestazioni, la gente dovrebbe morire di covid, se non morirà prima per le bombe atomiche.
> 
> Ovviamente chi è cervello munito, sa benissimo che *il Covid non era chissà che*, ma insomma, penso che l'80% (ad essere generoso) della popolazione sia mezza ritardata e capisce le cose solo quando gli vengono sbattute in faccia e in alcuni casi manco così.
> 
> Fine ot altrimenti i mod mi linciano


un raffreddore birichino, con finti morti.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma lo sanno comunque che la nato si paga molto cara? 1-2% del pil



Per loro magari paga qualche amico...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ora Giletti sta facendo vedere un video di Giulietto Chiesa, che nel 2015 ha anticipato quello che sta dicendo. Ha affermato in questo video: _"La crisi in Ucraina porterà alla terza guerra mondiale. E non è una crisi di Ucraina, ma un'offensiva degli Stati Uniti contro la Russia"._


postato stamattina in altro topic consideravo chiesa un tipo folkloristico ma ci ha azzeccato di brutto


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> * KOSOVO CHIEDE INGRESSO NELLA NATO *
> E una base permanente degli usa


Bè non li biasimo..ad ogni stato del continente non aderente alla NATO da 4 giorni Putin ha dato il miglior motivo possibile per chiedere l’annessione, con un pazzo del genere in circolazione meglio non rischiare di diventare un giorno il campo della prossima battaglia..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Bè non li biasimo..ad ogni stato del continente non aderente alla NATO da 4 giorni Putin ha dato il miglior motivo possibile per chiedere l’annessione, con un pazzo del genere in circolazione meglio non rischiare di diventare un giorno il campo della prossima battaglia..



Sto idiota di Putin sta spingendo tutti quanti nella Nato, proprio tutto ciò che gli dà più fastidio...


----------



## Swaitak (27 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci stavo pensando proprio l'altro giorno. Se non sganceranno testate nucleari, direi che la prossima emergenza sarà proprio quella.


mi sta bene, basta che La Juve non vinca la champions


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sto idiota di Putin sta spingendo tutti quanti nella Nato, proprio tutto ciò che gli dà più fastidio...


Chi lo avrebbe mai detto, ha dimostrato che se non sei nella NATO lui può attaccare se vuole. Un genio.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In germania fino a 3-4 settimana fa volevano imitare il modello austriaco per via del coviddì,oggi hanno fatto un mega corteo da mezzo milione di persone in segno di protesta contro la guerra.
> Vedi l'allegato 1877
> 
> 
> Direi che siamo finalmente usciti dall'emergenzxa coviddì per entrare nell'emergenza nucleare..


 tachipirina vigile attesa e mascherina quando vai a far la spesa stai tranquillo


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*VIOLENTE ESPLOSIONI A KIEV, PROBABILE ATTACCO AEREO IN CORSO.*


----------



## kekkopot (27 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Sto idiota di Putin sta spingendo tutti quanti nella Nato, proprio tutto ciò che gli dà più fastidio...


Autogol pazzesco


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

Si dice che negli ultimi giorni di presidenza Nixon stesse impazzendo e paventasse attacchi atomici e il segretario di Stato abbia dato ordine ai vertici che si occupavano dell'attivazione del nucleare che in caso Nixon decidesse di autorizzare un attacco nucleare loro prima di procedere avrebbero dovuto sentire lui o il segretario della difesa


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Autogol pazzesco


lo dissi ieri..finirà che tutti vorranno entrare nella nato..


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *VIOLENTE ESPLOSIONI A KIEV, PROBABILE ATTACCO AEREO IN CORSO.*


Fonte???


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> postato stamattina in altro topic consideravo chiesa un tipo folkloristico ma ci ha azzeccato di brutto


Beh tanti anni fa era un reporter del TG1 eh.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Borrell, capo della politica estera dell'UE: "Su richiesta di Kiev, i paesi dell'UE invieranno jet da combattimento in Ucraina per combattere l'invasione di Mosca contrastando gli attacchi aerei e terrestri russi". *


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte???


Geopoliticalcenter


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto i russi continuano a prendere papagne una dietro l'altra in ucraina...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Donato fa incavolare Giletti: "Gli arresti della Russia verso chi manifesta contro la guerra? In Italia non siamo da esempio, vedi cosa è successo a Stefano Puzzer".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto i russi continuano a prendere papagne una dietro l'altra in ucraina...


Questo porterà il pazzo ad usare LA bomba, vedrai.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Borrell, capo della politica estera dell'UE: "Su richiesta di Kiev, i paesi dell'UE invieranno jet da combattimento in Ucraina per combattere l'invasione di Mosca contrastando gli attacchi aerei e terrestri russi". *



Queste dichiarazioni peggiorano solo il clima.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Borrell, capo della politica estera dell'UE: "Su richiesta di Kiev, i paesi dell'UE invieranno jet da combattimento in Ucraina per combattere l'invasione di Mosca contrastando gli attacchi aerei e terrestri russi". *



Non sanno proprio quando tacere.
Dei dinosauri veri e propri.


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto i russi continuano a prendere papagne una dietro l'altra in ucraina...


E non è nemmeno una bene, la figuraccia epocale di quello che era considerato un grande esercito (dubito riescano persino a passare il Piave a questo punto), non potrà mai essere accettata dal regime


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Queste dichiarazioni peggiorano solo il clima.


In effetti...


----------



## kekkopot (27 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Intanto i russi continuano a prendere papagne una dietro l'altra in ucraina...


Qualche novità o intendi in generale?


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Borrell, capo della politica estera dell'UE: "Su richiesta di Kiev, i paesi dell'UE invieranno jet da combattimento in Ucraina per combattere l'invasione di Mosca contrastando gli attacchi aerei e terrestri russi". *


devono mettere pressione e lo stanno facendo


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Qualche novità o intendi in generale?


In generale, stavo leggendo gli ultimi report e la situazione è sostanzialmente stazionaria ormai da più di 24 ore.
Il chit offensivo è finito, si sono impantanati come gli incapaci che sono.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Borrell è quello che ha affermato: "Con sanzioni ai russi niente più shopping a Milano". 

Lo capite perchè mi fanno schifo tutti?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> devono mettere pressione e lo stanno facendo


dirlo ok ma se lo fanno il patatrac è servito


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Borrell è quello che ha affermato: "Con sanzioni ai russi niente più shopping a Milano".
> 
> Lo capite perchè mi fanno schifo tutti?


In effetti minacciare di chiudere corso Napoleone è come allertato i sistemi di deterrenza nucleare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> devono mettere pressione e lo stanno facendo



Come no 
Abbiamo un pazzoide che parla di atomica.
Una scimmia con la sua nazione invasa che pensa solo a twettare e provocare.
Un Bidet al posto del presidente USA.
E i parrucconi della UE che parlano e riescono a fare solamente danno.

Mancano all'appello i cinesi,gli iraniani e il cicciobello coreano,poi chiudiamo il cerchio dei somari.
Ah,scusate,dimenticavo Bolsonaro ,in questi giorni non l'ho proprio sentito


----------



## Giofa (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Donato fa incavolare Giletti: "Gli arresti della Russia verso chi manifesta contro la guerra? In Italia non siamo da esempio, vedi cosa è successo a Stefano Puzzer".*


Direi che il peggio l'ha toccato su Mussolini. E questa è europarlamentare


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Von der Leyen a Euronews: "L'Ucraina è una di noi e la vogliamo nell'Unione Europea."*


----------



## Nevergiveup (27 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Donato fa incavolare Giletti: "Gli arresti della Russia verso chi manifesta contro la guerra? In Italia non siamo da esempio, vedi cosa è successo a Stefano Puzzer".*


Sta pure suggerendo di deporre le armi per favorire la diplomazia..probabilmente gli ultimi quattro giorni li ha passati dalla parrucchiera sta qua.. imbarazzante


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Il giornalista russo Dmitry Kiselyov, una delle voci più vicine a Putin: "Abbiamo la capacità di lanciare 500 testate nucleari, abbastanza per distruggere USA e NATO".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen a Euronews: "L'Ucraina è una di noi e la vogliamo nell'Unione Europea."*


Io rimango basito da questa qui, sul serio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il giornalista russo Dmitry Kiselyov, una delle voci più vicine a Putin: "Abbiamo la capacità di lanciare 500 testate nucleari, abbastanza per distruggere USA e NATO".*



E lo faranno (magari non a distruggere,ma sganceranno qualcosa)
Ecco cosa significa avere pupazzi a molla come Borrell,praticamente un gigino che ci ha creduto di più.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il giornalista russo Dmitry Kiselyov, una delle voci più vicine a Putin: "Abbiamo la capacità di lanciare 500 testate nucleari, abbastanza per distruggere USA e NATO".*


.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il giornalista russo Dmitry Kiselyov, una delle voci più vicine a Putin: "Abbiamo la capacità di lanciare 500 testate nucleari, abbastanza per distruggere USA e NATO".*


eravate minacciosi ora state diventando noiosi


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il giornalista russo Dmitry Kiselyov, una delle voci più vicine a Putin: "Abbiamo la capacità di lanciare 500 testate nucleari, abbastanza per distruggere USA e NATO".*


Questi ce la mollano


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ha senso fare negoziati domani?


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> eravate minacciosi ora state diventando noiosi


Se non è una minaccia concreta questa...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco Saviano su RaiTre.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

viene riportato di 11 navi dalla Crimea a Odessa con dentro battaglioni per lo sbarco, stile Normandia


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Io vado a dormire. Preghiamo tutti che le cose vadano al meglio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ecco Saviano su RaiTre.


Ah beh allora, Adesso si risolve tutto.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Boris Johnson: "La minaccia nucleare di Putin non è altro che un tentativo di deviare l'attenzione generale dalle difficoltà dell'avanzata in Ucraina che incontra più resistenza di quanto il Cremlino avesse scommesso. L'invasione russa è un continuo disastro e Mosca non avrà alla fine successo. Non ho alcun dubbio che Putin fallirà".*


----------



## nik10jb (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il giornalista russo Dmitry Kiselyov, una delle voci più vicine a Putin: "Abbiamo la capacità di lanciare 500 testate nucleari, abbastanza per distruggere USA e NATO".*


Mossa a sorpresa di Di Maio nella notte: l'Italia esce dalla NATO!! Così non saremo un bersaglio!  E' per sdrammatizzare


----------



## danjr (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il giornalista russo Dmitry Kiselyov, una delle voci più vicine a Putin: "Abbiamo la capacità di lanciare 500 testate nucleari, abbastanza per distruggere USA e NATO".*


Complimenti, però non riuscite nemmeno a conquistare una delle nazioni più povere d’Europa. Non ci fosse il nucleare della vecchia unione sovietica basterebbe l’esercito svizzero per battervi


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ecco Saviano su RaiTre.


Ne sentivo davvero il bisogno


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il giornalista russo Dmitry Kiselyov, una delle voci più vicine a Putin: "Abbiamo la capacità di lanciare 500 testate nucleari, abbastanza per distruggere USA e NATO".*



Sdrammatizzando, mi viene il dubbio che abbiano le capacità, se vanno avanti così sostituiamo i carabinieri coi soldati russi nelle barzellette


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ne sentivo davvero il bisogno



Effetti collaterali delle guerre.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ecco Saviano su RaiTre.


è proprio serata allora


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ha senso fare negoziati domani?



Probabile che domani al nostro risveglio kiev sarà passata di mano ai russi..


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ecco Saviano su RaiTre.


sicuramente colpa di salvini e papi


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall si sta per entrare nella tua fascia oraria.

mi raccomando, sul pezzo.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> Darren Marshall si sta per entrare nella tua fascia oraria.
> 
> mi raccomando, sul pezzo.


Mi pare viva in usa, ha il fuso orario diverso


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ecco Saviano su RaiTre.


dimenticavo i fascisti


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi pare viva in usa, ha il fuso orario diverso


si lo so, pure io vivo sulla costa est, quindi lo seguo facilmente e mi tiene aggiornato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi pare viva in usa, ha il fuso orario diverso


Già, mi son trasferito proprio nel periodo giusto, una bella bomba atomica e via.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

su la7 c'è la combo letale friedman - telese...


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*Alexander Vindman, colonnello in pensione dell'esercito degli Stati Uniti che è stato direttore per gli affari europei del Consiglio di sicurezza nazionale degli Stati Uniti, su Twitter: "La Bielorussia impegnerà forze aeree e di terra nella guerra della Russia contro l'Ucraina, nelle prossime 24 ore. La minaccia più urgente è una grande colonna militare diretta verso Kiev da nord-ovest."*

Ma con quale spirito vanno a negoziare lì...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> si lo so, pure io vivo sulla costa est, quindi lo seguo facilmente e mi tiene aggiornato.


Dove sei? Anche tu nella città dei Bruins?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

nik10jb ha scritto:


> Mossa a sorpresa di Di Maio nella notte: l'Italia esce dalla NATO!! Così non saremo un bersaglio!  E' per sdrammatizzare


poi a bocce ferme rientriamo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> su la7 c'è la combo letale friedman - telese...



Non ti rovinare la serata,gira a rai 3 che ci sta saviano....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come mai con questa guerra è resuscitato Saviano?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma come mai con questa guerra è resuscitato Saviano?


Gli servono soldi per l'attico di NY


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dove sei? Anche tu nella città dei Bruins?


No, sto vicino ai Maple Leafs.


----------



## nik10jb (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Alexander Vindman, colonnello in pensione dell'esercito degli Stati Uniti che è stato direttore per gli affari europei del Consiglio di sicurezza nazionale degli Stati Uniti, su Twitter: "La Bielorussia impegnerà forze aeree e di terra nella guerra della Russia contro l'Ucraina, nelle prossime 24 ore. La minaccia più urgente è una grande colonna militare diretta verso Kiev da nord-ovest."*
> 
> Ma con quale spirito vanno a negoziare lì...


ho visto sul sito dell'ANSA che da immagini satellitari c'è una colonna di quasi 5 km di mezzi a 60 km dalla capitale


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

giletti dà fondo al gruzzoletto di cairo per far collegamenti internazionali con russi, ucraini e bielorussi
addio rinnovo di belotti...

ora litiga con un italiano a Minsk...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma come mai con questa guerra è resuscitato Saviano?



Ma come, tu sfugge che Saviano sa tutto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> No, sto vicino ai Maple Leafs.


Allora puoi comunque comprendere il gelo del Nord America.


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora puoi comunque comprendere il gelo del Nord America.


direi di si.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora puoi comunque comprendere il gelo del Nord America.


a gas come state?


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> a gas come state?


direi bene. la mia compagna non si lamenta piu' di tanto.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Per assurdo questa guerra sta dimostrando al mondo intero le pagliacciate legate al Coviddi. A sentire gli esperti, viste tutte le manifestazioni, la gente dovrebbe morire di covid, se non morirà prima per le bombe atomiche.
> 
> Ovviamente chi è cervello munito, sa benissimo che il Covid non era chissà che, ma insomma, penso che l'80% (ad essere generoso) della popolazione sia mezza ritardata e capisce le cose solo quando gli vengono sbattute in faccia e in alcuni casi manco così.
> 
> Fine ot altrimenti i mod mi linciano


Quoto tutto. Infatti questa situazione critica sta facendo cadere la maschera sulla pagliacciata che è diventata il covid. E considerando quello che sta succedendo, non erano pazzi quelli che vedevano nel covid un piano di destabilizzazione dell’occidente voluto dall’oriente…
Ora si può andare a manifestare in 10mila senza mattanzehhhh??


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> a gas come state?


Sta aumentando un po' tutto ma i prezzi sono comunque molto bassi se rapportati all'Italia.
La Benzina è salita molto e la gente si lamenta, ma non sa come siamo messi in Italia! Considera che ora siamo a 0,85 dollari al litro, qualche mese fa era a 0,71.


----------



## LukeLike (27 Febbraio 2022)

*L'Arabia Saudita si impegna a rispettare gli accordi sulla produzione di petrolio decisi da Opec plus con la Russia.*


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *Von der Leyen a Euronews: "L'Ucraina è una di noi e la vogliamo nell'Unione Europea."*


Mi sale l’isis.
Ma perché una di noi? Ma quando?
Ma perché prenderei pure questi. Che schifo


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il giornalista russo Dmitry Kiselyov, una delle voci più vicine a Putin: "Abbiamo la capacità di lanciare 500 testate nucleari, abbastanza per distruggere USA e NATO".*


Continuiamo a scherzare dai, salviamo l’ucraina per farla entrare in ue e nato. A che servirà quando non ci sarà più nessuna ue?


----------



## Viulento (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sta aumentando un po' tutto ma i prezzi sono comunque molto bassi se rapportati all'Italia.
> La Benzina è salita molto e la gente si lamenta, ma non sa come siamo messi in Italia! Considera che ora siamo a 0,85 dollari al litro, qualche mese fa era a 0,71.


da me costa 1.55 dollari canadesi. almeno 40 cent piu' dello scorso anno.


----------



## Andris (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi sale l’isis.
> Ma perché una di noi? Ma quando?
> Ma perché prenderei pure questi. Che schifo


lasciala parlare...l'Ucraina non rispetta neanche un punto dei requisiti per entrare


----------



## Blu71 (27 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi sale l’isis.
> Ma perché una di noi? Ma quando?
> Ma perché prenderei pure questi. Che schifo



Non sanno più come far inferocire Putin.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sta aumentando un po' tutto ma i prezzi sono comunque molto bassi se rapportati all'Italia.
> La Benzina è salita molto e la gente si lamenta, ma non sa come siamo messi in Italia! Considera che ora siamo a 0,85 dollari al litro, qualche mese fa era a 0,71.


Qui 2.0 euro a litro
Beato te


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> da me costa 1.55 dollari canadesi. almeno 40 cent piu' dello scorso anno.


Ma litro o gallone?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> lasciala parlare...l'Ucraina non rispetta neanche un punto dei requisiti per entrare
> la Grecia ha barato per entrare perchè non rispettava il requisito economico, qui dovrebbero chiudere gli occhi su tutto...


Vedrai che per i fratelli ucraini chiederanno 5 occhi.
Ci prendiamo sto disastro di nazione e paghiamo noi. Poi ce li ritroviamo tutti a bivaccare con il rdc?


----------



## hakaishin (27 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non sanno più come far inferocire Putin.


Queste sono sciocchezze


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Queste sono sciocchezze



Il giorno prima di avviare delicate trattative sarebbe meglio evitare ogni dichiarazione che potrebbe farle saltare.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

potrebbe proporlo salvini il moderatore per letrattative


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Cioè, Saviano resuscitato, lo sciacallo.

Comunque mi meraviglio di non vedere Bassetti e Burioni alla TV in mimetica, che parlano di tattiche militari e di come lanciare vaccini balistici intercontinentali.


----------



## folletto (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma come mai con questa guerra è resuscitato Saviano?



Putin fa miracoli


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cioè, Saviano resuscitato, lo sciacallo.
> 
> Comunque mi meraviglio di non vedere *Bassetti e Burioni *alla TV in mimetica, che parlano di tattiche militari e di come lanciare vaccini balistici intercontinentali.



I virostar sono rimasti fregati dagli eventi. Ora non li c... più nessuno.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Febbraio 2022)

*La Bielorussia potrebbe invadere l'Ucraina in mattinata. Lo afferma il fondatore della Fondazione Bysol: "Secondo le informazioni disponibili, le truppe aeree della RB hanno ricevuto l'ordine di partire per l'Ucraina il 28.02.alle 05.00 del mattino."*


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Cioè, Saviano resuscitato, lo sciacallo.
> 
> Comunque mi meraviglio di non vedere Bassetti e Burioni alla TV in mimetica, che parlano di tattiche militari e di come lanciare vaccini balistici intercontinentali.


a proposito di vaccini ma non è che Putin ha beccato quello che chiamano il long covid nella variante neurologica? estiste davvero eh..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *La Bielorussia potrebbe invadere l'Ucraina in mattinata. Lo afferma il fondatore della Fondazione Bysol: "Secondo le informazioni disponibili, le truppe aeree della RB hanno ricevuto l'ordine di partire per l'Ucraina il 28.02.alle 05.00 del mattino."*



Ma per domani non ci sono le trattative?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *La Bielorussia potrebbe invadere l'Ucraina in mattinata. Lo afferma il fondatore della Fondazione Bysol: "Secondo le informazioni disponibili, le truppe aeree della RB hanno ricevuto l'ordine di partire per l'Ucraina il 28.02.alle 05.00 del mattino."*


Ma lukashenko non aveva assicurato una tregua della Bielorussia per le trattative di domani?


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> *La Bielorussia potrebbe invadere l'Ucraina in mattinata. Lo afferma il fondatore della Fondazione Bysol: "Secondo le informazioni disponibili, le truppe aeree della RB hanno ricevuto l'ordine di partire per l'Ucraina il 28.02.alle 05.00 del mattino."*


o la NATO interviene militarmente o l'Ucraina muore

hanno resistito eroicamente e stoicamente anche troppo


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma lukashenko non aveva assicurato una tregua della Bielorussia per le trattative di domani?



Ormai non si capisce più nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Putin fa miracoli



Saviano è davvero indigesto. Putin dovrebbe essere destituito solo per questo.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Beh tempi quando riempivano centinaia di pagine di topic per prendere per il culo gli scherzi della natura di Sanremo...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Beh tempi quando riempivano centinaia di pagine di topic per prendere per il culo gli scherzi della natura di Sanremo...



Ci saremo anche per il prossimo anno a commentare Sanremo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Il sindaco di Kiev, Vitali Klitschko, ha affermato che è falso che la città sia circondata, attribuendo la diffusione della notizia alla propaganda russa, Klitschko infatti ha comunicato di aver subito un hackeraggio dei propri social network.*


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il sindaco di Kiev, Vitali Klitschko, ha affermato che è falso che la città sia circondata, attribuendo la diffusione della notizia alla propaganda russa, Klitschko infatti ha comunicato di aver subito un hackeraggio dei propri social network.*



Grande Anonymous, meno male che doveva stare contro i russi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:

Secondo il Consigliere del Presidente dell'Ucraina, la Russia ha completamente smesso di muoversi verso Kiev e anche che alcune unità si stanno ritirando dalla periferia della città.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> Secondo il Consigliere del Presidente dell'Ucraina, la Russia ha completamente smesso di muoversi verso Kiev in e anche che alcune unità si stanno ritirando dalla periferia della città.*



Fosse vero,non credo sia proprio una buona notizia..


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Fosse vero,non credo sia proprio una buona notizia..


Stai pensando la stessa cosa che sto pensando io?


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stai pensando la stessa cosa che sto pensando io?


Cioè?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stai pensando la stessa cosa che sto pensando io?



Pensi che voglia usare certe bombe?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensi che voglia usare certe bombe?


Temo di si


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensi che voglia usare certe bombe?


Azz...
Nahh, credo sia un gesto per i negoziati (farsa di domani)


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> Secondo il Consigliere del Presidente dell'Ucraina, la Russia ha completamente smesso di muoversi verso Kiev e anche che alcune unità si stanno ritirando dalla periferia della città.*



Eccoci.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> Secondo il Consigliere del Presidente dell'Ucraina, la Russia ha completamente smesso di muoversi verso Kiev e anche che alcune unità si stanno ritirando dalla periferia della città.*


.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Temo di si



Lo avevo capito.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Azz...
> Nahh, credo sia un gesto per i negoziati (farsa di domani)



Le due cose non si escludono a vicenda. Si prepara per l'esito negativo della trattative.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vedrai che per i fratelli ucraini chiederanno 5 occhi.
> Ci prendiamo sto disastro di nazione e paghiamo noi. Poi ce li ritroviamo tutti a bivaccare con il rdc?



Bivaccare non credo, probabile sarà il prossimo paese dove ci sarà delocalizzazione selvaggia di aziende EU per pagare 4 spicci i lavoratori.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pensi che voglia usare certe bombe?


Ma non avrebbe senso, nemmeno per un pazzo senza senso.
L'offensiva si é impantanata, non é andata come previsto e mantenere una offensiva sbilanciata e senza posizioni forti ti espone a perdite enormi.
Militarmente, tenere una posizione sfavorevole azzera tutti i vantaggi numerici, perderebbero un numero impressionante di uomini e mezzi, visto che li ucraini palesemente non passeranno mai all' offensiva, gli conviene molto più arretrare per riorganizzarsi e prendere tempo.
Ma ciò comporta una mostruosa figura di melma


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> *Ma non avrebbe senso, nemmeno per un pazzo senza senso.*
> L'offensiva si é impantanata, non é andata come previsto e mantenere una offensiva sbilanciata e senza posizioni forti ti espone a perdite enormi.
> Militarmente, tenere una posizione sfavorevole azzera tutti i vantaggi numerici, perderebbero un numero impressionante di uomini e mezzi, visto che li ucraini palesemente non passeranno mai all' offensiva, gli conviene molto più arretrare per riorganizzarsi e prendere tempo.
> Ma ciò comporta una mostruosa figura di melma



Chi è in grado di entrare nella mente di Putin?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il giorno prima di avviare delicate trattative sarebbe meglio evitare ogni dichiarazione che potrebbe farle saltare.


Proprio l’abc


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Ma non avrebbe senso, nemmeno per un pazzo senza senso.
> L'offensiva si é impantanata, non é andata come previsto e mantenere una offensiva sbilanciata e senza posizioni forti ti espone a perdite enormi.
> Militarmente, tenere una posizione sfavorevole azzera tutti i vantaggi numerici, perderebbero un numero impressionante di uomini e mezzi, visto che li ucraini palesemente non passeranno mai all' offensiva, gli conviene molto più arretrare per riorganizzarsi e prendere tempo.
> Ma ciò comporta una mostruosa figura di melma



Sembra strano perchè su kiev marciava un convoglio di forze russe lungo 5 km (immagini satellitari)
Quindi mezzi,mezzi e ancora tanti mezzi più tanti soldati.
E abbandonare ora che l'accerchiamento di kiev era quasi ultimato.....mah.

Secondo me sganciano qualcosa di grosso come avvertimento per i negoziati di domattina.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Bivaccare non credo, probabile sarà il prossimo paese dove ci sarà delocalizzazione selvaggia di aziende EU per pagare 4 spicci i lavoratori.


Bivaccare si. Vedrai


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Temo di si



Non attaccheranno con il nucleare.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sembra strano perchè su kiev marciava un convoglio di forze russe lungo 5 km (immagini satellitari)
> Quindi mezzi,mezzi e ancora tanti mezzi più tanti soldati.
> E abbandonare ora che l'accerchiamento di kiev era quasi ultimato.....mah.
> *
> Secondo me sganciano qualcosa di grosso come avvertimento per i negoziati di domattina.*



Secondo me si tengono pronti a farlo in caso di esito negativo.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eccoci.


Sento puzza di atomica da qui…


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2022)

Dormite tranquilli.
Ci salva lo zio Sam.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me si tengono pronti a farlo in caso di esito negativo.



Ma l'esito negativo,allo stato attuale,è già scontato


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non attaccheranno con il nucleare.



Credo si parli di "bombe termobariche".


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Se è confermato l’entrata della Bielorussia “magari” gli fanno strada per conquistarla loro e facendola diventare tutta Bielorussia, il governo filo russo c’è gia


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma l'esito negativo,allo stato attuale,è già scontato



Appunto, si giustificheranno dicendo che hanno provato a trattare.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

io la penso un pò come Boris Johnson

il mio consiglio è quello di non entrare nella psicosi del nucleare..anche perche considerate che il nucleare ce l'ha anche l'India,il Pakistan se non sbaglio,sembrerebbe anche l'Iran,qualcosa pare abbia anche il pazzoide Coreano,piu ovviamente la Cina

quindi in realtà ci sarebbe da stare sempre sul chi va la..


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

*in Bielorussia il referendum di oggi ha avuto esito positivo al governo con il 65%.
tra le varie cose, ora si modifica la Costituzione e per la prima volta dal 1991 potranno avere armi nucleari*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Per curiosità macabra sono andato a leggermi gli effetti di una bomba atomica nel dettaglio... Madonna mia.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sento puzza di atomica da qui…



Non attaccheranno con il nucleare. Appena da quell'altra parte vedono il lampo gamma della detonazione, comincia la bambola.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credo si parli di "bombe termobariche".



Ok. Sono bombe di stile "convenzionale".

Non che ci sia da compiacersi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in Bielorussia il referendum di oggi ha avuto esito positivo al governo con il 65%.
> tra le varie cose, ora si modifica la Costituzione e per la prima volta dal 1991 potranno avere armi nucleari*


Ottimo tempismo per questo referendum, strano no?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tranquilli, nessuna atomica verrà utilizzata dai russi, non avrebbe senso.
Al limite gli piantano una termobarica in periferia per fargli capire che non scherzano, ma si fermano li


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ottimo tempismo per questo referendum, strano no?


potranno ospitare armi nucleari russe, hanno le centrali nucleari solo per l'energia


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non attaccheranno con il nucleare. Appena da quell'altra parte vedono il lampo gamma della detonazione, comincia la bambola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leggendo di cosa sono queste bombe termobariche, sarebbe un massacro.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non attaccheranno con il nucleare. Appena da quell'altra parte vedono il lampo gamma della detonazione, comincia la bambola.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu dici che non useranno il nucleare?
Lo spero proprio


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *in Bielorussia il referendum di oggi ha avuto esito positivo al governo con il 65%.
> tra le varie cose, ora si modifica la Costituzione e per la prima volta dal 1991 potranno avere armi nucleari*



Al 35% hanno fatto votare no solo per far sembrare democratica la scelta.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per curiosità macabra sono andato a leggermi gli effetti di una bomba atomica nel dettaglio... Madonna mia.


Lascia perdere..ho visto svariati documentari e letto libri su Hiroshima e Nagasaki..roba da sporcare le mutande solo a pensarci.
Una cosa abominevole e ora sono pure più potenti…


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

*545 arresti della polizia in Bielorussia per le proteste oggi*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *545 arresti della polizia in Bielorussia per le proteste oggi*



Hanno affidato le trattative ad una Nazione peggiore della Russia.


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hanno affidato le trattative ad una Nazione peggiore della Russia.


hanno la scusa di aver fatto anche quelle per il Donbass a Minsk e c'erano gli occidentali insieme che ora non possono fiatare


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> hanno la scusa di aver fatto anche quelle per il Donbass a Minsk e c'erano gli occidentali insieme che ora non possono fiatare



Speriamo solo che non siano una farsa come da più parti previsto.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Tu dici che non useranno il nucleare?
> Lo spero proprio



Dovesse succedere, io e te non ci risentiremo più. In caso ti mando un abbraccio.

Non lo useranno perché non si può.

Putin è un pazzo, ma è un pazzo lucido. E anche se lo volesse, sono sicuro che lo dissuaderebbero o glielo impedirebbero. Ma non avrebbero nessun dubbio a premere il bottone se gliene arriva una.

E' così che funziona. Deve funzionare in questo modo per forza.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dovesse succedere, io e te non ci risentiremo più. In caso ti mando un abbraccio.
> 
> Non lo useranno perché non si può.
> 
> ...


Anche io ho sempre pensato che funzioni così come dici. E mi sembra anche logico. Ma la storia del mondo è piena di pazzi che si sono spinti troppo in là. Io sono convinto che prima o poi il pazzo che innesca tutto ci sarà…magari è putin? Spero proprio di no e spero di sentirci ogni giorno come da qualche anno a questa parte!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche io ho sempre pensato che funzioni così come dici. E mi sembra anche logico. Ma la storia del mondo è piena di pazzi che si sono spinti troppo in là. Io sono convinto che prima o poi il pazzo che innesca tutto ci sarà…magari è putin? *Spero proprio di no e spero di sentirci ogni giorno come da qualche anno a questa parte!*



Cerchiamo di non scoraggiarci. L'uso delle bombe nucleari non avrebbe vincitori, questo lo sa bene pure Putin. 
Ora chi è veramente in difficoltà sono gli ucraini perciò speriamo che una qualche intesa si raggiunga.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky a Boris Johnson: "Iniziano 24 ore cruciali per il mio paese. Si decide tutto."*


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche io ho sempre pensato che funzioni così come dici. E mi sembra anche logico. Ma la storia del mondo è piena di pazzi che si sono spinti troppo in là. Io sono convinto che prima o poi il pazzo che innesca tutto ci sarà…magari è putin? Spero proprio di no e spero di sentirci ogni giorno come da qualche anno a questa parte!



Certo che i pazzi ci sono. Ma voglio avere fede che non sia questo il caso.

Ho paura solo relativa che Putin sganci il nucleare.

Per dirla tutta, ho anche paura che qualche idiota, da quell'altra parte, prema il bottone non appena vede una bomba normale che gli fa andare di traverso la cena.


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Che ***** succederà ora… aiuto…


----------



## Viulento (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma litro o gallone?


litro


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky a Boris Johnson: "Iniziano 24 ore cruciali per il mio paese. Si decide tutto."*


Speriamo bene. ..


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky a Boris Johnson: "Iniziano 24 ore cruciali per il mio paese. Si decide tutto."*


Incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Zelensky a Boris Johnson: "Iniziano 24 ore cruciali per il mio paese. Si decide tutto."*



L’importante ora è avviare trattative serie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>


Non c'è stato alcun accerchiamento di Kiev quindi. Hanno davvero hackerato i social di Klitschko per far credere questa cosa.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Cerchiamo di non scoraggiarci. L'uso delle bombe nucleari non avrebbe vincitori, questo lo sa bene pure Putin.
> Ora chi è veramente in difficoltà sono gli ucraini perciò speriamo che una qualche intesa si raggiunga.


Sono abbastanza sconfortato e preoccupato. La situazione è critica e angosciante


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che i pazzi ci sono. Ma voglio avere fede che non sia questo il caso.
> 
> Ho paura solo relativa che Putin sganci il nucleare.
> 
> Per dirla tutta, ho anche paura che qualche idiota, da quell'altra parte, prema il bottone non appena vede una bomba normale che gli fa andare di traverso la cena.


Oddio spero che non siano così idioti…


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sono abbastanza sconfortato e preoccupato. La situazione è critica e angosciante



Chiunque sia sano di mente è spaventato da questa situazione. Putin è un dittatore ma non è un pazzo perciò non userà armi nucleari che porterebbero alla distruzione anche del suo popolo.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiunque sia sano di mente è spaventato da questa situazione. Putin è un dittatore ma non è un pazzo perciò non userà armi nucleari che porterebbero alla distruzione anche del suo popolo.


Che dire..speriamo tu abbia ragione..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Che dire..speriamo tu abbia ragione..



Per sdrammatizzare: se avrò torto nessuno penserà a ricordarmelo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Il governo ucraino ha deciso di non inviare una delegazione a Gomel (Bielorussia) per le trattative proposte dalla Russia. Zelensky aveva chiesto infatti il non coinvolgimento Bielorusso nella guerra, contrariamente a ciò Lukashenko ha mobilitato l'esercito Bielorusso per l'invasione delle regioni occidentali dell'ucraina.
Zelensky si rifiuta quindi di inviare una delegazione in territorio nemico.

Tuttavia il presidente ucraino dovrebbe comunque condurre delle trattative a distanza con i russi che se avranno esito positivo porteranno ad un incontro in zona neutrale.*


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il governo ucraino ha deciso di non inviare una delegazione a Gomel (Bielorussia) per le trattative proposte dalla Russia. Zelensky aveva chiesto infatti il non coinvolgimento Bielorusso nella guerra, contrariamente a ciò Lukashenko ha mobilitato l'esercito Bielorusso per l'invasione delle regioni occidentali dell'ucraina.
> Zelensky si rifiuta quindi di inviare una delegazione in territorio nemico.
> 
> Tuttavia il presidente ucraino dovrebbe comunque condurre delle trattative a distanza con i russi che se avranno esito positivo porteranno ad un incontro in zona neutrale.*


Che disastro…


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*BOLSONARO: "QUALUNQUE COSA ACCADRÀ RIGUARDO LA CRISI UCRAINA, IL BRASILE RESTERÀ ASSOLUTAMENTE NEUTRALE."*


----------



## Walker (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BOLSONARO: "QUALUNQUE COSA ACCADRÀ RIGUARDO LA CRISI UCRAINA, IL BRASILE RESTERÀ ASSOLUTAMENTE NEUTRALE."*


Sì vabbè, tanto se dovesse accadere il peggio le radiazioni arriveranno anche a Copacabana, poco ma sicuro...


----------



## Walker (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiunque sia sano di mente è spaventato da questa situazione. Putin è un dittatore ma non è un pazzo perciò non userà armi nucleari che porterebbero alla distruzione anche del suo popolo.


Sono d'accordo, e convinto che le armi atomiche siano soprattutto una sorta di deterrenza, una dimostrazione muscolare di forza militare estrema.
Ma non penso, o almeno lo spero, che chi le ha sia così folle da volerle usare veramente.
Sganciata una, partirebbe un escalation devastante per tutti, nessuno escluso.
Questo credo lo sappiano bene tutti, Putin, Lukashenko, Biden & co, e anche il cicciobello nord coreano...


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*L'INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE RIPORTA CHE SONO IN CORSO IMPORTANTI MOVIMENTI DELLE FORZE ARMATE BIELORUSSE NEI PRESSI DEL CONFINE UCRAINO. GIÀ NELLA GIORNATA DI LUNEDÌ POTREBBERO INIZIARE LE OPERAZIONI MILITARI.*


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE RIPORTA CHE SONO IN CORSO IMPORTANTI MOVIMENTI DELLE FORZE ARMATE BIELORUSSE NEI PRESSI DEL CONFINE UCRAINO. GIÀ NELLA GIORNATA DI LUNEDÌ POTREBBERO INIZIARE LE OPERAZIONI MILITARI.*



Meno male che aveva fatto la parte del garante quest'altro schifoso


----------



## Shmuk (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *L'INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE RIPORTA CHE SONO IN CORSO IMPORTANTI MOVIMENTI DELLE FORZE ARMATE BIELORUSSE NEI PRESSI DEL CONFINE UCRAINO. GIÀ NELLA GIORNATA DI LUNEDÌ POTREBBERO INIZIARE LE OPERAZIONI MILITARI.*



2 Assasini contro 1... 







Si va a trattare in Russia Bianca...come no.


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chiunque sia sano di mente è spaventato da questa situazione. Putin è un dittatore ma non è un pazzo perciò non userà armi nucleari che porterebbero alla distruzione anche del suo popolo.


Kiev è troppo vicina, le atomiche si buttano nelle grandi città.
Poi a che pro? L'invasione procede bene dato che gli ucraini non stanno cacciando i russi e al momento...non ci sono stati chissà che bombardamenti perché si cercava di fare disertare gli ucraini: Dresda è durato DUE giorni e non furono usate armi nucleari....Kiev ha fatto la fine di Dresda? C'è il presidente che fa video Twitter, direi proprio di no.
L'occidente praticamente gli ha dato il permesso di invadere, fa le sanzioni che servono a Putin stesso per fare fuori oligarchi e togliere il capitalismo dalla Russia.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ottimo tempismo per questo referendum, strano no?


Lo hanno già fatto. (Spostare armi nucleari in Bielorussia).
Sanzione giuridica ad un fatto compiuto


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Kiev è troppo vicina, le atomiche si buttano nelle grandi città.
> Poi a che pro? L'invasione procede bene dato


Mah veramente tutti gli esperti sono d'accordo nel confermare che la Russia le stia buscando, grazie anche e soprattutto ai droni made in Turchia che riescono a distruggere interi convogli senza battere ciglio. Scrivi Bayraktar tb2 su Twitter. E proprio per questo sono preoccupatissimo, l'opzione nucleare è l'unica risorsa rimasta per Putin


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Kiev è troppo vicina, le atomiche si buttano nelle grandi città.
> Poi a che pro? L'invasione procede bene dato che gli ucraini non stanno cacciando i russi e al momento...non ci sono stati chissà che bombardamenti perché si cercava di fare disertare gli ucraini: Dresda è durato DUE giorni e non furono usate armi nucleari....Kiev ha fatto la fine di Dresda? C'è il presidente che fa video Twitter, direi proprio di no.
> L'occidente praticamente gli ha dato il permesso di invadere, fa le sanzioni che servono a Putin stesso per fare fuori oligarchi e togliere il capitalismo dalla Russia.


no oligarchi no party poi senza soldi dove vai


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Rublo in caduta libera: -30% rispetto a dollaro ed euro. *


----------



## RickyB83 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Il governo ucraino ha deciso di non inviare una delegazione a Gomel (Bielorussia) per le trattative proposte dalla Russia. Zelensky aveva chiesto infatti il non coinvolgimento Bielorusso nella guerra, contrariamente a ciò Lukashenko ha mobilitato l'esercito Bielorusso per l'invasione delle regioni occidentali dell'ucraina.
> Zelensky si rifiuta quindi di inviare una delegazione in territorio nemico.
> 
> Tuttavia il presidente ucraino dovrebbe comunque condurre delle trattative a distanza con i russi che se avranno esito positivo porteranno ad un incontro in zona neutrale.*




Era prevedibile, mi sembrava strano il contrario..


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Rublo in caduta libera: -30% rispetto a dollaro ed euro. *


Il mio broker stanotte mi ha mandato un messaggio in cui mi notificava che i mercati usd/rub e eur/rub non sono più tradabili se non per chiudere posizioni già esistenti


----------



## numero 3 (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E quando finirà questa, non vedo l'ora di entrare nella fase "emergenza alieni", quelli veri provenienti da Zeta Reticuli.
> 
> Non mi sembra che esistano tante altre scelte.




Così il " grande reset " inizia ufficialmente


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

TG COM

Delegazione Ucraina già in territorio bielorusso

lo dice il canale di notizie bielorusso Nexta


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Il mio broker stanotte mi ha mandato un messaggio in cui mi notificava che i mercati usd/rub e eur/rub non sono più tradabili se non per chiudere posizioni già esistenti


Occhio perché è questo il tema che farà saltare il banco. Gli oligarchi appoggeranno Putler fino a quando non gli toccheranno i soldi e gli investimenti.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio perché è questo il tema che farà saltare il banco. Gli oligarchi appoggeranno Putler fino a quando non gli toccheranno i soldi e gli investimenti.


Però occhio perché mi sa tanto che se lui vaa fondo si porterà più nemici possibile con se


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio perché è questo il tema che farà saltare il banco. Gli oligarchi appoggeranno Putler fino a quando non gli toccheranno i soldi e gli investimenti.


Non so se è così scontato perché mi pare che di sanzioni ne hanno già prese parecchie..
Boh.. Bisognerebbe vivere lì per capire davvero chi tiene chi per le palle


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Però occhio perché mi sa tanto che se lui vaa fondo si porterà più nemici possibile con se


Boh, vedremo. Trovo alquanto inverosimile che un pazzo al pari di Hitler ( perché questo è ) sia lasciato libero di far quel che vuole anche da chi i soldi li mette veramente.
Ripeto, finché agli oligarchi non gli tocchi i soldi ti lasciano fare quello che vuoi, questa mattina si sono svegliati con un -30% del loro patrimonio e più si andrà avanti e maggiore saranno le perdite economiche.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so se è così scontato perché mi pare che di sanzioni ne hanno già prese parecchie..
> Boh.. Bisognerebbe vivere lì per capire davvero chi tiene chi per le palle


Comanda sempre chi ha i soldi, se gli oligarchi tra 10gg hanno perso io 90% del patrimonio vanno la a prenderlo con l esercito.


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2022)

ma ditemi voi se si deve fare una guerra nucleare per le pretese di un comico di zelig che suona il pianoforte con il fallico..

ci meritiamo l'estinzione


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Boh, vedremo. Trovo alquanto inverosimile che un pazzo al pari di Hitler ( perché questo è ) sia lasciato libero di far quel che vuole anche da chi i soldi li mette veramente.
> Ripeto, finché agli oligarchi non gli tocchi i soldi ti lasciano fare quello che vuoi, questa mattina si sono svegliati con un -30% del loro patrimonio e più si andrà avanti e maggiore saranno le perdite economiche.


Le risorse naturali non le vendono in rubli.
Ecco perché è importante Swift.
Ma anche fuori da Swift, ti puoi ancorare al dollaro nominalmente e poi farti pagare in tutte le valute che vuoi.
La gente normale vede depauperato il proprio salario.
Gli oligarchi no.


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Le risorse naturali non le vendono in rubli.
> Ecco perché è importante Swift.
> Ma anche fuori da Swift, ti puoi ancorare al dollaro nominalmente e poi farti pagare in tutte le valute che vuoi.
> La gente normale vede depauperato il proprio salario.
> Gli oligarchi no.


La russia può benissimo aggirare il bando del circuito swift facendo partire un bonifico alla Cina per poi rindirizzarlo altrove


----------



## folletto (28 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio perché è questo il tema che farà saltare il banco. Gli oligarchi appoggeranno Putler fino a quando non gli toccheranno i soldi e gli investimenti.


Sì ma non facciamola così facile, non credo che le sanzioni possano risolvere il problema. Siamo tutti impelagati in una palude dalla quale non è semplice uscire.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma ditemi voi se si deve fare una guerra nucleare per le pretese di un comico di zelig che suona il pianoforte con il fallico..
> 
> ci meritiamo l'estinzione


cioè fammi capire secondo te la colpa è di Zelensky?


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comanda sempre chi ha i soldi, se gli oligarchi tra 10gg hanno perso io 90% del patrimonio vanno la a prenderlo con l esercito.


Secondo te in Cina va così? Secondo me in Cina se un riccone fa il galletto finisce in fondo al fiume giallo e la famiglia va a spalare carbone..
Chi ci dice che in Russia sia diverso? Magari l'oligarca sa che se alza la voce gli portano via anche le mutande


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Lista aggiornata di perdite russe secondo il Min. DIFESA Ukraino:

5300 soldati morti
29 aerei
29 elicotteri
151 carri armati


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> ma ditemi voi se si deve fare una guerra nucleare per le pretese di un comico di zelig che suona il pianoforte con il fallico..
> 
> ci meritiamo l'estinzione



stai veramente dando la colpa all’ucraina???? Serio???


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Lista aggiornata di perdite russe secondo il Min. DIFESA Ukraino:
> 
> 5300 soldati morti
> 29 aerei
> ...


Si sa nulla delle perdite ucraine?


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Buongiorno, che aria tira?


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

alle 10 previsto l'inzio del colloquio tra delegazione ucraina e russa

lo annuncia il capo negoziatore russo


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

come sempre in questi casi informazioni contrastanti

Kiev: i Russi hanno rallentato il loro attaco

Mosca: controlliamo tutto lo spazio aereo dell'Ucraina


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

lo so che non si possono fare cose avventate soprattutto col nucleare in ballo e bisogna essere razionali ma quanta voglia c'è che l'america invii tutta una serie di aerei e navi seri e mandi a nanna l'esercito russo?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (28 Febbraio 2022)

La banca di Russia alza i tassi chiave di interesse dal 9,5% al 20% . Era previsto un aumento, ma il livello è nosense.

Fonte: stampa russa.

Piccolo ot : chiedo scusa ai mod, non avevo capito che il copia/incolla non era consentito, pensavo bastasse non riportare il link esterno.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

Colosso dell'energia norvegese Equinor cesserà propri investimenti in Russia e scioglierà le joint venture nel paese

a fine 2021 il gruppo deteneva 2,1 miliardi di dollari in russia

il comunicato del gruppo: "lo facciamo come reazione all'invasione dell'Ucraina da parte dell'Armata Rossa"


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

ci siamo: la Farnesina raccomanda gli italiani di lasciare la Russa


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Le risorse naturali non le vendono in rubli.
> Ecco perché è importante Swift.
> Ma anche fuori da Swift, ti puoi ancorare al dollaro nominalmente e poi farti pagare in tutte le valute che vuoi.
> La gente normale vede depauperato il proprio salario.
> Gli oligarchi no.


Il blocco parziale dello Swift si rivelerà una pagliacciata. Verrà bypassato con le triangolazioni.


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> La banca di Russia alza i tassi chiave di interesse dal 9,5% al 20% . Era previsto un aumento, ma il livello è nosense.
> 
> Fonte: stampa russa.
> 
> Piccolo ot : chiedo scusa ai mod, non avevo capito che il copia/incolla non era consentito, pensavo bastasse non riportare il link esterno.



Ne parlavo questa mattina con un amico al caffè, se alzi i tassi così tanto ma hai parte dei mercati che non possono comprare il tuo debito le alternative sono:
- Oligarchi, li costringi a comprare il debito dicendo che gli dai il 20%. Ma comunque per loro è una scommessa e devi vedere quanti fondi hanno disponibili su banche russe
- Paesi che non ti stanno bloccando, chi si può permettere di scommettere soldi sulla russia? Unica la Cina, ma in questo caso rendi esplicito il tuo essere dalla loro parte. Ne vale la pena come scommessa?

Sembra sinceramente una mossa della disperazione. 

Diverse fonti (italiane e UK ad esempio bbc e sole24ore) dicono che sono a rischio fallimento le filiali europee di Sberbank.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> La banca di Russia alza i tassi chiave di interesse dal 9,5% al 20% . Era previsto un aumento, ma il livello è nosense.
> 
> Fonte: stampa russa.
> 
> Piccolo ot : chiedo scusa ai mod, non avevo capito che il copia/incolla non era consentito, pensavo bastasse non riportare il link esterno.



mossa della disperazione perchè le uscite di denaro dai conti è di proprozioni bibliche.


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ci siamo: la Farnesina raccomanda gli italiani di lasciare la Russa


Ma mica perchè lanciano una bomba.
Se io vivessi in Russia, in una situazione del genere non mi fiderei a stare la per paura di cosa potrebbero farmi i russi.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ma mica perchè lanciano una bomba.
> Se io vivessi in Russia, in una situazione del genere non mi fiderei a stare la per paura di cosa potrebbero farmi i russi.


no no non intendevo quello infatti

ci siamo perchè ieri aspettavamo che lo facesse anche l'italia come lo hanno fatto gli altri paesi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ne parlavo questa mattina con un amico al caffè, se alzi i tassi così tanto ma hai parte dei mercati che non possono comprare il tuo debito le alternative sono:
> - Oligarchi, li costringi a comprare il debito dicendo che gli dai il 20%. Ma comunque per loro è una scommessa e devi vedere quanti fondi hanno disponibili su banche russe
> - Paesi che non ti stanno bloccando, chi si può permettere di scommettere soldi sulla russia? Unica la Cina, ma in questo caso rendi esplicito il tuo essere dalla loro parte. Ne vale la pena come scommessa?
> 
> ...



la BCE ha detto che Sberbank Europe è tecnicamente fallita per i ritiri totali dei depositi. Stiamo parlando però di operazioni limitate in alcuni paesi dell' Est Europa (Slovenia e Slovacchia mi pare) sotto la supervisione BCE non certo del Gruppo Sberbank


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Febbraio 2022)

In una eventuale trattativa bisogna offrire la possibilità di ridurre o annullare le sanzioni in caso di ritiro delle truppe russe. Poi ci si può sedere ad un tavolo per discutere dei territori separatisti.


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la BCE ha detto che Sberbank Europe è tecnicamente fallita per i ritiri totali dei depositi. Stiamo parlando però di operazioni limitate in alcuni paesi dell' Est Europa (Slovenia e Slovacchia mi pare) sotto la supervisione BCE non certo del Gruppo Sberbank


No certo, anche perchè in Russia non fanno prelevare tanto denaro agli ATM e non credo che in questo momento facciano chiudere i conti a qualcuno.


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> stai veramente dando la colpa all’ucraina???? Serio???


lui poteva portare la pace con gli accordi Minsk ma ha rifiutato aumentando i soldati sulla linea di confine, vogliamo veramente fare una guerra atomica per l'Ucraina?

L'Italia sarà una di quelle nazioni che si beccherà 3 atomiche, io sto comico lo metterei in un sacco e lo darei a Putin


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Certo che però pure la nato.... 3 giorni fa "non ci interessa L'Ucraina" (detta in parole povere) ed ora "bisogna farli entrare nella Nato immediatamente". Pure questi un giorno dicono na roba mane fanno un'altra... E con ciò non sto giustificando Putin, penso solo che siano marci tutti, e per i loro interessi stan facendo morti e terrore


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> lui poteva portare la pace con gli accordi Minsk ma ha rifiutato, vogliamo veramente fare una guerra atomica per l'Ucraina?


Beh però se le richieste dei russi erano quelle che abbiamo letto mica gli posso dare torto. Che stia facendo troppo lo splendido con i suoi tweet, dove un poco alla volta ha tirato in ballo tutti, lo penso pure io, ma quelli dei russi non erano accordi fattibili.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Beh tempi quando riempivano centinaia di pagine di topic per prendere per il culo gli scherzi della natura di Sanremo...


Dopo Sanremo comunque accadono sempre disastri.


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Beh però se le richieste dei russi erano quelle che abbiamo letto mica gli posso dare torto. Che stia facendo troppo lo splendido con i suoi tweet, dove un poco alla volta ha tirato in ballo tutti, lo penso pure io, ma quelli dei russi non erano accordi fattibili.


Vatti a leggere la procedura Minsk


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vatti a leggere la procedura Minsk


Provvedo


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> lui poteva portare la pace con gli accordi Minsk ma ha rifiutato, vogliamo veramente fare una guerra atomica per l'Ucraina?



E' quello che penso anche io. Una guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina, anche no. O forse è solo il pretesto...

Poi, Putin si sta dimostrando un mezzo matto pronto a sganciare senza guardare in faccia a nessuno. Ma dall'altra parte, c'è il solito ebreo portatore dei soliti valori che stanno affossando l'occidente. E che se la fa con i soliti noti. Diciamo che dove guardiamo, guardiamo male.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dopo Sanremo comunque accadono sempre disastri.



Veramente.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Tranquilli, nessuna atomica verrà utilizzata dai russi, non avrebbe senso.
> Al limite gli piantano una termobarica in periferia per fargli capire che non scherzano, ma si fermano li


Trampuscò, dammi 84 numeri


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' quello che penso anche io. Una guerra nucleare per l'Ucraina, anche no. O forse è solo il pretesto...
> 
> Poi, Putin si sta dimostrando un mezzo matto pronto a sganciare senza guardare in faccia a nessuno. Ma dall'altra parte, c'è il solito ebreo portatore dei soliti valori che stanno affossando l'occidente. E che se la fa con i soliti noti. Diciamo che dove guardiamo, guardiamo male.


Si, onestamente più passa il tempo più vedo colpe da ambo le parti, il che non giustifica putin e la Russia, perché bisogna specificarlo ad ogni post


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> lui poteva portare la pace con gli accordi Minsk ma ha rifiutato aumentando i soldati sulla linea di confine, vogliamo veramente fare una guerra atomica per l'Ucraina?
> 
> L'Italia sarà una di quelle nazioni che si beccherà 3 atomiche, io sto comico lo metterei in un sacco e lo darei a Putin



hahahahah ma le sai le condizioni di Minsk???


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Buongiorno amici guerrafondai!

Come ha già scritto qualcuno, voglio sperare che quel pazzo di Putin, nella remota ipotesi pigi il pulsantone rosso, qualcuno gli vada a tirare le orecchie e gli molli uno sberlone in tempo


----------



## Zenos (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ma state sentendo Salvini a mattino 5?ma quanto è stupido?


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> hahahahah ma le sai le condizioni di Minsk???



Assicurare un cessate il fuoco bilaterale immediato.
Garantire il monitoraggio e la verifica del cessate il fuoco da parte dell'OSCE.
Una decentralizzazione del potere, anche attraverso l'adozione di una legge ucraina su "accordi provvisori di governance locale in alcune zone delle oblast (regioni) di Doneck e Lugansk ("legge sullo status speciale").
Garantire il monitoraggio continuo della frontiera russo-ucraina e la loro verifica da parte dell'OSCE, attraverso la creazione di zone di sicurezza nelle regioni di frontiera tra l'Ucraina e la Russia.
Rilascio immediato di tutti gli ostaggi e di tutte le persone detenute illegalmente.
Una legge sulla prevenzione della persecuzione e la punizione delle persone che sono coinvolti negli eventi che hanno avuto luogo in alcune aree delle oblast (regioni) di Doneck e Lugansk, tranne nei casi di reati che siano considerati gravi.
La continuazione del dialogo nazionale inclusivo.
Adozione di misure per migliorare la situazione umanitaria nella regione del Donbass, in Ucraina orientale.
Garantire lo svolgimento di elezioni locali anticipate, in conformità con la legge ucraina (concordato in questo protocollo) su "accordi provvisori di governo locale in alcune zone delle oblast (regioni) di Doneck e Lugansk" ("legge sullo statuto speciale").
Rimozione di gruppi illegali armati, attrezzature militari, così come combattenti e mercenari dal territorio dell'Ucraina sotto la supervisione dell'OSCE. Disarmo di tutti i gruppi illegali.
Adozione dell'ordine del giorno per la ripresa economica e la ricostruzione della regione di Donbass, in Ucraina orientale.
Garantire la sicurezza personale dei partecipanti ai negoziati.


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> hahahahah ma le sai le condizioni di Minsk???


il comico ha anche minacciato d'uscire dal patto di Varsavia, distruggiamo equlilbri e trattati storici a colpi di barzellette sulla pelle dei cittadini, la minaccia atomica in mano ad un comico...


----------



## Giofa (28 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma state sentendo Salvini a mattino 5?ma quanto è stupido?


Non so se ringraziarti per avermelo detto....povera Italia. E pensare a chi è il ministro degli Esteri non mi fa star meglio


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Trampuscò, dammi 84 numeri


Ci siamo svegliati sotto il fuoco atomico? Io sto bene!


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dopo Sanremo comunque accadono sempre disastri.


Quest'ultimo Sanremo è stato il segnale che il mondo stava degenerando a livelli infimi. In questi ultimi giorni, ci ho pensato parecchio a questa cosa.


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Febbraio 2022)

beati voi che pensate a sSanremo


----------



## sunburn (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Si, onestamente più passa il tempo più vedo colpe da ambo le parti, il che non giustifica putin e la Russia, perché bisogna specificarlo ad ogni post


Io son sempre stato contrario a tutte le operazioni fatte dalla NATO.
Tuttavia, se io parcheggio davanti al cancello di casa tua e tu mi fai esplodere la macchina, mi stermini la famiglia e mi bruci la casa, le mie colpe passano in secondo piano. 
E il punto a mio avviso è questo: ciò che sta facendo Putin è così sproporzionato che, sempre a mio parere, quelle che magari sarebbero potute essere valide ragioni per altri tipi di azioni assumono aspetto di pretesto per una guerra di invasione già pianificata a prescindere.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*L'Ucraina chiede cessate il fuoco immediato e ritiro delle truppe russe*


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *L'Ucraina chiede cessate il fuoco immediato e ritiro delle truppe russe*


Lo vedo male sto negoziato


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> il comico ha anche minacciato d'uscire dal patto di Varsavia, distruggiamo equlilbri e trattati storici a colpi di barzellette sulla pelle dei cittadini, la minaccia atomica in mano ad un comico...



Mi sa che sei rimasto indietro al 1991, il patto di Varsavia è finito con la fine dell'URSS e molti degli stati che ne facevano parte sono entrati nella NATO. Quelli che non ci sono entrati sono nella Comunità degli stati indipendenti, ma l'Ucraina giustamente si è ritirata ufficialmente nel 2018 viste le ingerenze russe nella sua politica interna (Crimea/Dombass)

Continui poi a infierire su Zelenski dicendo che è un comico come se fosse una cosa dispreggiativa, ma sarei ben più contento di avere in Italia in posizione di comando una persona che prima aveva un lavoro vero e non persone che di lavoro fanno politica senza aver mai fatto niente nella vita.


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo vedo male sto negoziato


e vabbe. la vedo male anche io. ma questa dichiarazione è la piu normale che potessero fare.
avessero dichiarato nato UE ecc ecc era gia persa in partenza


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *L'Ucraina chiede cessate il fuoco immediato e ritiro delle truppe russe*



Poteva andare peggio, poteva parlare subito di ingresso UE/Nato o della restituzione di Crimea/Dpr/Dlr


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ha parlato zelensky ora? O è un video vecchio?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Lo vedo male sto negoziato



penso che le condizioni siano chiare. La russia deve immediatamente andarsene dal territorio ucraino lasciando libero ogni territorio occupato. In cambio l' Ucraina potrebbe concedere il non accesso alla NATO. Oltre a quello gli Ucraini non penso concederanno. Attenzione che per gli Ucraini anche la Crimea è un territorio occupato


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

io credo che Putin abbia sfruttato e strumentalizzato i separatisti per fare la guerra

quindi inutile dire che bastava dargli i territori filorussi tanto lui voleva tutto (come si è visto)

e inutile anche dire di lasciargli l'Ucraina intera perchè oltre che moralmente aberrante sarebbe inutile..dopo vorrebbe la Moldavia la Lituaina e via discorrendo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

Qualcuno ha veramente il coraggio di bere da quelle bottiglie?


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> lui poteva portare la pace con gli accordi Minsk ma ha rifiutato aumentando i soldati sulla linea di confine, vogliamo veramente fare una guerra atomica per l'Ucraina?
> 
> L'Italia sarà una di quelle nazioni che si beccherà 3 atomiche, io sto comico lo metterei in un sacco e lo darei a Putin


La politica corrotta ucraina ha senz'altro contribuito a creare tensioni in un paese ricco di minoranze, anche perché non è normale che in un paese vinca un partito mutuato da una serie tv (stesso nome) e con presidente l'attore che interpretava il ruolo di presidente in tale show. Mettiamoci anche che il sindaco della capitale è un pugile, come se il sindaco di roma fosse Totti, capiamo che la classe politica di quel paese sia qualcosa di davvero spaventoso.
Detto questo, sbagli perché se non interveniamo per l'Ucraina poi sarà la volta di Moldavia, Finlandia, baltici, ecc... ormai anche il disegno di Putin è chiaro e se lo lasciamo fare poi ce lo ritroviamo sotto casa, dove in parte c'è già (Libia)


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Febbraio 2022)

comunque , al di là di ogni possibile (in)giustificazione di guerre, ma lo sanno i tridosati con le bandiere gialloblu che gli ucraini sono al 65% non vaccinati ? 
ma poi alle maniestazioni non ci si contagia piu ? niente idranti e manganelli sui manifestanti ?
che belli che siete. fate quasi tenerezza.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*L'Ucraina chiede l'adesione immediata all'UE, afferma Zelensky*


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> comunque , al di là di ogni possibile (in)giustificazione di guerre, ma lo sanno i tridosati con le bandiere gialloblu che gli ucraini sono al 65% non vaccinati ?
> ma poi alle maniestazioni non ci si contagia piu ? niente idranti e manganelli sui manifestanti ?
> che belli che siete. fate quasi tenerezza.


se volete provocare fatelo con argomenti sensati..questo è sciocco


----------



## Djici (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha veramente il coraggio di bere da quelle bottiglie?


Io non avrei nemmeno voglia di respirare


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si sa nulla delle perdite ucraine?


Non trovo niente


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *L'Ucraina chiede l'adesione immediata all'UE, afferma Zelensky*


Questo davvero ha la lingua troppo troppo troppo lunga


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se volete provocare fatelo con argomenti sensati..questo è sciocco


non confondere il sarcasmo con la sciocchezza. non sono affatto argomenti stupidi.
sto constatando il bipolarismo delle persone. oramai in un giorno la realtà cambia totalmente rispetto al precedente.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> comunque , al di là di ogni possibile (in)giustificazione di guerre, ma lo sanno i tridosati con le bandiere gialloblu che gli ucraini sono al 65% non vaccinati ?
> ma poi alle maniestazioni non ci si contagia piu ? niente idranti e manganelli sui manifestanti ?
> che belli che siete. fate quasi tenerezza.


non si era detto di commentare solo i contenuti del post? intervento illuminante, come se non esistessero delle priorità (ad esempio possibile guerra nucleare)


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> non confondere il sarcasmo con la sciocchezza. non sono affatto argomenti stupidi.
> sto constatando il bipolarismo delle persone. oramai in un giorno la realtà cambia totalmente rispetto al precedente.



io però non trovo il nesso tra una guerra e il covid... 

Mi sembra solo un pretesto per ficcarlo sotto ogni argomento


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se volete provocare fatelo con argomenti sensati..questo è sciocco


Invece ha ragione a schiaffarvela in faccia la realtà, non in questo topic, non in questo momento, su questo concordo, ma ha ragione da vendere, non fare l'offeso. 
Chiuso OT


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

Il portavoce del mistro degli esteri cinese chiede "a tutte le parti di mantenere la calma e di esercitare moderazione..va evitata un'ulteriore escalation"

entrate in scena e fate ragionare Vladimiro invece di dire cose ovvie che ripetete sempre ad ogni conflitto lavandovene sempre le mani da decenni..


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Il portavoce del mistro degli esteri cinese chiede "a tutte le parti di mantenere la calma e di esercitare moderazione..va evitata un'ulteriore escalation"
> 
> entrate in scena e fate ragionare Vladimiro invece di dire cose ovvie che ripetete sempre ad ogni conflitto lavandovene sempre le mani da decenni..


Questi si ciucceranno tutto il petrolio e il gas russo... E il prezzo lo decideranno loro


----------



## Masanijey (28 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Questi si ciucceranno tutto il petrolio e il gas russo... E il prezzo lo decideranno loro


Leggevo che L'Ucraina esporta un sacco di materie prime, secondo me si ciucciano pure tutto il resto oltre a gas e prtrolio


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Per avere notizie fresche dobbiamo aspettare che si svegli @Darren Marshall


----------



## cris (28 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> comunque , al di là di ogni possibile (in)giustificazione di guerre, ma lo sanno i tridosati con le bandiere gialloblu che gli ucraini sono al 65% non vaccinati ?
> ma poi alle maniestazioni non ci si contagia piu ? niente idranti e manganelli sui manifestanti ?
> che belli che siete. fate quasi tenerezza.


Quando ti sparano bombe sulla testa temo che il coviddi passi in secondo, terzo, quarto, ottavo piano.
Non ci vuole una laurea in ingegneria aerospaziale per arrivarci


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo davvero ha la lingua troppo troppo troppo lunga



Non solo lui,ma anche tutti gli altri comici dei suoi ministri.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *L'Ucraina chiede l'adesione immediata all'UE, afferma Zelensky*


Anche questo è un babbeo


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo davvero ha la lingua troppo troppo troppo lunga


Questo non sa dove è messo..crede di stare in tv


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

ragazzi mi dite la fonte sul referendum bielorusso sull'atomica?


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo davvero ha la lingua troppo troppo troppo lunga



A me questo (solito ebreo) continua a non raccontarla giusta. Indipendentemente dalla follia di Putin.


----------



## Simo98 (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè fammi capire secondo te la colpa è di Zelensky?



Esiste anche la propaganda Russa, ed in questo caso ha fatto centro pienamente, anche da noi occidentali



Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Questo davvero ha la lingua troppo troppo troppo lunga


Concordo, ma forse ha visto che così facendo ha motivato la popolazione a comportarsi in un certo modo. Non so se siano effettivamente collegati, ma la reazione degli ucraini è stata molto migliore delle aspettative


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Lo capito o no che non dovete copiancollare niente? Per la Madonna, sono dieci anni che lo ripetiamo. Dieci.*


----------



## Masanijey (28 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> .


Wtf?


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ragazzi mi dite la fonte sul referendum bielorusso sull'atomica?



trovate, nulla ok.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Leggevo che L'Ucraina esporta un sacco di materie prime, secondo me si ciucciano pure tutto il resto oltre a gas e prtrolio


Spero che la roba Ukraina vada a noi europei almeno.


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> si può sapere che news era? (senza copia/incolla ovviamente)



I russi hanno dichiarato che garantiscono per oggi un passaggio sicuro per andarsene fuori da Kiev, la fonte è la CNN


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche questo è un babbeo


Non fanno entrare l'Albania perché non ci sono le condizioni economiche per farlo e fanno entrare l'Ucraina che è uno stato a terra, geniale, ci saranno costi pazzeschi per l'Ue e per noi.
L'UE vista come salvezza è meravigliosa come cosa e per farlo li hanno lasciati crepare cercando di contendersi l'influenza su quelle zone da sempre molto a stretto contatto con la Russia, non fossero andati non avrebbero avuto problemi, invece gli hanno fatto vedere il paradiso e quelli ci hanno creduto. Se l'obbiettivo era quello di mettere fuori gioco Putin allora gliela sgancerà davvero in testa, nel caso, bisogna veder fin dove si spingeranno con tutti i vari no war mondiali e perbenisti, anche nello sport, o dove si spingeranno militarmente nel caso il tizio russo pensasse ai paesi che hanno rifornito di armi gli ucraini come nemici.
La NATO ma in generale l'UE DA SEMPRE cerca di portare la guerra in zone dove vuole portare la propria influenza, mi viene in mente la Jugoslavia che venne sgretolata per poter mettere le mani su Slovenia e Croazia, ci furono le stesse cose, terribile guerra, terribile Slobodan Milosevic e il boia Ratko Mladic, fecero di tutto (spinti al dal Vaticano) per dividere un paese come la Jugoslavia filorussa, povera sì ma troppo vicina, troppo grande per i loro gusti, qui è la stessa cosa, guerra in occidente dove non intervengono (a parte la sceneggiata che fanno come portatori di pace che mandano armi piene di coriandoli immagino..) e poi conquista "buona" da sciacalli, ma contro il tizio sbagliato.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Zelensky rilascia persone ukraine in carcere che hanno esperienza militare se promettono di combattere per la causa


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Buongiorno a tutti.

Niente attacchi atomici, ben come specificato.

Spero la si finisca ora di aizzare scenari da incubo, a meno che la cosa precipiti nuovamente.

Con riguardo anche all'altra parte, che mi sembra non faccia niente per stemperare, e continui ad alimentare la polemica con ingressi improbabili nella NATO e in UE.

Qui si vuole fare come con il Covid e le squole, si dice di evitare ma si tiene aperto uno dei veicoli maggiori per l'infezione, visto che è stato tirato in ballo.

E sì, proprio sul Covid, adesso non gliene frega più niente a nessuno, ma fino a due settimane fa è stato agitato il suo spettro esattamente come le conseguenze fossero quelle di un conflitto nucleare.

Non cominciamo a negare per l'ennesima volta l'evidenza, che qui mi sembra che ci stanno prendendo per il kulo a tutti, a me 'ste cose non vanno giù.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Zelensky rilascia persone ukraine in carcere che hanno esperienza militare se promettono di combattere per la causa


Mamma mia…


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ho fatto un giretto di telefonate, scusate la poca partecipazione su questo topic ma come potete facilmente evincere sono giorni per me particolarmente turbolenti e concitati a lavoro.
Al momento praticamente tutto tace, non ci sono notizie di particolare rilievo ad eccezione della supposta richiesta russa di evacuare i civili da Kiev (che, ricordo, non è circondata). 
Una richiesta del genere si può giustificare con due motivazioni: 
1) Stanno preparando una presa della città con pesante guerriglia urbana e vogliono minimizzare le perdite collaterali civili: può essere che si siano tenuti questa carta come minaccia ai negoziati di oggi, "se non accettate le nostre condizioni entreremo a kiev, costi quel che costi". A mio parere, sarebbe una pessima decisione tattica. 
2) Ripropongono lo shock and awe: bombardano a tappeto la città per 2-3 giorni ed entrano sulle macerie (idea ancor più pessima per le ricadute in termini reputazionali che ne deriverebbero, pur ottenendo il risultato di evitare molti morti e perdite di materiale bellico ai russi).

Se so qualcos'altro, vi faccio sapere!


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Niente attacchi atomici, ben come specificato.
> 
> ...


state in fissa con il covid che dovete parlarne in tutti i topic

se ne parla meno per via della guerra ma anche perchè i casi sono in netto calo se guardi i dati..per fortuna

fine OT


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Niente attacchi atomici, ben come specificato.
> 
> ...


Stamattina ho giusto guardato il sito di Repubblica.
Valanghe di articoli sull'Ucraina e neanche un trafiletto sul COVID.

Ma come? Le terapie intensive non stanno più collassando?
Non ci sono più persone non curate per il COVID a causa dei fottuti ******** novax?
Non c'è più il bollettino?

Ah già, adesso c'è la guerra. Il COVID giustamente avendo capito la situazione si è fatto da parte. Che virus intelligente. 
Com'è umano lei! (cit.)


----------



## Gekyn (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mi spiace dirlo, ma spero si prendano l'ucraina in 448, sperando che quel criminale di Putin, si calmi un po'.


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Niente attacchi atomici, ben come specificato.
> 
> ...



Ussignor... 

Ma senti un pò, è più pericolosa una guerra con minacce sull'atomica o una pandemia in netto calo che siamo tutti (si spera) vaccinati???

Che poi nei tg se ne parla sempre ogni giorno eh, quindi aizzate per nulla, se permetti come prima notizia metto la guerra...


----------



## Simo98 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Cosa c'è di difficile da capire che una guerra in Europa è più grave di una pandemia? Se domani ci fosse il rischio di un asteroide, credete che qualcuno parlerà della guerra?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi spiace dirlo, ma spero si prendano l'ucraina in 448, sperando che quel criminale di Putin, si calmi un po'.



E sarebbe anche l'unica soluzione.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> state in fissa con il covid che dovete parlarne in tutti i topic
> 
> se ne parla meno per via della guerra ma anche perchè i casi sono in netto calo se guardi i dati..per fortuna
> 
> fine OT


È assurdo che ci sia gente che metta sullo stesso piano di gravità covid e minaccia nucleare, sono soltanto dei provocatori.
Tra le altre cose ho letto alcuni articoli (non so quanto attendibili) che affermano come Putin sia particolarmente cambiato dopo il Lockdown. Mi pare che pure i Russi abbiano creato i loro vaccini e preso le loro contromisure… anzi il covid del primo anno aveva unito paesi politicamente molto lontani a collaborare


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi spiace dirlo, ma spero si prendano l'ucraina in 448, sperando che quel criminale di Putin, si calmi un po'.


In extrema ratio si…


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ma poi se le cose stanno nettamente migliorando e vogliono togliere lo stato di emergenza... di cosa si deve parlare???

bho non capisco, comunque se non la smettiamo con l'OT sono dolori.


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ussignor...
> 
> Ma senti un pò, è più pericolosa una guerra con minacce sull'atomica o una pandemia in netto calo che siamo tutti (si spera) vaccinati???
> 
> Che poi nei tg se ne parla sempre ogni giorno eh, quindi aizzate per nulla, se permetti come prima notizia metto la guerra...


dipende dai punti di vista. per me morire di fame o con una bomba, forse mi conviene la seconda.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Stamattina ho giusto guardato il sito di Repubblica.
> Valanghe di articoli sull'Ucraina e neanche un trafiletto sul COVID.
> 
> Ma come? Le terapie intensive non stanno più collassando?
> ...


Tranquillo che tutti i soldati sono vaccinati! Quando non ci sarà più il covid quelli che ne soffriranno di più saranno i no vax che non avevano più la loro nicchia di popolarità


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> state in fissa con il covid che dovete parlarne in tutti i topic
> 
> se ne parla meno per via della guerra ma anche perchè i casi sono in netto calo se guardi i dati..per fortuna
> 
> fine OT





Milo ha scritto:


> Ussignor...
> 
> Ma senti un pò, è più pericolosa una guerra con minacce sull'atomica o una pandemia in netto calo che siamo tutti (si spera) vaccinati???
> 
> Che poi nei tg se ne parla sempre ogni giorno eh, quindi aizzate per nulla, se permetti come prima notizia metto la guerra...



E allora come mai stiamo in stato di emergenza con greenpass, mascherine e misure fuori di testa mentre gli altri stanno riaprendo?

Mi sembra che la memoria popolare sia in continuo peggioramento, adesso dura meno di una settimana.

Il Covid non l'ho citato io, ho commentato a seguire i post degli altri.

Fine OT per me. Ma non è un argomento che mi dimenticherò, statene certi.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Consiglio ai moderatori di cancellare i post che parlano di vaccino, argomento che c'entra come i cavoli a merenda qua grazie


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Assicurare un cessate il fuoco bilaterale immediato.
> Garantire il monitoraggio e la verifica del cessate il fuoco da parte dell'OSCE.
> Una decentralizzazione del potere, anche attraverso l'adozione di una legge ucraina su "accordi provvisori di governance locale in alcune zone delle oblast (regioni) di Doneck e Lugansk ("legge sullo status speciale").
> Garantire il monitoraggio continuo della frontiera russo-ucraina e la loro verifica da parte dell'OSCE, attraverso la creazione di zone di sicurezza nelle regioni di frontiera tra l'Ucraina e la Russia.
> ...


Lancio una provocazione: qual'è la differenza di aderire a questi accordi o all'UE? Che Putin è brutto e cattivo e Von Der Leyen è bella e buona?


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che tutti i soldati sono vaccinati! Quando non ci sarà più il covid quelli che ne soffriranno di più saranno i no vax che non avevano più la loro nicchia di popolarità


Popolarità? Mi spiace per te se pensi che io abbia bisogno di parlare di questo per essere popolare.
Lo sono già nel mio lavoro, per meriti miei. Mi basta questo.
Faccio solo notare come si faccia finta di nulla a seconda di come cambia il vento.

Una volta i nemici del mondo, quelli da abbattere a qualunque costo eravamo noi, adesso ci sono i russi.

Il classico schema del nemico comune da abbattere. Schema vecchio come il cucco, che veniva usato dai potenti per indirizzare le masse verso gli interessi della plutocrazia.

E come al solito, ci si casca sempre.


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> dipende dai punti di vista. per me morire di fame o con una bomba, forse mi conviene la seconda.



Ma morire di fame per cosa? perchè non ti vuoi vaccinare?


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma morire di fame per cosa? perchè non ti vuoi vaccinare?


corretto. ma voglio chiudere qui il discorso sulle dissonanze cognitive.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma poi se le cose stanno nettamente migliorando e vogliono togliere lo stato di emergenza... di cosa si deve parlare???
> 
> bho non capisco, comunque se non la smettiamo con l'OT sono dolori.



Certo certo,infatti sta talmente migliorando che vorrebbero prolungare l'obbligo vaccinale (in scadenza a giugno) a data da definirsi e continuano con le pagliacciate del greenpass.
Fino a 2 settimane fa i cortei erano un "pericolosissimo" veicolo di diffusione del virus,ora invece a distanza di 14 giorni il virus,intelligente com'è,ha deciso di lasciare in pace i manifestanti no-war (tanto da permettere un mega corte da MEZZO MILIONE di persone in Germania,ma anche in Italia con cortei da 10 mila persone)

Così come le manifestazioni no green pass erano osteggiate per il pericolo vairus,mentre per le manifestazioni del popolo viola contro berlusconi il vairus si faceva da parte  
E' proprio un vairus intelligente.

Comunque non è la discussione adatta per parlarne,ma..


----------



## Walker (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha veramente il coraggio di bere da quelle bottiglie?


Ma per l'amore di Dio, saranno piene di grafene...


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Consiglio ai moderatori di cancellare i post che parlano di vaccino, argomento che c'entra come i cavoli a merenda qua grazie


Lo faranno sicuramente, se non sbaglio era già stato detto chiaramente di non andare OT su questo argomenti, che creano solo flame


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo certo,infatti sta talmente migliorando che vorrebbero prolungare l'obbligo vaccinale (in scadenza a giugno) a data da definirsi e continuano con le pagliacciate del greenpass.
> Fino a 2 settimane fa i cortei erano un "pericolosissimo" veicolo di diffusione del virus,ora invece a distanza di 14 giorni il virus,intelligente com'è,ha deciso di lasciare in pace i manifestanti no-war (tanto da permettere un mega corte da MEZZO MILIONE di persone in Germania,ma anche in Italia con cortei da 10 mila persone)
> 
> *Così come le manifestazioni no green pass erano osteggiate per il pericolo vairus,mentre per le manifestazioni del popolo viola contro berlusconi il vairus si faceva da parte
> ...


La cosa bella sai qual è?

4000 persone vengono arrestate in Russia? Il popolo si ribella! W la revoluciòn!
10000 persone scendevano ogni settimana contro il Green Pass? Solo una sparuta minoranza di facinorosi fascisti!

Quando si dice due pesi e due misure.


----------



## Prealpi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma morire di fame per cosa? perchè non ti vuoi vaccinare?


Perché non si può lavorare o bisogna pagare per farlo, poi ognuno è libero di pensare come meglio crede


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

Devo comunque aggiungere una cosa al mio discorso del post sopra, per me un'Europa che si allarga non è Europa, non è UE, non è unione, è semplicemente un'istituzione burocratica e tecnocratica che vuole mettere le mani nelle tasche delle persone, controllare le banche, le menti, i media, diventare di fatto un ente sovranazionale come diceva l'amatissimo e fresco di mente mattarella poco tempo fa, un ente "buono" che consegna l'agenda allo stolto/pupazzo di turno con tutti gli obblighi del caso (pena la minaccia o sanzioni, anzi pacchettini di sanzioni), un qualcosa che si allarga di continuo è qualcosa che è destinato a fallire o ad avere costi troppo alti, insostenibili per chi, inizialmente, formava l'UE e condivideva un benessere maggiore quando non era obbligato a far circolare una moneta unica che di unico ha solo la carta per produrle, prima si era in pochi poi il buonismo e perbenismo capitalista ha voluto allargarsi un pochetto, spinto magari dagli Usa o dalla NATO (visto che territorialmente i paesi dove si cerca di avere influenza sono nell'area geografica europea orientale e qui ahiloro c'è pure la Russia che l'influenza lì l'ha sempre avuta, non solo linguistica ma pure a livello economico, sociale).
Chi non vede questo non capisce il perché finiremo col vivere in uno stato d'emergenza perenne, non solo sanitario ma economico, sociale, militare, è questo il futuro, è questo che si scontra e si è scontrato, chi ha deciso una cosa e ha portato la guerra, chi ha puntato sui virus (è comunque una guerra, sociale/sanitaria e con morti, morti buoni, morti contati male), chi ha puntato sui media che fanno un'informazione distopica, distorta atta ad alleggerire ogni situazione, è un mondo che è destinato a scoppiare e che non poteva avere una fine diversa da questa, tra tante potenze che fanno i propri interessi giocando con la pelle delle persone, per usarle come strumenti e poi buttarle via, ma guerra di che, di cosa, la guerra è pure qui, da tanti anni solo che non ve ne parlano, vi parlano di Ucraina, vi parlano del nulla per mettervi altro nella testa, per abituarvi ad un'idea che fino a qualche anno fa sarebbe stato impossibile da farvi mandare giù.
Un utente parlava di situazioni che lo hanno portato a rimanere incollato h24 alle notizie, per aggiornamenti, ma è questo, è ciò che serve, devi riempirti di dopamina fino a che non assorbi e a poco a poco metabolizzi ciò che vedi, poi col tempo qualcos'altro capiterà, magari di peggiore e sarai pronto.. ma sarai abbastanza allineato per essere pronto? sta a te, condizione vaccinale, condizione sociale, requisiti, obblighi, ogni situazione che ti si presenta davanti tu sei pronto, hai ciò che serve, sei stato rieducato bene e puoi circolare nella società attuale, degradata, se invece pensi di poter prendere tempo beh la società va avanti e certi strumenti invece rimarranno, strumenti e accadimenti che scacceranno l'allarme precedente, in una sorta di circolo vizioso, di giochino Plague, in cui qualcuno si diverterà a distruggere il mondo con qualcosa di nuovo e fenomenale.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> Niente attacchi atomici, ben come specificato.
> 
> ...


Nottataccia?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La cosa bella sai qual è?
> 
> 4000 persone vengono arrestate in Russia? Il popolo si ribella! W la revoluciòn!
> 10000 persone scendevano ogni settimana contro il Green Pass? Solo una sparuta minoranza di facinorosi fascisti!
> ...



La cosa bella è che 10.000 persone "no greenpass" non rappresentavano la maggioranza del paese,mentre 400 persone arrestate in Russia si.
Insomma,parole a convenienza


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione: qual'è la differenza di aderire a questi accordi o all'UE? Che Putin è brutto e cattivo e Von Der Leyen è bella e buona?


Se permetti la differenza è che uno stato decide autonomamente quali accordi sottoscrivere. Per me è ragionevole tener fuori la nato, per il resto Putin non deve avere voce in capitolo


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> comunque , al di là di ogni possibile (in)giustificazione di guerre, ma lo sanno i tridosati con le bandiere gialloblu che gli ucraini sono al 65% non vaccinati ?
> ma poi alle maniestazioni non ci si contagia piu ? niente idranti e manganelli sui manifestanti ?
> che belli che siete. fate quasi tenerezza.


Ahahahahah WIN! Comunque, Putin ha seriamente sconfitto il covid con la sua follia. Ovviamente, non è un merito suo, ha pur sempre sparato dei razzi provocando morti, ma più che altro è un demerito dei nostri politici che si sono dimostrati i soliti cialtroni in malafede.

Avrei voluto vedere una situazione del genere in Romania, solo per vedere quelle fecce del TG1 dire "preghiamo per i romeni" dopo che sono andati lì neanche due mesi fa a prenderli in giro per le poche vaccinazioni.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione: qual'è la differenza di aderire a questi accordi o all'UE? Che Putin è brutto e cattivo e Von Der Leyen è bella e buona?


sta visione tra buoni e cattivi è alquanto infantile, non credo sia difficile capire quale sia la differenza, credo sia abbastanza scontato capire la preferenza della maggior parte degli ucraini che penso preferiscano vivere a la occidentale piuttosto che vivere a la russa, dove l'aspettativa di vita di un uomo è inferiore che nel resto di europa, la donna viene trattata male, gli omossessuali peggio, se protesti o finisci in carcere o finisci desaparesidos o finisci direttamente alla degustazione del te corretto al polonio radioattivo


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

LA RUSSIA DECIDE DI NON APRIRE PER NIENTE LA BORSA OGGI LOL


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Torniamo in topic : 

Con questa guerra si blocca 1/3 del grano mondiale,essendo ucraina e russia due grandi paesi produttori.
Oltre a far volare il prezzo del grano,quindi anche a pane e pasta,indovinate quale paese importa il 64% del proprio fabbisogno ?


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E allora come mai stiamo in stato di emergenza con greenpass, mascherine e misure fuori di testa mentre gli altri stanno riaprendo?
> 
> Mi sembra che la memoria popolare sia in continuo peggioramento, adesso dura meno di una settimana.
> 
> ...



Forse perchè siamo in netto miglioramento??? non ho capito cosa non ti dimenticherai, ma zero proprio!


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che 10.000 persone "no greenpass" non rappresentavano la maggioranza del paese,mentre 400 persone arrestate in Russia si.
> Insomma,parole a convenienza


Ma non potete aprire un topic “perché non si parla più del covid con la guerra?” e lasciate libero questo sulle notizie inerenti appunto alla guerra?


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Mi spiace dirlo, ma spero si prendano l'ucraina in 448, sperando che quel criminale di Putin, si calmi un po'.


Non credo sia un'alternativa in questo momento per vari motivi. Gli scenari secondo me sono vari:

Ucraina viene conquistata dalla Russia che la occupa o ci mette un suo fantoccio? UE / Nato comunque non riallaccerebbero rapporti con Putin, stati come Finlandia e Svezia non si sentirebbero al sicuro ed entrerebbero nella Nato. Nel mentre il mondo occidentale manterrebbe le sanzioni e andrebbe in affanno. Sarebbe un pretesto per Putin per fare altre pazzie e per l'occidente di entrare in guerra causa assenza del GAS.
Russia torna sui suoi passi e torna ai confini pre-invasione? Putin perde talmente tanto consenso interno perchè ha solo sprecato un sacco di soldi e quindi deve usare la forza per rimanere al potere, la questione Crimea-Dombass non viene risolta e rimane una polveriera, Russia si dimostra debole militarmente agli occhi del mondo occidentale che cercherebbe di sfruttare la debolezza.
Russia e Ucraina fanno una mediazione, per cui Ucraina entra in UE ma riconosce Dombass come stato autonomo. In questo caso da capire quali siano i confini dello stato, non si risolve la questione Crimea , la Russia comunque perde credibilità militare e diplomatica.

Secondo me come la giri la giri quella è una polveriera che ormai non è semplice disinnescare. Insomma la classica soluzione win-win non me la riesco proprio ad immaginare.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Torniamo in topic :
> 
> Con questa guerra si blocca 1/3 del grano mondiale,essendo ucraina e russia due grandi paesi produttori.
> Oltre a far volare il prezzo del grano,quindi anche a pane e pasta,indovinate quale paese importa il 64% del proprio fabbisogno ?


Incredibile come noi riusciamo a importare tutto cavolo.


----------



## Prealpi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Torniamo in topic :
> 
> Con questa guerra si blocca 1/3 del grano mondiale,essendo ucraina e russia due grandi paesi produttori.
> Oltre a far volare il prezzo del grano,quindi anche a pane e pasta,indovinate quale paese importa il 64% del proprio fabbisogno ?


Il cetriolo siamo sempre noi


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma poi se le cose stanno nettamente migliorando e *vogliono togliere lo stato di emergenza*... di cosa si deve parlare???
> 
> bho non capisco, comunque se non la smettiamo con l'OT sono dolori.


É già stato prolungato di altri 3 mesi, fino a giugno dunque


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Torniamo in topic :
> 
> Con questa guerra si blocca 1/3 del grano mondiale,essendo ucraina e russia due grandi paesi produttori.
> Oltre a far volare il prezzo del grano,quindi anche a pane e pasta,indovinate quale paese importa il 64% del proprio fabbisogno ?


ma infatti secondo me al di là di possibili eventi catastrofici , la guerra economica si farà, e noi come al solito subiremo.
in ogni caso abbiamo già perso.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha veramente il coraggio di bere da quelle bottiglie?




Per chi ci ha giocato, questa tavolata ha una certa somiglianza con un'altra tavolata presente in Uncharted 4, non aggiungo altro


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (28 Febbraio 2022)

La quantità di contanti prelevata il 25 febbraio ha superato di 12,5 volte il record del giorno precedente, in attesa dei nuovi dati.

Fonti russe, quindi probabilmente è il doppio


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Incredibile come noi riusciamo a importare tutto cavolo.


Ed una volta eravamo esportatori…


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo certo,infatti sta talmente migliorando che vorrebbero prolungare l'obbligo vaccinale (in scadenza a giugno) a data da definirsi e continuano con le pagliacciate del greenpass.
> Fino a 2 settimane fa i cortei erano un "pericolosissimo" veicolo di diffusione del virus,ora invece a distanza di 14 giorni il virus,intelligente com'è,ha deciso di lasciare in pace i manifestanti no-war (tanto da permettere un mega corte da MEZZO MILIONE di persone in Germania,ma anche in Italia con cortei da 10 mila persone)
> 
> Così come le manifestazioni no green pass erano osteggiate per il pericolo vairus,mentre per le manifestazioni del popolo viola contro berlusconi il vairus si faceva da parte
> ...



ma il virus c'è tuttora e se ne parla ogni giorno comunque, contrariamente da chi sostiene il contrario. Ogni giorno c'è sempre il bilancio giornaliero.

Ma poi non siete mai contenti, non volete le restrizioni per evitare meno contagi, ora che ci sono meno contagi vi lamentati perchè ci sono meno restrizioni.

Amichevolmente, ma mi fate ridere un pò


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Incredibile come noi riusciamo a importare tutto cavolo.


Quando anni di malapolitica hanno svenduto il paese é normale che sia così


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Stamattina ho giusto guardato il sito di Repubblica.
> Valanghe di articoli sull'Ucraina e neanche un trafiletto sul COVID.
> 
> Ma come? Le terapie intensive non stanno più collassando?
> ...


Il problema è che il covid è scomparso, ma il green pass ancora no


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Perché non si può lavorare o bisogna pagare per farlo, poi ognuno è libero di pensare come meglio crede



o ti vaccini o spendi 10€ per un tampone rapido...

non lavorare.... mha...


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> sta visione tra buoni e cattivi è alquanto infantile, non credo sia difficile capire quale sia la differenza, credo sia abbastanza scontato capire la preferenza della maggior parte degli ucraini che penso preferiscano vivere a la occidentale piuttosto che vivere a la russa, dove l'aspettativa di vita di un uomo è inferiore che nel resto di europa, *la donna viene trattata male,*


La Annunziata ha parlato delle Ucraine come "badanti".
Ma sì sa che il Lazio è un Oblast russo.



Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> gli omossessuali peggio, *se protesti o finisci in carcere* o finisci desaparesidos o finisci direttamente alla degustazione del te corretto al polonio radioattivo


Un po' come Tamara Lich, giusto?
Un po' come Julian Assange, giusto?
Un po' come Edward Snowden, giusto?
Un po' come Aaron Swartz, giusto?

E potrei andare avanti con la lista..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Però era una provocazione.
Non riferita al fatto che ormai importiamo tutto,ma al fatto che con le sanzioni verso la russia,noi il grano dal maggiore esportatore mondiale (russia) ce lo scordiamo.

E se Vladimiro dovesse prendersi anche l'Ucraina,ci scordiamo anche quello


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Torniamo in topic :
> 
> Con questa guerra si blocca 1/3 del grano mondiale,essendo ucraina e russia due grandi paesi produttori.
> Oltre a far volare il prezzo del grano,quindi anche a pane e pasta,indovinate quale paese importa il 64% del proprio fabbisogno ?


San Marino? Vaticano? Malta? Monaco? Ticino? Slovenia? Croazia?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Finitela di parlare di covid. Qua si parla della guerra *


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

LA BANCA CENTRALE EUROPEA AVVISA CHE LA SBERBANK FALLIRA' MOLTO PROBABILMENTE ("is failing or likely to fail")


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Nottataccia?



No, mattinataccia, visto certi commenti.


----------



## cris (28 Febbraio 2022)

state riuscendo a mandare in vacca anche questo topic per la perversione di dover parlare di covid e green pass a tutti i costi


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Però era una provocazione.
> Non riferita al fatto che ormai importiamo tutto,ma al fatto che con le sanzioni verso la russia,noi il grano dal maggiore esportatore mondiale (russia) ce lo scordiamo.
> 
> E se Vladimiro dovesse prendersi anche l'Ucraina,ci scordiamo anche quello



Spero che inizieremo a ragionare di non dipendere troppo dagli altri, almeno sulle cose che potenzialmente non avremo problemi a farle.

Anche potenziare le rinnovabili (ho giusto problemi col superbonus 110 LOL) per dipendere meno del gas è un inizio.


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> ma il virus c'è tuttora e se ne parla ogni giorno comunque, contrariamente da chi sostiene il contrario. Ogni giorno c'è sempre il bilancio giornaliero.
> 
> Ma poi non siete mai contenti, non volete le restrizioni per evitare meno contagi, ora che ci sono meno contagi vi lamentati perchè ci sono meno restrizioni.
> 
> Amichevolmente, ma mi fate ridere un pò


Quando il saggio indica la luna lo stolto guarda il dito, si dice.

Nessuno si sta lamentando.
Si sta solo facendo notare che quando Putin arresta un manifestante viene definito un dittatore.
Quando un governo obbligava, senza assunzione di responsabilità, con l'estorsione con metodo mafioso alla vaccinazione o al tampone a carico del singolo con costi esorbitanti per il cittadino medio, per una malattia non mortale nel 99% dei casi per:
- lavorare
- avere vita sociale
- arricchirsi culturalmente
- comprare vestiti
- andare in posta a pagare le bollette e le tasse

quella era democrazia, sebbene si umiliassero le persone costringendole a rinnegare la propria dignità e libertà di pensiero.

E la stessa gente che oggi piange per gli ucraini, era la stessa che applaudiva di fronte a tutto questo, in nome di una sicurezza che non c'è mai stata.

Io la chiamo ipocrisia.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Salvini oggi ad Assisi per pregare per la pace.*


----------



## cris (28 Febbraio 2022)

Putin furbissimo comunque, sta accelerando l’adesione alla UE dell Ucraina. 
Oppure altrettanto probabilmente sapeva benissimo che stava per accadere e ha fatto all in.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> sta visione tra buoni e cattivi è alquanto infantile, non credo sia difficile capire quale sia la differenza, credo sia abbastanza scontato capire la preferenza della maggior parte degli ucraini che penso preferiscano vivere a la occidentale piuttosto che vivere a la russa, dove l'aspettativa di vita di un uomo è inferiore che nel resto di europa, la donna viene trattata male, gli omossessuali peggio, se protesti o finisci in carcere o finisci desaparesidos o finisci direttamente alla degustazione del te corretto al polonio radioattivo


Perché tu credi che la cultura Ucraina contempli gli omosessuali e le minoranze? Ahahahahaa
Si vede che non siete molto informati sulle zone..
In ue avrebbero diritto a svernare in tutta Europa, questo vogliono. Per tante cose l’ucraina è come la Russia altroché. Loro sanno che in Ue farebbero ciò che vogliono senza problemi


----------



## cris (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini oggi ad Assisi per pregare per la pace.*


Ahah che degrado


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini oggi ad Assisi per pregare per la pace.*


A posto, come ho fatto a non pensarci prima


----------



## evangel33 (28 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Putin furbissimo comunque, sta accelerando l’adesione alla UE dell Ucraina.
> Oppure altrettanto probabilmente sapeva benissimo che stava per accadere e ha fatto all in.



Io non riesco a capire cosa ci abbia ricavato o cosa ci ricaverà di buono la Russia da tutto questo.


----------



## Davidoff (28 Febbraio 2022)

Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che gli allocchi della UE stiano buttando benzina sul fuoco, istigati dallo Zio Sam, tanto il battlefield è l'Europa...


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quando il saggio indica la luna lo stolto guarda il dito, si dice.
> 
> Nessuno si sta lamentando.
> Si sta solo facendo notare che quando Putin arresta un manifestante viene definito un dittatore.
> ...




Io direi di fare un topic sennò qua si arrabbiano...

ma tu davvero paragoni a chi arresta persone che dicono solo "no war" senza fare assolutamente niente con chi manifesta senza mascherine e fanno casino???

Che poi i manifestanti russi hanno pure le mascherine!!!...


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

ancora non ho capito cosa siano andati a trattare se nel frattempo si parlda di adesione all'UE e gli scontri sono aumentati.Probabilmente i diplomatici Ucraini sono stati sacrificati


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

Colloqui tra le delegazioni iniziati


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Putin furbissimo comunque, sta accelerando l’adesione alla UE dell Ucraina.
> Oppure altrettanto probabilmente sapeva benissimo che stava per accadere e ha fatto all in.


Dal mio punto di vista, va bene non permettere a Putin di fare i suoi porci comodi rimanendo a guardare, però non farei entrare l'Ucraina nella Nato e nemmeno nell'UE. Sono cose diverse.
L'Ucraina può diventare uno stato cuscinetto neutrale.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché tu credi che la cultura Ucraina contempli gli omosessuali e le minoranze? Ahahahahaa
> Si vede che non siete molto informati sulle zone..
> In ue avrebbero diritto a svernare in tutta Europa, questo vogliono. Per tante cose l’ucraina è come la Russia altroché. Loro sanno che in Ue farebbero ciò che vogliono senza problemi



La situazione è piuttosto delicata, perché gli esponenti UE non devono fare cavolate anche sul lungo termine. 
A me dispiace un sacco vedere tutta questa escalation di violenza, sia ai danni Ucraini che anche ai danni dei soldati Russi, che sono persone anche loro, ricordiamolo. Però in maniera razionale e distaccata questa guerra non è affar nostro. Credo che tutti i paesi che hanno inviato supporto militare all'Ucraina l'abbiano fatto per un poro tornaconto personale. Che sia far capire a Putin che non puo' fare ciò che vuole o meno, questo non lo so. Ma nessuno fa niente per niente anche in queste situazioni.


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Putin furbissimo comunque, sta accelerando l’adesione alla UE dell Ucraina.
> Oppure altrettanto probabilmente sapeva benissimo che stava per accadere e ha fatto all in.



non solo, sta facendo scappare tutti verso la nato, cosa che magari prima a paesi come svezia finlandia e moldavia non era nei propri programmi.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Putin furbissimo comunque, sta accelerando l’adesione alla UE dell Ucraina.
> Oppure altrettanto probabilmente sapeva benissimo che stava per accadere e ha fatto all in.


Ottimo! Nell’affare per noi e l’Ue.
Non ne fanno una giusta.
Ma siete sicuri che l’ucraina abbia tutte le carte in regola per entrare in ue? Scommetto che non ne ha manco una


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La Annunziata ha parlato delle Ucraine come "badanti".
> Ma sì sa che il Lazio è un Oblast russo.
> 
> 
> ...


nella maggior parte dei casi ti arrestano, sconti la pena e ti rilasciano, non finisci nella lista dei desaparesidos come in russia. Poi vuoi preferire la dittatura alla democrazia libero di farlo


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Colloqui tra le delegazioni iniziati


Aspettative zero


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che gli allocchi della UE stiano buttando benzina sul fuoco, istigati dallo Zio Sam, tanto il battlefield è l'Europa...


Ahi voglia. Io dico da giorni che Zelensky è "pressato" a resistere da USA e UE, che in cambio gli sta dando rifornimenti per convincerlo a restare. Ovviamente, la narrazione sui giornali è un'altra e dubitare diventa un crimine, ma gli aiuti sono firmati nero su bianco.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Colloqui tra le delegazioni iniziati


A chi tocca la polpetta al polonio?


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Colloqui tra le delegazioni iniziati



fonte?


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Io direi di fare un topic sennò qua si arrabbiano...
> 
> *ma tu davvero paragoni a chi arresta persone che dicono solo "no war" senza fare assolutamente niente con chi manifesta senza mascherine e fanno casino???*
> 
> Che poi i manifestanti russi hanno pure le mascherine!!!...


Quale casino abbiamo fatto noi manifestanti? Io alle manifestazioni ci sono andato sempre, e non abbiamo mai alzato le mani a nessuno.
O parli dell'assalto alla CGIL orchestrato da agenti DIGOS in borghese?

Quale violenza hanno perpetrato i protestanti a Trieste a cui hanno tirato getti d'acqua fredda per disperderli?

La verità è che state accusando Putin di cose che i nostri governi "democratici" occidentali hanno fatto fino a ieri, ma che hanno avuto la compiacenza della popolazione.

Sai perché adesso fate i democratici e i liberali? Perché avete paura che vi cadano le bombe addosso, e sapete che il culo sulla graticola stavolta lo avete anche voi.
Altro che dovere civico. Egoismo allo stato puro.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Io non riesco a capire cosa ci abbia ricavato o cosa ci ricaverà di buono la Russia da tutto questo.



Che non si ritroverà i missili piantati davanti al cancello di casa.

A te va bene se militari, anche senza sparare un colpo, si mettono sotto casa tua? E c'hanno un fucile puntato verso il tuo davanzale, eh.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> fonte?


tg com


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> nella maggior parte dei casi ti arrestano, sconti la pena e ti rilasciano, non finisci nella lista dei desaparesidos come in russia. Poi vuoi preferire la dittatura alla democrazia libero di farlo


Infatti tutti quelli che ti ho citato se la sono passata senza un graffio...


----------



## Tobi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Fate prender a Putin un caffè con Walter White


----------



## cris (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ottimo! Nell’affare per noi e l’Ue.
> Non ne fanno una giusta.
> Ma siete sicuri che l’ucraina abbia tutte le carte in regola per entrare in ue? Scommetto che non ne ha manco una


A occhio dubito che abbian le carte in regola.
Ma e evidente che se putin fa il matto con le bombe, gli stati che prima manco ci pensavano ad aderire alla nato, valuteranno l adesione
È una cause effetto abbastanza elementare. A sto punto e quasi sconveniente farli aderire perchè significherebbe terza guerra mondiale essendo putin palesemente nel delirio.
L ideale a sto punto credo sia che qualcuno fermi putin direttamente dalla Russia.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La situazione è piuttosto delicata, perché gli esponenti UE non devono fare cavolate anche sul lungo termine.
> A me dispiace un sacco vedere tutta questa escalation di violenza, sia ai danni Ucraini che anche ai danni dei soldati Russi, che sono persone anche loro, ricordiamolo. Però in maniera razionale e distaccata questa guerra non è affar nostro. Credo che tutti i paesi che hanno inviato supporto militare all'Ucraina l'abbiano fatto per un poro tornaconto personale. Che sia far capire a Putin che non puo' fare ciò che vuole o meno, questo non lo so. Ma nessuno fa niente per niente anche in queste situazioni.


Eh…discorso perfetto. Ovvio che l’Ue abbia tutto l’interesse di sfruttare fino al midollo l’ucraina ma noi siamo quelli buoni no? Ti do la libertà, la libera circolazione ma io sfrutto tutto quello che hai. Ovviamente le condizioni di vita rimarranno misere e dovremo pagare noi per loro. 
L’ucraina non è Europa storica, non deve fare parte dell’Ue, non c’entra niente con noi ed è solo un peso. Ora siamo tutti ucraini..che ridicoli


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (28 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Dal mio punto di vista, va bene non permettere a Putin di fare i suoi porci comodi rimanendo a guardare, però non farei entrare l'Ucraina nella Nato e nemmeno nell'UE. Sono cose diverse.
> L'Ucraina può diventare uno stato cuscinetto neutrale.



Spero che tutta questa propaganda con l'Ucraina che viene iscritta anche al circolo Arci del mio paese sia un pretesto per utilizzarla come rinuncia in sede di trattativa (io non la includo, ma tu..).

Spero, ma non credo


----------



## cris (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che non si ritroverà i missili piantati davanti al cancello di casa.
> 
> A te va bene se militari, anche senza sparare un colpo, si mettono sotto casa tua? E c'hanno un fucile puntato verso il tuo davanzale, eh.


In realta a me sembra che sta genialata stia aumentando i missili nel baltico e sta invitando anche scandinavia tutta ad aderire alla nato, ergo altri missili in piu


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini oggi ad Assisi per pregare per la pace.*


Ma questo non si stanca mai di fare figure di M?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che gli allocchi della UE stiano buttando benzina sul fuoco, istigati dallo Zio Sam, tanto il battlefield è l'Europa...



Ovvio,gli ameriggani mica rischiano la loro terra.
Molto meglio mandare in avanscoperta i colonizzati della UE,tanto male che vada le prime bombe cadranno sulla loro testa...


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Spero che tutta questa propaganda con l'Ucraina che viene iscritta anche al circolo Arci del mio paese sia un pretesto per utilizzarla come rinuncia in sede di trattativa (io non la includo, ma tu..).
> 
> Spero, ma non credo


plausibile invece


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahi voglia. Io dico da giorni che Zelensky è "pressato" a resistere da USA e UE, che in cambio gli sta dando rifornimenti per convincerlo a restare. Ovviamente, la narrazione sui giornali è un'altra e dubitare diventa un crimine, ma gli aiuti sono firmati nero su bianco.


Esattamente. Quando proprio l’Occidente dovrebbe consigliare a zelensky di mollare la presa. Invece stanno soffiando venti di guerra e quel bambinetto dì zelensky in mezzo, che ci casca e si beve tutto


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> In realta a me sembra che sta genialata stia aumentando i missili nel baltico e sta invitando anche scandinavia tutta ad aderire alla nato, ergo altri missili in piu


E a questo punto sarà guerra mondiale.


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quale casino abbiamo fatto noi manifestanti? Io alle manifestazioni ci sono andato sempre, e non abbiamo mai alzato le mani a nessuno.
> O parli dell'assalto alla CGIL orchestrato da agenti DIGOS in borghese?
> 
> Quale violenza hanno perpetrato i protestanti a Trieste a cui hanno tirato getti d'acqua fredda per disperderli?
> ...



Già presentarsi in piena pandemia, in piena ondata senza mascherine tutti appiccicati e passarsi il covid è già un danno in se per sè.

Poi però all'ospedale non volete far sapere il vostro nome per vergonga, assurdo...

comunque si casino ne avete fatto, non significa che se dove sei stato te non c'è stato, non ci sia stato da nessuna parte d'italia.

Paragonarci a quello che fa Putin è da pura censura...


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché tu credi che la cultura Ucraina contempli gli omosessuali e le minoranze? Ahahahahaa
> Si vede che non siete molto informati sulle zone..
> In ue avrebbero diritto a svernare in tutta Europa, questo vogliono. Per tante cose l’ucraina è come la Russia altroché. Loro sanno che in Ue farebbero ciò che vogliono senza problemi


Beh l'Europa e l'occidente oggi cosa sono?
No binary? fluid? lgbt++ ovunque?
Festival musicali tipo ESC sono roba gay, la tv è per gay, le ballerine sono finite, i cantanti maschi sono tutti gay o chi ha successo fa il gay con l'ano di un altro, chi è un artista parla solo di questo e chiede diritti, c'è discriminazione sociale continua da anni e 'sta cosa non sembra fermarsi.. in Ucraina così come nelle ex repubbliche sovietiche questa transizione non sarà così semplice, è proprio uno stile di vita che nasce dove il cittadino smette di pensare e si fa andare bene tutto ciò che vede e sente ogni giorno, nonostante poi nel suo stesso paese venga discriminato di continuo per questioni ben più importanti rispetto ai gusti sessuali.
L'Annunziata quando parla di badanti sa perfettamente di ricoprire il ruolo del sarcofago vivente, perché è una donna moderna, gelosa, viscida, incapace di essere femminile o avere il giusto portamento quando parla, si mettono al livello di certi maschi che però non parlano mai per gelosia personale ma per stupidità intrinseca.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Io continuo ad avere l'impressione che gli allocchi della UE stiano buttando benzina sul fuoco, istigati dallo Zio Sam, tanto il battlefield è l'Europa...


This. Ciò non toglie che dall'altra parte ci sia un pazzo, non riesco a trovarne uno di innocente in tutta la faccenda, cittadini esclusi ovviamente


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Perché tu credi che la cultura Ucraina contempli gli omosessuali e le minoranze? Ahahahahaa
> Si vede che non siete molto informati sulle zone..
> In ue avrebbero diritto a svernare in tutta Europa, questo vogliono. Per tante cose l’ucraina è come la Russia altroché. Loro sanno che in Ue farebbero ciò che vogliono senza problemi


logico che l'omofobia e la misoginia ci sia pure in ucraina ci sta in italia figuriamoci in un paese arretrato, la questione è che l'omossesuale ucraina preferisce vivere a la occidentale no a la russia, idem la donna ecc. Poi credo sia pure leggittimo voler vivere in un contesto sociale in cui se sai fare qualcosa puoi anche fare fortuna, mentre in russia non sei padrone di niente, a meno che tu non faccia parte di quella ristrettissima cerchia di oligarchi che si spartiscono tutto.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> In realta a me sembra che sta genialata stia aumentando i missili nel baltico e sta invitando anche scandinavia tutta ad aderire alla nato, ergo altri missili in piu



Questo perché a dei pazzi fanatici stanno contrapposti degli stupidi espansionisti. E il risultato non può essere altro che questo.

A me piacerebbe vedere la gente che fa il tifo per persone intelligenti a capo delle organizzazioni e delle nazioni, non questi qui.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> A occhio dubito che abbian le carte in regola.
> Ma e evidente che se putin fa il matto con le bombe, gli stati che prima manco ci pensavano ad aderire alla nato, valuteranno l adesione
> È una cause effetto abbastanza elementare. A sto punto e quasi sconveniente farli aderire perchè significherebbe terza guerra mondiale essendo putin palesemente nel delirio.
> L ideale a sto punto credo sia che qualcuno fermi putin direttamente dalla Russia.


Farli entrare senza capire il contesto è follia e porta solo alla guerra totale. Non capisco come possano essere così ottusi


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

ma tutte queste richieste di adesioni alla Nato (non parlo dell'ue), oltre al disappunto del russo, cosa può comportare in negativo all'europa?


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Già presentarsi in piena pandemia, in piena ondata senza mascherine tutti appiccicati e passarsi il covid è già un danno in se per sè.
> 
> Poi però all'ospedale non volete far sapere il vostro nome per vergonga, assurdo...
> 
> ...


Vabbè tagliamo corto che sta storia ha già stancato, tanto non ci si é capiti in 2 anni e non succederà oggi.


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Infatti tutti quelli che ti ho citato se la sono passata senza un graffio...


vabbe tu citi una piccolossima parte e la rendi il caso generale, in italia puzzer l'hanno corretto al polonio radioattivo? cita tutti i casi in cui ti arrestano e ti rilasciano dopo poco, che sono la stragrande maggioranza in democrazia. Poi nessuno ha mai detto che la democrazia sia perfetta, pero ad oggi la mente umana questo è riuscita a partorire di buono, di meglio non c'è niente, sicuramente la democrazia è migliore della dittatura, poi se hai un sistema di organizzazione sociale che corregge le storture della democrazia proponilo e finisci sui libri di storia


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh l'Europa e l'occidente oggi cosa sono?
> No binary? fluid? lgbt++ ovunque?
> Festival musicali tipo ESC sono roba gay, la tv è per gay, le ballerine sono finite, i cantanti maschi sono tutti gay o chi ha successo fa il gay con l'ano di un altro, chi è un artista parla solo di questo e chiede diritti, c'è discriminazione sociale continua da anni e 'sta cosa non sembra fermarsi.. in Ucraina così come nelle ex repubbliche sovietiche questa transizione non sarà così semplice, è proprio uno stile di vita che nasce dove il cittadino smette di pensare e si fa andare bene tutto ciò che vede e sente ogni giorno, nonostante poi nel suo stesso paese venga discriminato di continuo per questioni ben più importanti rispetto ai gusti sessuali.
> L'Annunziata quando parla di badanti sa perfettamente di ricoprire il ruolo del sarcofago vivente, perché è una donna moderna, gelosa, viscida, incapace di essere femminile o avere il giusto portamento quando parla, si mettono al livello di certi maschi che però non parlano mai per gelosia personale ma per stupidità intrinseca.


La democrazia fa schifo ma le altre forme di governo sono peggio. La democrazia ha il vantaggio di avere un freno nell’opinione pubblica. Quello che dici può anche avere un fondo di verità, ma Putin è diventato pericoloso e mi va meglio parlare di trans tutto il giorno piuttosto che avere i missili puntati


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

*La7 fa vedere il video di Trump alla riunione dei conservatori in Florida. Il tycoon ed ex presidente USA ha dichiarato: "Sì, ho detto che Putin è intelligente, ma non è questo il punto. Il problema sono i nostri politici che sono stupidi, stupidi e stupidi. Io sono l'unico presidente del 21esimo secolo che non ha permesso alla Russia di invadere un altro paese".

Standing ovation del pubblico in sala dopo queste affermazioni.*


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe tu citi una piccolossima parte e la rendi il caso generale, in italia puzzer l'hanno corretto al polonio radioattivo? cita tutti i casi in cui ti arrestano e ti rilasciano dopo poco, Poi nessuno ha mai detto che la democrazia sia perfetta, pero ad oggi la mente umana questo è riuscita a partorire di buono, di meglio non c'è niente, sicuramente la democrazia è migliore della dittatura, poi se hai un sistema di organizzazione sociale che corregge le storture della democrazia proponilo e finisci sui libri di storia


Perché in Russia vengono arrestati tutti?
Andiamo...

Qui si sta dipingendo la Russia come la DDR, con la Stasi.
Le persone scomode, quelle davvero scomode, vengono fatte fuori in Russia come in qualunque altro posto.
Ma sono sempre pochi casi.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perché voi che entravate nei ristoranti, cinema, teatri ecc. col Green Pass cosa facevate?
> 
> 
> Come no...
> ...


davvero fatevi un post a parte, interverrò a smontare punto per punto le tue elucubrazioni, però stai/state mandando in vacca un posto che parla di tutt’altro


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perché voi che entravate nei ristoranti, cinema, teatri ecc. col Green Pass cosa facevate?
> 
> 
> Come no...
> ...



Noi eravamo vaccinati e distanziati, se permetti se sto alle regole continuo la mia vita senza danneggiare nessuno e così è stato.

Vatti a vedere tanti servizi sugli ospedali, o vi censurate o in lacrime dite che siete degli emeriti c....i.

Idem come sopra.

Ripeto, paragonarci con putin mette fine a qualsiasi discussione civile.


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che non si ritroverà i missili piantati davanti al cancello di casa.
> 
> A te va bene se militari, anche senza sparare un colpo, si mettono sotto casa tua? E c'hanno un fucile puntato verso il tuo davanzale, eh.



Dipende da cosa significa cancello di casa per Putin. Mi spiego:
- Redzikowo (polonia) ha una base Nato, dista 300 km da Kalingrado e 1600 da Mosca
- Amari (estonia) ha una base Nato, dista 1000km da Mosca e 400 da San Pietroburgo
- Kiev dista 800km da Mosca

Potrei continuare confrontando altre basi nato con Kiev, ma questo i missili già ce li ha puntati addosso da anni.


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La7 fa vedere il video di Trump alla riunione dei conservatori in Florida. Il tycoon ed ex presidente USA ha dichiarato: "Sì, ho detto che Putin è intelligente, ma non è questo il punto. Il problema sono i nostri politici che sono stupidi, stupidi e stupidi. Io sono l'unico presidente del 21esimo secolo che non ha permesso alla Russia di invadere un altro paese".
> 
> Standing ovation del pubblico in sala dopo queste affermazioni.*


Sta facendo campagna elettorale su questa cosa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La7 fa vedere il video di Trump alla riunione dei conservatori in Florida. Il tycoon ed ex presidente USA ha dichiarato: "Sì, ho detto che Putin è intelligente, ma non è questo il punto. Il problema sono i nostri politici che sono stupidi, stupidi e stupidi. Io sono l'unico presidente del 21esimo secolo che non ha permesso alla Russia di invadere un altro paese".
> 
> Standing ovation del pubblico in sala dopo queste affermazioni.*


Impossibile dargli torto... Chissà gli accordi che c'erano sotto, ma effettivamente.....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque i negoziati stanno durando più del previsto..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perché in Russia vengono arrestati tutti?
> Andiamo...
> 
> Qui si sta dipingendo la Russia come la DDR, con la Stasi.
> ...


hanno arrestato migliaia di persone in russia per aver protestato contro la guerra... vabbe ti piace la dittatura libero di avere questa preferenza pero i fatti quelli sono che ti piaccia o no


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La7 fa vedere il video di Trump alla riunione dei conservatori in Florida. Il tycoon ed ex presidente USA ha dichiarato: "Sì, ho detto che Putin è intelligente, ma non è questo il punto. Il problema sono i nostri politici che sono stupidi, stupidi e stupidi. Io sono l'unico presidente del 21esimo secolo che non ha permesso alla Russia di invadere un altro paese".
> 
> Standing ovation del pubblico in sala dopo queste affermazioni.*




A qualcuno darà anche fastidio, ma ha solo detto la realtà dei fatti.


----------



## Simo98 (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahi voglia. Io dico da giorni che Zelensky è "pressato" a resistere da USA e UE, che in cambio gli sta dando rifornimenti per convincerlo a restare. Ovviamente, la narrazione sui giornali è un'altra e dubitare diventa un crimine, ma gli aiuti sono firmati nero su bianco.



Scusami ma è ovvio che sia così 
L'Europa e America hanno tutto interesse che la Russia non occupi l'Ucraina, per evitare di trovarsi i russi ancora più vicino e non creare un precedente (e io sono a favore di questa presa di posizione)
Sicuramente non agiscono per principi di libertà e democrazia che tanto decantano


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo messi così adesso, figuriamoci quando chiuderanno i rubinetti del gas e l'esportazione di grano... "pasta pane e gas solo ai vaccinati con 4 dosih" lo sento già in lontananza. E pensiamo di risolvere i problemi altrui.... Un grossissimo MAH


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mentre la Borsa di Mosca rimarrà chiusa oggi, la SBERBANK è quotata anche a Londa. Beh la sua valutazione era di di 15 sterline il 14 febbraio. Oggi è quotata a 1.22 sterlina a azione


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> hanno arrestato migliaia di persone in russia per aver protestato contro la guerra...


Ma se è stato fatto lo stesso in Canada, in Australia e sono stati usati gli stessi mezzi in Italia a Trieste.
Ma smettiamola su...



Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> vabbe ti piace la dittatura libero di avere questa preferenza pero i fatti quelli sono che ti piaccia o no


I fatti dicono che non c'è alcuna differenza tra est e ovest.
Solo che certi discorsi non si fanno per questioni ideologiche.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo il Jerusalem post , l'ucraina avrebbe chiesto ad Abramovich di fare da mediatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La7 fa vedere il video di Trump alla riunione dei conservatori in Florida. Il tycoon ed ex presidente USA ha dichiarato: "Sì, ho detto che Putin è intelligente, ma non è questo il punto. Il problema sono i nostri politici che sono stupidi, stupidi e stupidi. Io sono l'unico presidente del 21esimo secolo che non ha permesso alla Russia di invadere un altro paese".
> 
> Standing ovation del pubblico in sala dopo queste affermazioni.*


Il solito sciacallo


----------



## Prealpi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Perché in Russia vengono arrestati tutti?
> Andiamo...
> 
> Qui si sta dipingendo la Russia come la DDR, con la Stasi.
> ...


Probabilmente molti quando pensano alla Russia, sono rimasti a ciò che succedeva quando c'era Stalin


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque i negoziati stanno durando più del previsto..


immagina Gigino ai negoziati, chiederebbe pure dolce e ammazzacaffè


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Comunque i negoziati stanno durando più del previsto..


Il tempo di far sparire le prove


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Siamo messi così adesso, figuriamoci quando chiuderanno i rubinetti del gas e l'esportazione di grano... "pasta pane e gas solo ai vaccinati con 4 dosih" lo sento già in lontananza. E pensiamo di risolvere i problemi altrui.... Un grossissimo MAH



Pane e gas ai vaccinati???? stai trollando o sei serio???


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> hanno arrestato migliaia di persone in russia per aver protestato contro la guerra... vabbe ti piace la dittatura libero di avere questa preferenza pero i fatti quelli sono che ti piaccia o no


ma vah..sono tutti gay con il c degli altri come si dice..  

tutti vorrebbero la dittatura bla bla e poi sarebbero i primi a piangere

comunque per fortuna loro la dittatura e i regimi ci sono da tante parti quindi possono anche andarci a vivere..non credo avranno particolari problemi a entrare..al massimo a uscire..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Ma se è stato fatto lo stesso in Canada, in Australia e sono stati usati gli stessi mezzi in Italia a Trieste.
> Ma smettiamola su...
> 
> 
> ...


non c'è differenza tra dittatura e democrazia?


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Mentre la Borsa di Mosca rimarrà chiusa oggi, la SBERBANK è quotata anche a Londa. Beh la sua valutazione era di di 15 sterline il 14 febbraio. Oggi è quotata a 1.22 sterlina a azione


Un tracollo impressionante


----------



## nik10jb (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Colloqui tra le delegazioni iniziati


Una ventina di minuti. Forse ancora sono alle presentazioni dei presenti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> immagina Gigino ai negoziati, chiederebbe pure dolce e ammazzacaffè



A scrocco ovviamente.
E non prima di aver fatto una foto-ricordo.

Non a caso è stato smierdato sia dagli invasi e sia dagli invasori.
Una cosa più unica che rara,che somaro.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A scrocco ovviamente.
> E non prima di aver fatto una foto-ricordo.
> 
> Non a caso è stato smierdato sia dagli invasi e sia dagli invasori.
> Una cosa più unica che rara,che somaro.


ahahah in effetti quello è vero


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> non c'è differenza tra dittatura e democrazia?


Democrazia?
Tu pensi di avere il potere di decidere qualcosa? Tu che non riesci nemmeno a decidere una maggioranza parlamentare dal 2011?
Quando è stata l'ultima volta che la tua opinione di cittadino ha contato qualcosa?


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

mi spiegate il senso di abramovich nel tavolo della trattativa???


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Dipende da cosa significa cancello di casa per Putin. Mi spiego:
> - Redzikowo (polonia) ha una base Nato, dista 300 km da Kalingrado e 1600 da Mosca
> - Amari (estonia) ha una base Nato, dista 1000km da Mosca e 400 da San Pietroburgo
> - Kiev dista 800km da Mosca
> ...



Perdonami, ma queste considerazioni sono fuori luogo. Mi auguro che non ci si torni più sopra, perché è sfiancante doverlo spiegare tutte le volte, senza offesa per te.

Primo, la banalità di voler approcciare la NATO -- che è una organizzazione militare palesemente anti-russa, lo dimentichiamo sempre -- sempre più vicino alla Russia. Ci sarà un motivo, no? Se non sbaglio è stato sfiorato il conflitto nucleare per i missili a Cuba, che non è propriamente lontana dagli USA.

Secondo, il fattore tecnico. Se tu sei in grado di lanciare missili che in un paio di minuti raggiungono il bersaglio, quegli altri non hanno il tempo nemmeno di lanciare i propri.

Tra identificare un missile, assicurarsi che sia un attacco (e non è per niente facile), telefonare e decidere cosa fare, trasmettere il contr .. Boom!

E quell'altro, dall'altra parte dell'oceano, se ne sta tranquillo sul divano a guardarsi la partita di baseball.

Capisci adesso?


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A scrocco ovviamente.
> E non prima di aver fatto una foto-ricordo.
> 
> Non a caso è stato smierdato sia dagli invasi e sia dagli invasori.
> Una cosa più unica che rara,che somaro.


Gli facevano portare i caffe corretti al polonio a lui... che nullità.
E vogliamo parlare del grande Draghi? "Pronto Zelensky è lei?" tu tu tu tu
Tu tu tu: "No non c'è nessuno qui"
Draghi: "Favorisca il super green pass rafforzato prima di parlare con me."
Tu tu tu: "Ma non posso, sono solo un tu tu tu.."
Draghi: "E tampone molecolare, grazie"


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Pane e gas ai vaccinati???? stai trollando o sei serio???


Era una provocazione ovvia, basta nominare il covid che iniziamo giaa scannarci, certe frasi le abbiamo già sentite con il "curate solo i vaccinati", non mi stupirei accadesse più avanti pure con sto argomento. Con ciò non sto attaccando te, sia chiaro, era un discorso più generale. Ad 9gni modo ne abbiamo già discusso fin troppo, le mie posizioni sono ben note e parlarne ancora non serve a molto. Ora torniamo on topic dai, il covid lasciamolo ad altro momenti


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ricordo a tutti quelli che fanno paragoni Italia - Russia che nella terra di Putin è vietato esporre cartelli in pubblico, di qualsiasi tipo ! 

Qualche temerario potrebbe provare ad andare in Russia o in Cina con uno striscione di quelli che si vedevano in Italia, ma al posto di Draghi scrivere Putin o Xi Jinping


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> mi spiegate il senso di abramovich nel tavolo della trattativa???


Davvero? Può essere segno che Putin ha un bersaglio sulla schiena?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Democrazia?
> Tu pensi di avere il potere di decidere qualcosa? Tu che non riesci nemmeno a decidere una maggioranza parlamentare dal 2011?
> Quando è stata l'ultima volta che la tua opinione di cittadino ha contato qualcosa?


ma cosa stai dicendo? putin siede sul trono da ben 22 anni, in questo lasso di tempo in america hai avuto clinton, bush figlio, obama , un all of famer della wwe come trump, sleepy joe, in democrazia se uno non ti sta bene la prossima volta voti ad un altro, in democrazia gente senza arte ne parte come di maio, razzi, salvini o la meloni che se non fosse per la politica starebbero a schiacciare i ricci di mare col deretano possono stare in parlamento, in dittatura no, se sei contro finisci in prigione o peggio ancora eliminato fisicamente. in Democrazia pure tu se le cose non ti stanno bene puoi candidarti e convincere gli elettori che la tua soluzione nella gestione della cosa pubblica sia migliore degli altri, da putin sta roba non la puoi fare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Michel: su adesione Kiev differenti opinioni in Ue​Fortuna che non tutti sono d'accordo,sarebbe un disastro senza precedenti


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> *Ricordo a tutti quelli che fanno paragoni Italia - Russia che nella terra di Putin è vietato esporre cartelli in pubblico, di qualsiasi tipo !*
> 
> Qualche temerario potrebbe provare ad andare in Russia o in Cina con uno striscione di quelli che si vedevano in Italia, ma al posto di Draghi scrivere Putin o Xi Jinping


Vedi, è proprio questo il punto.
Se uno ha la peste, non vuol dire che chi non ce l'abbia sia necessariamente sano.
Si può essere in un regime autoritario anche senza obbligare a non avere cartelli in mano. Specie in regimi plutocratici come il nostro, dove le indicazioni di governo sono decise a tavolino in tavoli a cui non abbiamo accesso nemmeno tramite la sola informazione.

Se pensi che autoritarismo debba necessariamente essere parate militari e urlo "saluto al Duce!" allora mi sa che siete rimasti indietro di un secolo.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Abramhovic ai colloqui richiesta dell'Ucraina


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


>



probabile che nelle stanze adiacenti ci siano anche delle escort ,tanto..


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Abramhovic ai colloqui richiesta dell'Ucraina


Gli va a vendere il Chelsea?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tra l'altro Abramo è anche già arrivato in Bielorussia 

Non sarà Bidet,Draghi,Erdogan,il premier Indiano o Bolsonaro a risolvere la crisi,ma il grande Roman Abramovich


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo? putin siede sul trono da ben 22 anni, in questo lasso di tempo in america hai avuto clinton, bush figlio, obama , un all of famer della wwe come trump, sleepy joe, in democrazia se uno non ti sta bene la prossima volta voti ad un altro, in democrazia gente senza arte ne parte come di maio, razzi, salvini o la meloni che se non fosse per la politica starebbero a schiacciare i ricci di mare col deretano possono stare in parlamento, in dittatura no, se sei contro finisci in prigione o peggio ancora eliminato fisicamente. in Democrazia pure tu se le cose non ti stanno bene puoi candidarti e convincere gli elettori che la tua soluzione nella gestione della cosa pubblica sia migliore degli altri, da putin sta roba non la puoi fare.


caro, prova a fondare un partito politico , poi ne riparliamo se siamo in democrazia. forse solo di facciata...
quante cose non sapete.
sul fatto che putin sia dittatore non ci sono dubbi.


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ma cosa stai dicendo? putin siede sul trono da ben 22 anni, in questo lasso di tempo in america hai avuto clinton, bush figlio, obama , un all of famer della wwe come trump, sleepy joe, in democrazia se uno non ti sta bene la prossima volta voti ad un altro


Lo sai che Putin è stato eletto dal popolo, vero?
E tanto per la cronaca, Putin non ha mandati continui, si alterna con Medvedev per evitare di non essere non più candidabile.



Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> , in democrazia gente senza arte ne parte come di maio, razzi, salvini o la meloni che se non fosse per la politica starebbero a schiacciare i ricci di mare col deretano possono stare in parlamento, in dittatura no, se sei contro finisci in prigione o peggio ancora eliminato fisicamente.


Veramente nelle dittature la gente che normalmente schiaccia i ricci col deretano è spesso nei posti di comando, in quanto gente sul libro paga del dittatore.
In una democrazia sana, no, perché la gente sceglierebbe i candidati che si siedono in Parlamento.
Non mi pare tu lo faccia, visto che le liste sono chiuse.



Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> in Democrazia pure tu se le cose non ti stanno bene puoi candidarti e convincere gli elettori che la tua soluzione nella gestione della cosa pubblica sia migliore degli altri,


Peccato che le cose non sono così, e lo sai benissimo, visto che in Italia il voto è sostanzialmente legato ad alcuni partiti, e per poter entrare in Parlamento devi fare lo scendiletto di altri, visto che non esiste il voto di preferenza, ma sono liste chiuse.



Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> da putin sta roba non la puoi fare.


Eppure mi pare che le elezioni le facciano anche lì.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Lo sai che Putin è stato eletto dal popolo, vero?
> E tanto per la cronaca, Putin non ha mandati continui, si alterna con Medvedev per evitare di non essere non più candidabile.


Non è vero perchè all'ultima elezione ha truccato i voti con il seggio elettronico...c'è tutto su Internet se sai cercare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> caro, prova a fondare un partito politico , poi ne riparliamo se siamo in democrazia. forse solo di facciata...
> quante cose non sapete.
> sul fatto che putin sia dittatore non ci sono dubbi.


in democrazia almeno puoi provare a fondare un partito, in dittatura se ci provi nel migliore dei casi finisci dietro le sbarre. Cmq ripeto liberi di andare a vivere in una delle tante dittature presenti sulla faccia della terra, io preferisco la democrazia


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non è vero perchè all'ultima elezione ha truccato i voti con il seggio elettronico...c'è tutto su Internet se sai cercare


Ma come, Internet non era il posto in cui i novax e i complottisti si laureavano perché erano fondamentalmente ignoranti?
Adesso diventa la Bibbia?


----------



## Pungiglione (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Vedi, è proprio questo il punto.
> Se uno ha la peste, non vuol dire che chi non ce l'abbia sia necessariamente sano.
> Si può essere in un regime autoritario anche senza obbligare a non avere cartelli in mano. Specie in regimi plutocratici come il nostro, dove le indicazioni di governo sono decise a tavolino in tavoli a cui non abbiamo accesso nemmeno tramite la sola informazione.
> 
> Se pensi che autoritarismo debba necessariamente essere parate militari e urlo "saluto al Duce!" allora mi sa che siete rimasti indietro di un secolo.


Hai una vaga idea di cosa significa regime autoritario? 
Il fatto che in Italia la classe politica faccia ridere non c'entra nulla con uno stato autoritario, poi che ci siano state decisioni poco liberali siamo d'accordo, ma da qui a dire che è uguale a non poter esporre un cartellone o criticare il governo stiamo a posto.


----------



## evangel33 (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Che non si ritroverà i missili piantati davanti al cancello di casa.
> 
> A te va bene se militari, anche senza sparare un colpo, si mettono sotto casa tua? E c'hanno un fucile puntato verso il tuo davanzale, eh.



E adesso che ha attaccato l'Ucraina cosa si ritroverà? I fiorellini?
Non ha fatto altro che rinsaldare la NATO e farsi vedere come uno spietato dittatore dal resto del mondo. 
Un successone.


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> in democrazia almeno puoi provare di fondare un partito, in dittatura se ci provi nel migliore dei casi finisci dietro le sbarre. Cmq ripeto liberi di andare a vivere in una delle tante dittature presenti sulla faccia della terra, io preferisco la democrazia


Dai basta scemenze.
In Russia puoi fondare un partito, come lo puoi fondare in Italia.

Che poi Putin sia un dittatore, nessuno lo mette in dubbio. In Russia c'è una democrazia di facciata.
Ma lo stesso ormai avviene in occidente. Solo che anziché avere l'autoritarismo stile '900, hai un sistema plutocratico alle spalle.
Ma in entrambi i casi nessun popolo ha il potere di fare qualcosa.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non è vero perchè all'ultima elezione ha truccato i voti con il seggio elettronico...c'è tutto su Internet se sai cercare


Anche in Cina vanno a votare...
Sono elezioni farsa, ma davvero qualcuno crede che in quei paesi esista la democrazia? In Russia se un giornalista scrive qualcosa di scomodo finisce in gattabuia..
4500 arresti per manifestazioni contro la guerra eh.. Che libertà di espressione!


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Hai una vaga idea di cosa significa regime autoritario?
> Il fatto che in Italia la classe politica faccia ridere non c'entra nulla con uno stato autoritario, poi che ci siano state decisioni poco liberali siamo d'accordo, ma da qui a dire che è uguale a non poter esporre un cartellone o criticare il governo stiamo a posto.


Il fatto stesso che pensi che la classe politica italiana faccia ridere in sé per sé, vuol dire non aver capito che quella gente è messa lì per fare gli interessi di altri.
Proprio come Putin fa gli interessi degli oligarchi russi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Dai basta scemenze.
> In Russia puoi fondare un partito, come lo puoi fondare in Italia.
> 
> Che poi Putin sia un dittatore, nessuno lo mette in dubbio. In Russia c'è una democrazia di facciata.
> ...


Ma cosa c'entra la democrazia se poi la gente vota coi piedi? Non abbiamo un governo eletto perché l'ultima volta il 30% degli italiani ha votato giggino il bibitaro


----------



## Sam (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra la democrazia se poi la gente vota coi piedi? Non abbiamo un governo eletto perché l'ultima volta il 30% degli italiani ha votato giggino il bibitaro


No, non hai una maggioranza, perché ti è impedito di averla, a causa di un legge elettorale studiata a tavolino per rendere inutile il tuo voto, e trasformarlo in mera apparenza.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Dai basta scemenze.
> In Russia puoi fondare un partito, come lo puoi fondare in Italia.
> 
> Che poi Putin sia un dittatore, nessuno lo mette in dubbio. In Russia c'è una democrazia di facciata.
> ...


tu stai sparando scemenze, facciamolo semplice tra dittatura o democrazia alla prova dei fatti storici cosa ritieni sia meglio? poi ripeto se preferisci la dittaura non c'è niente da vergognarsi, è una tua preferenza leggittima ma non condivisibile, ma i fatti quelli sono e quelli restano che ti piaccia o no, la democrazia si è dimostrata essere un sistema di organizzazione sociale migliore della dittatura a limitare gli aspetti negativi dell'animo umano


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> No, non hai una maggioranza, perché ti è impedito di averla, a causa di un legge elettorale studiata a tavolino per rendere inutile il tuo voto, e trasformarlo in mera apparenza.


Evitiamo inutili flame, e chiudiamo qua l'ot..
La legge elettorale non c'entra nulla, avessimo un bipolarismo avremmo zero problemi, purtroppo ci sono troppi partiti e fazioni, tutto quA


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Non possiamo vivere 24/24h sul topic per seguire le vostre bambinate.
Abbiamo le nostre cose e la nostra vita.
Ieri sono già stati bannati due utenti, decidete se seguirli o meno.

Si parla di guerra. State al tema della cronaca e dell'attualità.
Chi va offtopic ne pagherà le conseguenze. La nostra atomica è il ban a vita da questo forum.
Poi un altro forum come questo, auguri a trovarlo.*


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> E adesso che ha attaccato l'Ucraina cosa si ritroverà? I fiorellini?
> Non ha fatto altro che rinsaldare la NATO e farsi vedere come uno spietato dittatore dal resto del mondo.
> Un successone.



Benissimo, allora se protesti e vuoi farti le ragioni per i militari davanti a casa tua, aspettati di venire pure criticato dai vicini, guarda un po'.

E quindi non lo fai perché hai paura dei commenti dell'opinione pubblica.

Morale, i militari sotto casa tua possono avvicinarsi piano piano alla ringhiera, ma loro sono buoni perché non sparano un colpo.

Chiaramente, in questo caso la reazione è stata inconsulta. Lo devo specificare per la milionesima volta, altrimenti passo da pro-Putin.

Avranno deciso che accettano le ritorsioni in cambio dell'assenza di quei missili, che ti devo dire. Evidentemente gli danno più fastidio di un -90% del mercato economico ed azionario, e tutta l'antipatia generata.

Pensatela come volete.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Non possiamo vivere 24/24h sul topic per seguire le vostre bambinate.
> Abbiamo le nostre cose e la nostra vita.
> Ieri sono già stati bannati due utenti, decidete se seguirli o meno.
> 
> ...


Lo dico a Ursula e sleepy ioe che ci minacciate con l'atomica, poi vedrete


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anche in Cina vanno a votare...
> Sono elezioni farsa, ma davvero qualcuno crede che in quei paesi esista la democrazia? In Russia se un giornalista scrive qualcosa di scomodo finisce in gattabuia..
> 4500 arresti per manifestazioni contro la guerra eh.. Che libertà di espressione!


Togli pure "in quei paesi". Negli USA, che sono la patria della democrazia, le ultime elezioni sono state una sceneggiata degna di Totò e Peppino.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Togli pure "in quei paesi". Negli USA, che sono la patria della democrazia, le ultime elezioni sono state una sceneggiata degna di Totò e Peppino.


Ma dovete andarvene sempre appresso ai complotti di ogni tipo? E dai...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Non possiamo vivere 24/24h sul topic per seguire le vostre bambinate.
> Abbiamo le nostre cose e la nostra vita.
> Ieri sono già stati bannati due utenti, decidete se seguirli o meno.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

è un po che è iniziato il vertice...ormai saranno ubriachi fradici..


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

vero... non è ancora uscito niente...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Come riporta Mentana, l'agenzia Ria Novosti aveva già pronto per la pubblicazione un articolo sulla conquista avvenuta dell'Ucraina.
L'articolo era stato postato alle 8 di mattina di sabato, e poi rimosso.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Come riporta Mentana, l'agenzia Ria Novosti aveva già pronto per la pubblicazione un articolo sulla conquista avvenuta dell'Ucraina.
> L'articolo era stato postato alle 8 di mattina di sabato, e poi rimosso.*



Sono leggermente in ritardo..


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> immagina Gigino ai negoziati, chiederebbe pure dolce e ammazzacaffè



Visto che è un ex-bibitaro, lo fanno passare da tavolo in tavolo a prendere le ordinazioni e portare qualche bottiglia di roba da bere.


----------



## evangel33 (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Ci sarebbero dozzine di morti per il bombardamento russo a Kharkiv

Fonte: Reuters*



Lo riporto con il condizionale perchè c'è solo una fonte che lo dice. Ci sono però molti video del bombardamento


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Non filtra nulla dai collluqui? Nemmeno pessimismo o ottimismo?


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non filtra nulla dai collluqui? Nemmeno pessimismo o ottimismo?


Peppinismo*


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non filtra nulla dai collluqui? Nemmeno pessimismo o ottimismo?


Blindatissimi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Per avere notizie fresche dobbiamo aspettare che si svegli @Darren Marshall


Eccoci


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Dai basta scemenze.
> In Russia puoi fondare un partito, come lo puoi fondare in Italia.
> 
> Che poi Putin sia un dittatore, nessuno lo mette in dubbio. In Russia c'è una democrazia di facciata.
> ...


In Occidente non si avvelenano gli avversari politici. O meglio, lo fanno a Londra ma sono cose fra russi.
In Occidente non si uccide una giornalista fastidiosa il giorno del compleanno del ras.
In Italia un bibitaro diventa Ministro degli Esteri. Più ascensore sociale di questo.
Comunque la si pensi la frontiere sono aperte, se si vuole andare in Russia, Corea Del Nord, Cuba. Non vi trattiene nessuno.
Io però ho parenti ferventi sinistroidi che dei viaggi a Cuba o la mia mamma nel URSS anni 80 dicono "lassa pè".


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eccoci


Buongiorno carissimo, stavo pensandoti proprio ora facendo il conto col tuo fuso orario e pensando che a breve saresti arrivato


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Borrell sul nucleare in Bieloruussia : la Russia può mettere armi nucleare in Bielorussia. E' un passaggio pericoloso e chiedo al popolo di protestare

Chissà,magari inizierà a capire anche la controparte....


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non filtra nulla dai collluqui? Nemmeno pessimismo o ottimismo?



Non so se filtri ottimismo o pessimismo, ma sicuramente è cauto


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Vedi, è proprio questo il punto.
> Se uno ha la peste, non vuol dire che chi non ce l'abbia sia necessariamente sano.
> Si può essere in un regime autoritario anche senza obbligare a non avere cartelli in mano. Specie in regimi plutocratici come il nostro, dove le indicazioni di governo sono decise a tavolino in tavoli a cui non abbiamo accesso nemmeno tramite la sola informazione.
> 
> Se pensi che autoritarismo debba necessariamente essere parate militari e urlo "saluto al Duce!" allora mi sa che siete rimasti indietro di un secolo.


se pensi che la nostra democrazia non sia differente dall'autocrazia putinista ti pago volentieri il biglietto di sola andata per la Russia, così potrai andare ad esercitare il tuo fervido acumen da politologo del circolo di tressette in un regime in cui sicuramente la tua apertura mentale e autonomia di giudizio troverà uguale se non maggior tutela e considerazione.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è un po che è iniziato il vertice...ormai saranno ubriachi fradici..


ahahahahaha

Questa è l' unica cosa certa


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non filtra nulla dai collluqui? Nemmeno pessimismo o ottimismo?


Magari si slitta!


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

c'è un bell'articolo su Repubblica dove spiega come fondamentalmente Putin sia stato lasciato solo da tutti e abbia sbagliato clamorosamente i calcoli

Abbandonato e tradito dagli alleati piu vicini: l'Organizzazione del Trattato di Sicurezza Collettiva e la Shangai Cooperation Organization 

Stati che lui aveva aiutato come il Kazakistan a gennaio 2022 inviando truppe per sedare una rivolta contro il governo gli hanno voltato le spalle

Anche l'Armenia si è voluta tenere alla larga

la Cina ha rifiutato di votare insieme alla Russia in Consiglio di Sicurezza

la Cina che pare contrariata dall'unione che sembra uscirne rafforzata tra Europa e Usa dopo questa guerra e soprattutto teme effetti secondari sulla propria economia dopo le durissime sanzioni ai russi

Completamente isolata all'ONU dove solo Iran e Siria l'hanno sostenuta


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2022)

Per quel poco che vale (e so che è pochissimo) sono contento che ci sia anche Roman Abramovich a questo incontro. Conosco delle persone che ci hanno avuto a che fare per lavoro. Roba che loro lavoravano in una Spa di lusso che Abramovich aveva affittato per intero per 7 giorni. Mi hanno detto che è una persona molto educata e alla mano. In più ogni giorno dava 100€ di mancia a tutti quanti, in 7 giorni si sono beccato 700€ di mancia a testa.

Non fate i soliti discorsi affermando che i suoi soldi sono sporchi di sangue o che 100€ per lui sono 1 centesimo per noi. Son tutte cose ovvie (quella dei soldi sporchi di sangue non la so) ma è altrettanto ovvio che non era tenuto a farlo e che ci sono persone ricche che non regalano manco 1€ per sbaglio.

Speriamo bene... Perché lui l'occidente lo conosce bene.


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2022)

l'ordine dato ieri sulla deterrenza nuclerare sarebbe passato al livello successivo che sarebbe di allerta massima elevata.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non so se filtri ottimismo o pessimismo, ma sicuramente è cauto


per me è pronto il tesoretto


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'ordine dato ieri sulla deterrenza nuclerare sarebbe passato al livello successivo che sarebbe di allerta massima elevata.


In poche parole non viene considerata l'ipotesi di una sconfitta in Ucraina da parte russa.


----------



## sunburn (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> è un po che è iniziato il vertice...ormai saranno ubriachi fradici..


“Nasdrovie tovarish, nasdrovie tovarish” Risate sguaiate.
“Cosa essere questo pulsantone”. “Pruova schiacciare”.
PAM.
Risate sguaiate.
“Tovarish fatto grande min…” BOOOOM.


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per me è pronto il tesoretto


Dalla vendita del Cremlino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

A quanto pare il tagliagole ceceno ha criticato il piano di guerra russo,definendolo troppo lento e macchinoso.
Ha chiesto alla Russia di avere mano libera per lui e i suoi uomini


----------



## __king george__ (28 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> l'ordine dato ieri sulla deterrenza nuclerare sarebbe passato al livello successivo che sarebbe di allerta massima elevata.


se è vero sta sparando le ultime cartucce per impaurire gli avversari


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Kharkiv sotto pesante bombardamento dalle forze russe, nonostante il negoziato in corso non vi è nessuna tregua sul fronte.*


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> se pensi che la nostra democrazia non sia differente dall'autocrazia putinista ti pago volentieri il biglietto di sola andata per la Russia, così potrai andare ad esercitare il tuo fervido acumen da politologo del circolo di tressette in un regime in cui sicuramente la tua apertura mentale e autonomia di giudizio troverà uguale se non maggior tutela e considerazione.



No, la nostra è semplicemente una democrazia dove il mainstream di sistema attacca una dittatura facendo propaganda, perché fa indirettamente comodo e si ingannano le menti, latrando di buonismo e solidarietà per gli indifesi, poi a microfoni spenti si sghignazza reputando le donne ucraine delle baldracche.

Il tutto esercitato da ambienti tranquillamente schierati e foraggiati dal potere, e la tua bella figura di fronte agli itagliani che ti votano l'hai fatta.

Da noi sono semplicemente più viscidi e più furbi.

E dove c'è un furbo, c'è uno stupido. Presenti esclusi, ovviamente.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Kharkiv sotto pesante bombardamento dalle forze russe, nonostante il negoziato in corso non vi è nessuna tregua sul fronte.*


*Reuters: molte vittime civili nei bombardamenti russi nei quartieri residenziali di Kharkiv*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Il prezzo dei CDS (Credit Default Swap) per proteggersi dal rischio di fallimento del debito russo è schizzato nella mattina di oggi e implica ad ora il 56% di probabailità di default. 

Il Rubblo perde il 20% rispetto ad Euro e Dollaro. 

Le borse russe dopo aver ceduto oltre il 30% negli scorsi giorni, non riescono ad aprire. Sia i mercati obbligazioni che azionari sono in totale tilt. Proibite le vendite di tutti gli strumenti finanziari al di fuori della Russia. 

La Banca centrale Russa ha portato i tassi di interesse dal 9,5% al 20%, per evitare la fuga totale dei depositi. Bancomat presi d'assalto in Russia. 

Le attività in UE di Sberbank sono state dichiarate insolventi da parte della BCE dopo il quasi azzeramento dei depositi in poche ore. 



Fonte: Bloomberg *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Il Pentagono propone alla Russia di restare in contatto con un telefono rosso apposito per la crisi in Ucraina.
Un modo per evitare "sconfinamenti" ed evitare l'irreparabile.
"Abbiamo detto ai russi che riteniamo necessario un canale a livello operativo in modo da evitare errori di calcolo."

La Russia per ora non ha risposto.*


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, la nostra è semplicemente una democrazia dove il mainstream di sistema attacca una dittatura facendo propaganda, perché fa indirettamente comodo e si ingannano le menti, latrando di buonismo e solidarietà per gli indifesi, poi a microfoni spenti si sghignazza reputando le donne ucraine delle baldracche.
> 
> Il tutto esercitato da ambienti tranquillamente schierati e foraggiati dal potere, e la tua bella figura di fronte agli itagliani che ti votano l'hai fatta.
> 
> ...


chiaramente non è l'eldorado, ma sostenere che non vi sia differenza è talmente ridicolo che mi chiedo perché ne stiamo pure discutendo


----------



## Davidoff (28 Febbraio 2022)

I russi finora hanno cercato di limitare le vittime tra i civili, probabilmente per questo sono così in difficoltà, ma se iniziano i bombardamenti pesanti le cose cambieranno.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> il comico ha anche minacciato d'uscire dal patto di Varsavia, distruggiamo equlilbri e trattati storici a colpi di barzellette sulla pelle dei cittadini, la minaccia atomica in mano ad un comico...


pensa il loro comico sta sacrificando la sua vita per la sua nazione il nostro per parare il culo ai figli stupratori e drogati ha svenduto la nostra


----------



## diavolo (28 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> se è vero sta sparando le ultime cartucce per impaurire gli avversari


Se non fosse che queste ultime cartucce potrebbero sterminare la razza umana.


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> per me è pronto il tesoretto


E attenzione a mister X (si fa per sdrammatizzare eh)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Portavoce Cremlino: "Abbiamo attivato la deterrenza nucleare per colpa della Gran Bretagna.
La colpa è della ministra degli esteri Liz Truss, che ha assicurato sostegno alla partecipazione di volontari britannici in Ucraina."*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Il prezzo dei CDS (Credit Default Swap) per proteggersi dal rischio di fallimento del debito russo è schizzato nella mattina di oggi e implica ad ora il 56% di probabailità di default.
> 
> Il Rubblo perde il 20% rispetto ad Euro e Dollaro.
> 
> ...


Se il mondo non finisce, anche vincendo in Ucraina la Russia si trovera a pezzi. Queste sanzioni la manderanno in crisi profondissima. Non capisco il piano di Putin, non c'e alcuna via d'uscita buona per la Russia. Si é messa contro praticamente tutto il mondo industriale con qualche eccezione. Un suicidio economico dal quale non recuperi velocemente.
Il danno per la Russia sara ben piu grave di una entrata nella NATO da parte del Ucraina. Quello era un pericolo astratto, piu che altro qualcosa del quale la gente se ne fotte. Le conseguenze di questa scelta di Putin le sentiranno tutti.



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Il Pentagono propone alla Russia di restare in contatto con un telefono rosso apposito per la crisi in Ucraina.
> Un modo per evitare "sconfinamenti" ed evitare l'irreparabile.
> "Abbiamo detto ai russi che riteniamo necessario un canale a livello operativo in modo da evitare errori di calcolo."
> 
> La Russia per ora non ha risposto.*



Idea molto sensata. Spero che in Russia ci sia ancora gente con un minimo di cervello che provera di evitare un disastro


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A quanto pare il tagliagole ceceno ha criticato il piano di guerra russo,definendolo troppo lento e macchinoso.
> Ha chiesto alla Russia di avere mano libera per lui e i suoi uomini


Questo è un folle, sicuramente risolve la questione in mezza giornata, però poi torniamo indietro di 1000 anni nella storia


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Portavoce Cremlino: "Abbiamo attivato la deterrenza nucleare per colpa della Gran Bretagna.
> La colpa è della ministra degli esteri Liz Truss, che ha assicurato sostegno alla partecipazione di volontari britannici in Ucraina."*


Se è per questo la Danimarca ha assicurato i volontari prima della Gran Bretagna.


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> pensa il loro comico sta sacrificando la sua vita per la sua nazione il nostro per parare il culo ai figli stupratori e drogati ha svenduto la nostra



Grillo a me ha fatto sempre schifo.. si Zelenkiy l'ho rivalutato, ha le palle non è scappato ma questo non vuol dire che poteva evitare il conflitto risparmiando tutte le morti fra civili e militari..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Portavoce Cremlino: "Abbiamo attivato la deterrenza nucleare per colpa della Gran Bretagna.
> La colpa è della ministra degli esteri Liz Truss, che ha assicurato sostegno alla partecipazione di volontari britannici in Ucraina."*


Ragionamento che non fa una piega. Un po come se in salotto trovo una zanzara e decido di combatterla con un molotov.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Io non avrei nemmeno voglia di respirare


potevano invitare biden almeno faceva 4 scorregge e stemperava la tensione


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se è per questo la Danimarca ha assicurato i volontari prima della Gran Bretagna.


Si ma sono finiti ti tempi di Ragnar


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se il mondo non finisce, anche vincendon in Ucraina la Russia si trovera a pezzi. Queste sanzioni la manderanno in crisi profondissima. Non capisco il piano di Putin, non c'e alcuna via d'uscita buona per la Russia. Si é messa contro praticamente tutto il mondo industriale con qualche eccezione. Un suicidio economica dal quale non recuperi velocemente.
> Il danno per la Russia sara ben piu grava di una entrata nella NATO da parte del Ucraina. Quello era un pericolo astratto, piu che altro qualcosa del quale la gente se ne fotte. Le conseguenze di questa scelta di Putin la sentiranno tutti.
> 
> 
> ...



Le sanzioni spingeranno ancor di più la Russia verso la Cina invece che verso l'Europa.. ci siamo giocato un super partner commerciale, se alla fine vince la Russia ci giocheremo anche l'Ucraina.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ragionamento che non fa una piega. Un po come se in salotto trovo una zanzara e decido di combatterla con un molotov.


Il mio medico se avevo mal di testa, quando gli dicevo che prendevo l' Aulin invece di un semplice Moment mi diceva che era come sparare ad una zanzara con un bazooka


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> I russi finora hanno cercato di limitare le vittime tra i civili, probabilmente per questo sono così in difficoltà, ma se iniziano i bombardamenti pesanti le cose cambieranno.


Se hanno tutto il mondo contro è possibilissimo non trovate?
_"à la guerre comme à la guerre"_


----------



## sunburn (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Il prezzo dei CDS (Credit Default Swap) per proteggersi dal rischio di fallimento del debito russo è schizzato nella mattina di oggi e implica ad ora il 56% di probabailità di default.
> 
> Il Rubblo perde il 20% rispetto ad Euro e Dollaro.
> 
> ...


Sono parecchio a digiuno di nozioni sulle dinamiche dei mercati finanziari, ma ho una curiosità. La Cina potrebbe/avrebbe potuto intervenire massicciamente sui mercati finanziari per limitare i danni alla Russia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Febbraio 2022)

Oligarca Deripaska: “E’ ora di mettere fine al capitalismo di Stato russo”​


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oligarca Deripaska: “E’ ora di mettere fine al capitalismo di Stato russo”​


Lui è noto sia contro la guerra


----------



## UDG (28 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque ha sbagliato la Nato a volersi estendere fino ai confini Russi facendo incavolare Putin


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Oligarca Deripaska: “E’ ora di mettere fine al capitalismo di Stato russo”​


Domani mattina lo ritrovano dentro un cassonetto


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (28 Febbraio 2022)

Putin è sempre più solo. Abbiate fede. Non mi stupirebbe venisse ucciso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sono parecchio a digiuno di nozioni sulle dinamiche dei mercati finanziari, ma ho una curiosità. La Cina potrebbe/avrebbe potuto intervenire massicciamente sui mercati finanziari per limitare i danni alla Russia?



La Cina ha un mercato finziario prettamente locale. I grandi "flussi" sono governati dagli Stati Uniti d'America e dalle piazze di Londra, Parigi, Francoforte, Parigi, Milano, Singapore, Tokio e Hong Kong.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Putin è sempre più solo. Abbiate fede. Non mi stupirebbe venisse ucciso.


Il problema non è questo, ma se sgancia l'atomica o meno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Comunque ha sbagliato la Nato a volersi estendere fino ai confini Russi facendo incavolare Putin


O ha sbagliato la Russia a spingere gli stati dell'Est verso la NATO, avranno avuto paura di fare la fine dei paesi allineati a Mosca, vedi Bielorussia, Kazakhstan, Kirghizistan e Tagikistan. Tutte nazioni semi dittatoriali con la ricchezza concentrata in poche persone e la gente comune che va a raccogliere il cibo nei bidoni della spazzatura dei ricchi. Se le prospettive erano queste, hanno fatto benissimo a rivolgersi all'occidente.


----------



## sunburn (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> La Cina ha un mercato finziario prettamente locale. I grandi "flussi" sono governati dagli Stati Uniti d'America e dalle piazze di Londra, Parigi, Francoforte, Parigi, Milano, Singapore, Tokio e Hong Kong.


Ok, grazie.
Anche se avrei preferito un sì.


----------



## smallball (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il problema non è questo, ma se sgancia l'atomica o meno.


Hai ragione è quello io nodo cruciale


----------



## UDG (28 Febbraio 2022)

Non vorrei che sia stato Bidet a fare il lavaggio del cervello al presidente Ucraino, per farlo entrare nella Nato con chissà quali promesse solo per far estendere la Nato fino ai confini Russi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

*BREAKING: 

GLI USA PROIBISCONO A OGNI PERSONA E AZIENDA STATUNITENSE BUSINESS CON LA RUSSIA, LA BANCA CENTRALE RUSSA, I FONDI SOVRANI E PENSIONISTICI. 

Fonte: Bloomberg *


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non vorrei che sia stato Bidet a fare il lavaggio del cervello al presidente Ucraino, per farlo entrare nella Nato con chissà quali promesse solo per far estendere la Nato fino ai confini Russi



Questo era risaputo.
Bidet gioca con la pelle degli europei.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non vorrei che sia stato Bidet a fare il lavaggio del cervello al presidente Ucraino, per farlo entrare nella Nato con chissà quali promesse solo per far estendere la Nato fino ai confini Russi


Altamente altamente probabile


----------



## cris (28 Febbraio 2022)

L unica cosa che filtra e che mentre ci sono i colluqui stan bombardando ammazzando civili


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *BREAKING:
> 
> GLI USA PROIBISCONO A OGNI PERSONA E AZIENDA STATUNITENSE BUSINESS CON LA RUSSIA, LA BANCA CENTRALE RUSSA, I FONDI SOVRANI E PENSIONISTICI.
> 
> Fonte: Bloomberg *


Adesso si comincia a fare sul serio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Adesso si comincia a fare sul serio



la Russia è già morta senza sparare un colpo


----------



## UDG (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> La Cina ha un mercato finziario prettamente locale. I grandi "flussi" sono governati dagli Stati Uniti d'America e dalle piazze di Londra, Parigi, Francoforte, Parigi, Milano, Singapore, Tokio e Hong Kong.


Hai messo Hong Kong perché è una regione indipendente dalla Cina?


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Comunque ha sbagliato la Nato a volersi estendere fino ai confini Russi facendo incavolare Putin



Al netto di ingerenze di qualsiasi tipo - non è che la Nato si estende - sono i paesi ai confini russi che chiedono di aderire

Poi certo, glielo si poteva vietare, ma perchè, se è quello che volevano? Non sarebbe stato altrettanto giusto.

Ad ogni modo, per me l' Ucraina non avrebbe mai avuto i requisiti.

Una delle regole è proprio quella di non avere conflitti interni


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la Russia è già morta senza sparare un colpo


Diventerà provincia cinese tipo Tibet


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Diventerà provincia cinese tipo Tibet



Se volessero, sarebbero più ricchi di tutti.

Pazzesco. Cosa fa alle volta la fissa mentale.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> O ha sbagliato la Russia a spingere gli stati dell'Est verso la NATO, avranno avuto paura di fare la fine dei paesi allineati a Mosca, vedi Bielorussia, Kazakhstan, Kirghizistan e Tagikistan. Tutte nazioni semi dittatoriali con la ricchezza concentrata in poche persone e la gente comune che va a raccogliere il cibo nei bidoni della spazzatura dei ricchi. Se le prospettive erano queste, hanno fatto benissimo a rivolgersi all'occidente.


Invece da noi che trovano? False proposte di democrazie e sfruttamento?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Non vorrei che sia stato Bidet a fare il lavaggio del cervello al presidente Ucraino, per farlo entrare nella Nato con chissà quali promesse solo per far estendere la Nato fino ai confini Russi


La NATO è già ai confini russi, l'Estonia paese NATO è a pochi chilometri da San Pietroburgo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Hai messo Hong Kong perché è una regione indipendente dalla Cina?


tecnicamente lo è ancora.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Invece da noi che trovano? False proposte di democrazie e sfruttamento?


Quindi meglio finire come Bielorussia e Tagikistan? Ok.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La NATO è già ai confini russi, l'Estonia paese NATO è a pochi chilometri da San Pietroburgo.


Ma anche la Norvegia ha una parte confinante con la Russia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ok, grazie.
> Anche se avrei preferito un sì.



se vogliono potrebbero intervenire con linee di credito di emergenza. Non so quanta voglia abbiano, la Cina negli ultimi due giorni sta avendo sempre più una posizione Neutrale sulla faccenda.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Al netto di ingerenze di qualsiasi tipo - non è che la Nato si estende - sono i paesi ai confini russi che chiedono di aderire
> 
> Poi certo, glielo si poteva vietare, ma perchè, se è quello che volevano? Non sarebbe stato altrettanto giusto.
> 
> ...


Esatto. L’ucraina dovevano lasciarla stare c’è poco da fare. L’ucraina non ha requisiti per fare nulla. La cosa migliore era renderla neutrale


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2022)

Assurdo. Il tema negoziale rischia di diventare come salvare la faccia a Putin / Russia


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi meglio finire come Bielorussia e Tagikistan? Ok.


Sto dicendo che non miglioreranno tanto in Ue lo sai vero? Quello che vogliono gli ucraini è soprattutto venire a svernare in tutta Europa senza problemi…


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sul tema di "libertà" vi chiedo: ma secondo voi se cade Putin non è probabile che venga messo un fantoccio USA-UE? Io lo reputo probabilissimo. E nel breve tempo, considerando la popolazione e la loro tradizione, questi si ribelleranno e torneranno a mettere leader uno tipo Putin.


----------



## UDG (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma anche la Norvegia ha una parte confinante con la Russia


Anche a Lettonia infatti


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma anche la Norvegia ha una parte confinante con la Russia


Ma non è l’ucraina raga. Sono cose diversi davvero non ve ne rendete conto?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sto dicendo che non miglioreranno tanto in Ue lo sai vero? Quello che vogliono gli ucraini è *soprattutto venire a svernare in tutta Europa* senza problemi…



Più precisamente in Italia,così elargiamo il reddito di nullafacenza anche a loro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sto dicendo che non miglioreranno tanto in Ue lo sai vero? Quello che vogliono gli ucraini è soprattutto venire a svernare in tutta Europa senza problemi…


Io sto parlando dal punto di vista ucraino, poi se sia meglio o no avere l'ucraina nell'UE è un altro discorso. 
Qui stiamo parlando del perché molti paesi dell'est (se non quasi tutti) vogliono andare verso occidente. 
È assolutamente innegabile che stare con l'occidente più che con Mosca porti benefici maggiori, affermare il contrario è malafede.

Poi ripeto, probabilmente per l'UE è un male in realtà, ma qui si parla del perché cercano rifugio ad occidente.


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ancora nulla?? :O


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

*A Piacenza e Trieste arrivano i primi profughi ucraini.*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *A Piacenza e Trieste arrivano i primi profughi ucraini.*


"Porte spalancate" (cit). 

Speriamo che siano veramente profughi, sapendo come vanno le cose nel nostro paese.


----------



## Davidoff (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sul tema di "libertà" vi chiedo: ma secondo voi se cade Putin non è probabile che venga messo un fantoccio USA-UE? Io lo reputo probabilissimo. E nel breve tempo, considerando la popolazione e la loro tradizione, questi si ribelleranno e torneranno a mettere leader uno tipo Putin.


Purtroppo il rischio ci sarà sempre, i russi hanno quella mentalità lì e non la cambi in pochi anni. Forse tra qualche decennio, quando finiranno al potere i teenager attuali rinco****niti dai social, saranno più vicini alla nostra, fino ad allora speriamo che non vada su gente dal grilletto facile.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Più precisamente in Italia,così elargiamo il reddito di nullafacenza anche a loro.


Sono terrorizzato da questa cosa..


----------



## sunburn (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io sto parlando dal punto di vista ucraino, poi se sia meglio o no avere l'ucraina nell'UE è un altro discorso.
> Qui stiamo parlando del perché molti paesi dell'est (se non quasi tutti) vogliono andare verso occidente.
> È assolutamente innegabile che stare con l'occidente più che con Mosca porti benefici maggiori, affermare il contrario è malafede.
> 
> Poi ripeto, probabilmente per l'UE è un male in realtà, ma qui si parla del perché cercano rifugio ad occidente.


Io non ho una posizione su questo punto perché non ne so abbastanza. L’unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che vorrei che gli ucraini ricevessero una corretta informazione sui pro e i contro per poter valutare liberamente. 
Io non condivido la retorica secondo la quale tutti i problemi italiani dipendono dall’UE e dall’euro però, ad esempio, penso che gli ucraini dovrebbero essere informati che al primo bisogno di aiuto economico da parte dell’UE verrà imposta loro la svendita di alcuni/tutti i loro asset strategici(cosa già successa altrove). 
Una volta date tutte le informazioni, lascerei decidere a loro.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io sto parlando dal punto di vista ucraino, poi se sia meglio o no avere l'ucraina nell'UE è un altro discorso.
> Qui stiamo parlando del perché molti paesi dell'est (se non quasi tutti) vogliono andare verso occidente.
> È assolutamente innegabile che stare con l'occidente più che con Mosca porti benefici maggiori, affermare il contrario è malafede.
> 
> Poi ripeto, probabilmente per l'UE è un male in realtà, ma qui si parla del perché cercano rifugio ad occidente.


Attenzione ad usare termini come malafede però.
Loro vogliono l’Occidente perché tutto gli sarebbe concesso. Da zero a cento..
Facile capire perché cercano rifugio in Occidente…
Poi l’ucraina è così filo occidentale da pochi anni chissà perché..


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sto dicendo che non miglioreranno tanto in Ue lo sai vero? Quello che vogliono gli ucraini è soprattutto venire a svernare in tutta Europa senza problemi…



Non miglioreranno per la popolazione (e togli quella frase sugli ucraini che vogliono svernare, ti azzera la credibilità, dai..), per multinazionali e governativi avere il completo controllo di una nazione povera distrutta ricca di risorse fondamentali è una pacchia incredibile ed irripetibile, il Kuwait paragonato è nulla. 

Un po' come per Taiwan, la Cina non ha paura della marina di Taiwan, ma del rischio di portare tutti quei bei microchip in totale mano Usa.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> "Porte spalancate" (cit).
> 
> Speriamo che siano veramente profughi, sapendo come vanno le cose nel nostro paese.


Ovvio che tanto non saranno profughi..ora verranno tutti..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

*sulla piazza Londinese Sberbank, la principale banca russa cede il 78%, Lukoil il 70%, Gazprom il 65%, Rosneft il 50%. 

Le borse russe continuano a non fare prezzo. 

Secondo Bloomberg c'è rischio di quasi azzeramento della capitalizzazione della Borsa russa all'apertura dei mercati. 

Fonte: Bloomberg*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ovvio che tanto non saranno profughi..ora verranno tutti..


Considerando che l'Ucraina non è abitata da tutti santi, ci sono anche lì i criminali.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Attenzione ad usare termini come malafede però.
> Loro vogliono l’Occidente perché tutto gli sarebbe concesso. Da zero a cento..
> Facile capire perché cercano rifugio in Occidente…
> Poi l’ucraina è così filo occidentale da pochi anni chissà perché..


Malafede nel senso che è chiaro che L'Ucraina gioverebbe più stare con l'occidente, occasione ghiotta, dire il contrario è malafede perché si sa bene che è così e uno dice il contrario solo per partito preso.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> "Porte spalancate" (cit).
> 
> Speriamo che siano veramente profughi, sapendo come vanno le cose nel nostro paese.


Quindi? Lì almeno c’è una guerra vera. Mi duole riscontrare che, nella cerchia delle mie conoscenze, ma quelli più contrari all’accogliere profughi poi sono i primi a dirmi che se scoppia una guerra fuggirebbero il più lontano possibile


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *sulla piazza Londinese Sberbank, la principale banca russa cede il 78%, Lukoil il 70%, Gazprom il 65%, Rosneft il 50%.
> 
> Le borse russe continuano a non fare prezzo.
> 
> ...



e adesso chi li sente gli Oligarchi?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io non ho una posizione su questo punto perché non ne so abbastanza. L’unica cosa che mi sento di dire è che vorrei che gli ucraini ricevessero una corretta informazione sui pro e i contro per poter valutare liberamente.
> Io non condivido la retorica secondo la quale tutti i problemi italiani dipendono dall’UE e dall’euro però, ad esempio, penso che gli ucraini dovrebbero essere informati che al primo bisogno di aiuto economico da parte dell’UE verrà imposta loro la svendita di alcuni/tutti i loro asset strategici(cosa già successa altrove).
> Una volta date tutte le informazioni, lascerei decidere a loro.


Esatto. Ma tanto agli ucraini che frega? Sempre in povertà stanno con la differenza che possono fare quello che vogliono in ue 
Mi spiace ma non è una priorità prendersi questi in ue che ha già i suoi grossi problemi


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *sulla piazza Londinese Sberbank, la principale banca russa cede il 78%, Lukoil il 70%, Gazprom il 65%, Rosneft il 50%.
> 
> Le borse russe continuano a non fare prezzo.
> 
> ...


All'apertura dei mercati, la russia sarà una nazione morta.
Questa guerra sta dimostrando un assunto importantissimo per ora solo teorizzato: anche una (supposta, la russia non lo è) superpotenza può poco e nulla contro un'offensiva economica devastante.
Per quanto possa valere il mio parere, il regime putinista ha i mesi contati.
Non mi stupirei affatto di sue dimissioni nel prossimo futuro, modello eltsin nel 1999


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ok, grazie.
> Anche se avrei preferito un sì.



Io invece penso proprio di si. La Cina fino ad un certo punto puo stare li a guardare come Russia e sopratutto USA/UE si fanno male a vicenda. Qualche piccolo supporto alla Russia per questo scopo lo potevano dare.

Ma la reazione veemente del occidente e l'effetto economico per la Russia é talmente alto che la Cina non puo o non vuole intromettersi in questa vicenda. Perche per sostenere le banche e l'economia Russa in questo momento la Cina dovrebbe rischiare una exposure non da sottovalutare e questo a loro non conviene, il rischio economico é troppo alto.

Guardano sopratutto i loro interessi e stanno gia lavorando insiema ad India per trovare un metodo oltre al SWIFT per poter lavorare con la RUssia perche hanno comunque affari del settore energetico (ed altri) da continuare e devono trovare modo come proseguire. Ecco, qui agirano le sanzioni ma lo fanno piu per i proprio interessi che per quelli della Russia.
Se l'occidente avrebbe intrapreso sanzioni meno pesanti, le solite half measures, allora la Cinese sarebbe piu disposta ad aiutare la Russia.
Almeno questa é la mia lettura.


----------



## evangel33 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Elvira Nabiullina, il capo della banca centrale russa, e Maxim Oreshkin, consigliere economico di Putin, alla riunione economica di emergenza con il leader russo.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Non miglioreranno per la popolazione (e togli quella frase sugli ucraini che vogliono svernare, ti azzera la credibilità, dai..), per multinazionali e governativi avere il completo controllo di una nazione povera distrutta ricca di risorse fondamentali è una pacchia incredibile ed irripetibile, il Kuwait paragonato è nulla.
> 
> Un po' come per Taiwan, la Cina non ha paura della marina di Taiwan, ma del rischio di portare tutti quei bei microchip in totale mano Usa.


Bella roba no? Siamo meglio degli altri oppressori? Questo lo capiscono in un Ucraina? Invece il termine SVERNARE è perfetto per loro. Io ne conosco un po’ e ci devo avere a che fare. Si creerà un loop come i romeni. Bella roba. Poi dici tu se sono credibile o no? Contieniti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Quindi? Lì almeno c’è una guerra vera. Mi duole riscontrare che, nella cerchia delle mie conoscenze, ma quelli più contrari all’accogliere profughi poi sono i primi a dirmi che se scoppia una guerra fuggirebbero il più lontano possibile


Esattamente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me date troppo retta alle notizie di parte.
Crollo finanziario di qua,borse chiuse di la,Putin assassinato di qua,paese morto di la ecc.ecc


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Quindi? Lì almeno c’è una guerra vera. Mi duole riscontrare che, nella cerchia delle mie conoscenze, ma quelli più contrari all’accogliere profughi poi sono i primi a dirmi che se scoppia una guerra fuggirebbero il più lontano possibile


Le guerre ci sono ovunque nel mondo, basta parlare di guerre vere solo perchè si fanno in occidente. Se leggi bene il mio post, non mi pare di aver detto che sono contro i profughi ma se c'è in Africa gente che approfitta di "fuggire" per seminare casini, non penso che manchi in Ucraina.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Considerando che l'Ucraina non è abitata da tutti santi, ci sono anche lì i criminali.


Santi? Ma per cortesia…
Ora li hanno fatti diventare santi..


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Malafede nel senso che è chiaro che L'Ucraina gioverebbe più stare con l'occidente, occasione ghiotta, dire il contrario è malafede perché si sa bene che è così e uno dice il contrario solo per partito preso.


Questo lo stai dicendo tu.
Posso dire che anche tu parli per partito preso eh


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Elvira Nabiullina, il capo della banca centrale russa, e Maxim Oreshkin, consigliere economico di Putin, alla riunione economica di emergenza con il leader russo.
> Vedi l'allegato 1879


'Come facciamo a spiegare a Putin che siamo nella melma?'


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Secondo me date troppo retta alle notizie di parte.
> Crollo finanziario di qua,borse chiuse di la,Putin assassinato di qua,paese morto di la ecc.ecc


Credo anche io che nonostante la botta sia forte, Putin abbia messo in preventivo le sanzioni. A breve arriveranno gli aiuti delle nazioni alleate a Mosca, Cina ed Emirati Arabi su tutti.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> All'apertura dei mercati, la russia sarà una nazione morta.
> Questa guerra sta dimostrando un assunto importantissimo per ora solo teorizzato: anche una (supposta, la russia non lo è) superpotenza può poco e nulla contro un'offensiva economica devastante.
> Per quanto possa valere il mio parere, il regime putinista ha i mesi contati.
> Non mi stupirei affatto di sue dimissioni nel prossimo futuro, modello eltsin nel 1999


Mmm conoscendolo non si dimetterà mai. Più facile lo facciano fuori anche materialmente


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Secondo me date troppo retta alle notizie di parte.
> Crollo finanziario di qua,borse chiuse di la,Putin assassinato di qua,paese morto di la ecc.ecc


Non serve nessuna fonte su questo, è un dato di fatto. Nella migliore ipotesi possibile, Putin ha distrutto la Russia e azzerato la sua economica.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le guerre ci sono ovunque nel mondo, basta parlare di guerre vere solo perchè si fanno in occidente. Se leggi bene il mio post, non mi pare di aver detto che sono contro i profughi ma se c'è in Africa gente che approfitta di "fuggire" per seminare casini, non penso che manchi in Ucraina.


Ineccepibile


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahah leggo ora che il TG1 ha considerato la copertina del TIME con Putin paragonato a Hitler, quando in realtà era fake. La MaggioLOni. LOL.


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Occhio perché è questo il tema che farà saltare il banco. Gli oligarchi appoggeranno Putler fino a quando non gli toccheranno i soldi e gli investimenti.


Lo "appoggiano" sennò li manda in galera ed espropria i loro beni come con la yukos oil.
Oltre alla caccia agli oligarchi le mosse occidentali fanno crollare il rublo e mandano con il sedere a terra j risparmiatori russi.... cioè i borghesi o aspiranti tali e quindi è l'ennesimo favore a un presidente nostalgico del comunismo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo lo stai dicendo tu.
> Posso dire che anche tu parli per partito preso eh


Allora prima dici che per gli ucraini sarebbe perfetto sfruttare i vantaggi dell'UE, emigrare ecc. Poi mi dici che non hanno vantaggi e potrei parlare per partito preso.
Ma il discorso è semplicissimo: Si vive meglio nella Bielorussia allineata a Mosca o in Polonia nazione UE e NATO?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Non serve nessuna fonte su questo, è un dato di fatto. Nella migliore ipotesi possibile, Putin ha distrutto la Russia e azzerato la sua economica.



Dicevano esattamente le stesse identiche parole dopo l'annessione della Crimea.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le guerre ci sono ovunque nel mondo, basta parlare di guerre vere solo perchè si fanno in occidente. Se leggi bene il mio post, non mi pare di aver detto che sono contro i profughi ma se c'è in Africa gente che approfitta di "fuggire" per seminare casini, non penso che manchi in Ucraina.


Eh amen, mi sembra comunque il minimo accoglierli. Discorso diverso per i profughi delle guerre di Nigeria e vicinanze


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:

La delegazione ucraina ha chiesto il ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, comprese quelle in Crimea e Come condizione fondamentale per andare avanti con le negoziazioni.*


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dicevano esattamente le stesse identiche parole dopo l'annessione della Crimea.


Situazione diversa però


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo anche io che nonostante la botta sia forte, Putin abbia messo in preventivo le sanzioni. A breve arriveranno gli aiuti delle nazioni alleate a Mosca, Cina ed Emirati Arabi su tutti.


Se la Cina si carica sulle spalle la Russia, non lo fa gratis. Diventa una succursale cinese e per Putin sarebbe impensabile. Quello che ha perso economicamente la Russia già oggi, è un peso difficilmente sopportabile anche dalla Cina comunque, al netto di quanto sopra.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Bella roba no? Siamo meglio degli altri oppressori? Questo lo capiscono in un Ucraina? Invece il termine SVERNARE è perfetto per loro. Io ne conosco un po’ e ci devo avere a che fare. Si creerà un loop come i romeni. Bella roba. Poi dici tu se sono credibile o no? Contieniti



Stai sostenendo che questa situazione è l'ideale per l'Ucraina perchè così possono venire a svernare in Italia, vedi un po' tu se è un ragionamento sensato. Immagino gli Ucraini ad inizio febbraio sfregarsi le mani perchè erano pronti ad avere il passaporto europeo, basta solo farsi bombardare.

Io non decido nulla, ti volevo invitare a riflettere sul tuo ragionamento. Nessun problema, buona vita.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> La delegazione ucraina ha chiesto il ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, comprese quelle in Crimea e Come condizione fondamentale per andare avanti con le negoziazioni.*


Non il modo migliore per iniziare


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> La delegazione ucraina ha chiesto il ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, comprese quelle in Crimea e Come condizione fondamentale per andare avanti con le negoziazioni.*



La risposta dei russi?


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> La delegazione ucraina ha chiesto il ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, comprese quelle in Crimea e Come condizione fondamentale per andare avanti con le negoziazioni.*


Raga o Putin accetta o spara robe nucleari a Kiev..le probabilità non ve le dico che è meglio


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora prima dici che per gli ucraini sarebbe perfetto sfruttare i vantaggi dell'UE, emigrare ecc. Poi mi dici che non hanno vantaggi e potrei parlare per partito preso.
> Ma il discorso è semplicissimo: Si vive meglio nella Bielorussia allineata a Mosca o in Polonia nazione UE e NATO?



Ma scusami la domanda, tu adesso dove sei locato?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Raga o Putin accetta o spara robe nucleari a Kiev..le probabilità non ve le dico che è meglio



Nessuna possibilità che accetti.


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dicevano esattamente le stesse identiche parole dopo l'annessione della Crimea.


Ma cosa stai dicendo??? Perdonami ma questo confronto è illogico, non sono minimamente paragonabili le sanzioni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La risposta dei russi?


Penso un gesto dell'ombrello condito da un tié. 
Seriamente penso che non accetteranno mai


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Raga o Putin accetta o spara robe nucleari a Kiev..le probabilità non ve le dico che è meglio



Eddai. Basta con la roba nucleare.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Eddai. Basta con la roba nucleare.


Tu dici che non sgancia? Beato te che sei ottimista


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La risposta dei russi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma scusami la domanda, tu adesso dove sei locato?


Stati Uniti, giusto in tempo per avere il bersaglio delle atomiche di Putin in testa. Ottimo tempismo lo so.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora prima dici che per gli ucraini sarebbe perfetto sfruttare i vantaggi dell'UE, emigrare ecc. Poi mi dici che non hanno vantaggi e potrei parlare per partito preso.
> Ma il discorso è semplicissimo: Si vive meglio nella Bielorussia allineata a Mosca o in Polonia nazione UE e NATO?


L’ho sempre detto, gli ucraini avrebbero il vantaggio di scappare ovunque ma la loro vita non migliorerebbe granché in ue è difficile da capire?
Verranno sfruttati e vessati e continueranno ad essere poveri. In più non è manco una nazione fondamentalmente democratica.
La nazione Ucraina non avrebbe vantaggi dall’ue


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

A proposito di armi nucleari, stamattina un giornalista a TG2 Italia ha detto che Putin ha attivato l'allarme per le armi di deterrenza, senza specificare che siano nucleari (tra cui rientrano appunto le armi di deterrenza) o meno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> La delegazione ucraina ha chiesto il ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, comprese quelle in Crimea e Come condizione fondamentale per andare avanti con le negoziazioni.*


.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Penso un gesto dell'ombrello condito da un tié.
> Seriamente penso che non accetteranno mai



A queste condizioni no. Ma sono trattative perciò si parte sempre chiedendo più di quanto si sa di poter ottenere.


----------



## ARKANA (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> La delegazione ucraina ha chiesto il ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, comprese quelle in Crimea e Come condizione fondamentale per andare avanti con le negoziazioni.*


Se così fosse mi sa che non andranno tanto lontane le negoziazioni xd


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Raga o Putin accetta o spara robe nucleari a Kiev..le probabilità non ve le dico che è meglio


Fino a ieri pensavo pure io, oggi però cercando di ragionarci su che senso avrebbe. Nel momento in cui lo fa gli altri fanno altrettanto su Mosca, in tutta risposta lui lo fa sulle capitali europee e chiudiamo tutto. É pazzo, questo é fuori dubbio, ma é così pazzo? Non penso


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dicevano esattamente le stesse identiche parole dopo l'annessione della Crimea.


Erano 2 situazioni diverse dai
Sta volta è andato troppo oltre e sta distruggendo tutto, si sta facendo terra bruciata intorno


----------



## evangel33 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> La delegazione ucraina ha chiesto il ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, comprese quelle in Crimea e Come condizione fondamentale per andare avanti con le negoziazioni.*



Beh da che mondo è mondo si inizia con posizioni piuttosto estreme per poi andare a limare


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> La delegazione ucraina ha chiesto il ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, comprese quelle in Crimea e Come condizione fondamentale per andare avanti con le negoziazioni.*


Niente questo zelensky è proprio babbeo


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’ho sempre detto, gli ucraini avrebbero il vantaggio di scappare ovunque ma la loro vita non migliorerebbe granché in ue è difficile da capire?
> Verranno sfruttati e vessati e continueranno ad essere poveri. In più non è manco una nazione fondamentalmente democratica.
> La nazione Ucraina non avrebbe vantaggi dall’ue


Quindi fossi tu a governare l'ucraina ti sposteresti verso la sfera d'influenza occidentale o quella russa? Non parlatemi di neutralità è praticamente impossibile per un paese come l'ucraina essere neutrali senza diventare un paese del terzo mondo.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

evangel33 ha scritto:


> Beh da che mondo è mondo si inizia con posizioni piuttosto estreme per poi andare a limare



Si chiamano trattative per questo.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Stai sostenendo che questa situazione è l'ideale per l'Ucraina perchè così possono venire a svernare in Italia, vedi un po' tu se è un ragionamento sensato. Immagino gli Ucraini ad inizio febbraio sfregarsi le mani perchè erano pronti ad avere il passaporto europeo, basta solo farsi bombardare.
> 
> Io non decido nulla, ti volevo invitare a riflettere sul tuo ragionamento. Nessun problema, buona vita.


Il mio ragionamento è semplice e lineare.
Io non ho detto che la guerra è la soluzione ideale per loro ma che tendono a noi per avere vantaggi che poi non avranno se non quello di poter scappare senza problemi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

Putin è riuscito in 4 giorni a: 
- unificare totalmente l'Ucraina, in parte un pò russofobica, con un approval rate per Zalenski oramai del 95% secondo divesi sondaggi 
- a rinforzare la NATO 
- a rinforzare l'UE 
- a far collassare la propria economia con i mercati finanziari russi in tilt totale 

Rimangono solo due opzioni ora: 
1) umiliazione globale 
2) bomba atomica


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *sulla piazza Londinese Sberbank, la principale banca russa cede il 78%, Lukoil il 70%, Gazprom il 65%, Rosneft il 50%.
> 
> Le borse russe continuano a non fare prezzo.
> 
> ...


Qualcuno farà incetta di trofei?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Nessuna possibilità che accetti.


Sto zelensky è proprio un pupazzo nelle mani di usa e nato


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Io temo voi crediate che le armi nucleari si usino con molta meno cognizione di quanta sia in realtà necessaria.
Non siamo in un film, non basta che Putin prema il pulsante sulla cheget per far iniziare l'apocalisse nucleare, ci sono altri due codici di conferma e sta gente conosce la MAD meglio di voi, e anche meglio di me. 
Le probabilità sono praticamente nulle. Su Kiev poi...


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A queste condizioni no. Ma sono trattative perciò si parte sempre chiedendo più di quanto si sa di poter ottenere.


Anche da sto fatto che almeno si tratta, anche per questo non penso userà quelle bombe li, avesse voluto l'avrebbe già fatto, a mio avviso. Poi non sono nella sua testa eh, cerco di ragionarci su


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Tu dici che non sgancia? Beato te che sei ottimista



Non sono ottimista, ho la giusta paura come tutti. Ma se nessuno fa una stupidaggine, compresi gli yankee, il nucleare non viene sparato.

Se era per questo adesso manco dovevamo parlare, c'era la sicurezza dell'attacco atomico da ieri sera, non vorrei agitare la gente, tutto qui, che qualcuno la vive male 'sta roba e non ci dorme la notte.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno farà incetta di trofei?



occhio ai cinesi che adesso si vanno a comprare mezza russia. Russia is the new Tibet/Africa


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stati Uniti, giusto in tempo per avere il bersaglio delle atomiche di Putin in testa. Ottimo tempismo lo so.



Non te ne prendere a male, ma tu te ne sai andato proprio perché la situazione da noi è diventata insostenibile, non per motivi di guerra, o sbaglio?


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ho visto ora che Salvini stamattina si è incavolato con Vecchi di Mattino Cinque (giornalista di destra peraltro), solo perchè gli ha chiesto se vuole appoggiare Zelensky per l'Ucraina nella NATO. Non ci sta più con la testa, bastava rispondere pacatamente a quella domanda.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi fossi tu a governare l'ucraina ti sposteresti verso la sfera d'influenza occidentale o quella russa? Non parlatemi di neutralità è praticamente impossibile per un paese come l'ucraina essere neutrali senza diventare un paese del terzo mondo.


L’ucraina È UN PAESE DEL TERZO MONDO.
Si, avere la neutralità è l’unica cosa che possono fare concretamente.
Se fossi io a governare? Come ti rispondo, non sono ucraini quindi penso con le mie idee occidentali e comunque diverse da loro


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stati Uniti, giusto in tempo per avere il bersaglio delle atomiche di Putin in testa. Ottimo tempismo lo so.


Vabbè dai dopo i tweet del premier attore "ringrazio l'Italia e Draghi per le armi e l'aiuto contro la Russia" ce ne sono un paio pure su Roma, li da voi saranno verso NY e Washington, ti é andata meglio così


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> occhio ai cinesi che adesso si vanno a comprare mezza russia. Russia is the new Tibet/Africa


Quotato 1.01


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto sono volati 2 caccia sopra casa…


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sto zelensky è proprio un pupazzo nelle mani di usa e nato


Si, sono proprio vogliosi entrambi di aprire un conflitto potenzialmente Nucleare. Hai capito tutto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> occhio ai cinesi che adesso si vanno a comprare mezza russia. Russia is the new Tibet/Africa


In Russia si, ma sui cocci ucraini ho già una mezza idea di che mani ci andranno...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il dipartimento USA invita i cittadini americani a lasciare "immediatamente" la Russia.
> 
> "Un numero crescente di compagnie aeree sta cancellando i voli e molti paesi hanno chiuso il loro spazio aereo alle compagnie russe. I cittadini americani dovrebbero considerare la possibilità di lasciare la Russia immediatamente con le opzioni commerciali ancora disponibili."
> 
> ...


Vista la criticità della situazione propongo ogniqualvolta viene postata una news di aggiornare anche la prima pagina .

Quando mi assento per ore per lavoro mi tocca poi 'sfogliare' tutte le pagine per leggere tutto .
Che ne dite?
Sarebbe fattibile?
Postate notizie che reputo importanti e non si trovano altrove. 

Complimenti a tutti per il prezioso lavoro. 
Siete grandi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non te ne prendere a male, ma tu te ne sai andato proprio perché la situazione da noi è diventata insostenibile, non per motivi di guerra, o sbaglio?


Mi sono trasferito a settembre, col COVID ho perso l'attività che avevo e ho deciso di fare fruttare la mia laurea che in Italia non ha mai avuto appeal nel mondo del lavoro.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Anche da sto fatto che almeno si tratta, anche per questo non penso userà quelle bombe li, avesse voluto l'avrebbe già fatto, a mio avviso. Poi non sono nella sua testa eh, cerco di ragionarci su



Ovviamente se le parti vogliono fermare la guerra su qualcosa devono cedere reciprocamente.


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi fossi tu a governare l'ucraina ti sposteresti verso la sfera d'influenza occidentale o quella russa? Non parlatemi di neutralità è praticamente impossibile per un paese come l'ucraina essere neutrali senza diventare un paese del terzo mondo.


L'Ucraina è Europa orientale non occidentale, non può essere annessa perché non ci sono le condizioni economiche per barcamenarsi un costo superiore e andare poi a creare debito in un paese che oggi è a terra e domani sarà 100 km dentro la terra.
L'UE questo fa, creare debito per controllare poi le tasche dei cittadini, poi non posso saperlo, magari vogliono far spostare tanta gente, gli sfollati, è appunto il sussistenzialismo che garantisce il capitalismo finanziario, unico modo per garantirsi una sfera di influenza in un paese così "russo" e in una zona calda per gli equilibri atlantici (cosa che peraltro fa gli interessi dello zio Sam, noi ci pigliamo al massimo gli sfollati e le bombe).


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai dopo i tweet del premier attore "ringrazio l'Italia e Draghi per le armi e l'aiuto contro la Russia" ce ne sono un paio pure su Roma, li da voi saranno verso NY e Washington, ti é andata meglio così


Inizio a pensare di essere io a portare sfortuna


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io temo voi crediate che le armi nucleari si usino con molta meno cognizione di quanta sia in realtà necessaria.
> Non siamo in un film, non basta che Putin prema il pulsante sulla cheget per far iniziare l'apocalisse nucleare, ci sono altri due codici di conferma e sta gente conosce la MAD meglio di voi, e anche meglio di me.
> Le probabilità sono praticamente nulle. Su Kiev poi...


Su Kiev totalmente impossibile. Sulla follia di un uomo che sta vedendo sgretolare il senso della sua vita e con poteri quasi illimitati, invece, non sono purtroppo così ottimista come te.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Intanto sono volati 2 caccia sopra casa…


Hai basi nei paraggi? Perché verso Treviso mi dicono che son 3 mesi che c'è un via vai pazzesco, penso che vista la situazione sia normale. Pure qui da me ne vedo diretto verso Aviano, anche se ci faccio caso solo ora, chissà da quanto....


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Si, sono proprio vogliosi entrambi di aprire un conflitto potenzialmente Nucleare. Hai capito tutto.


Io ho detto che è probabilmente plagiato dalla nato, quanto meno molto influenzato.
Leggi bene che è italiano. Di certo l’intransigenza stupida non porta da nessuna parte


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina è Europa orientale non occidentale, non può essere annessa perché non ci sono le condizioni economiche per barcamenarsi un costo superiore e andare poi a creare debito in un paese che oggi è a terra e domani sarà 100 km dentro la terra.
> L'UE questo fa, creare debito per controllare poi le tasche dei cittadini, poi non posso saperlo, magari vogliono far spostare tanta gente, gli sfollati, è appunto il sussistenzialismo che garantisce il capitalismo finanziario, unico modo per garantirsi una sfera di influenza in un paese così "russo" e in una zona calda per gli equilibri atlantici (cosa che peraltro fa gli interessi dello zio Sam, noi ci pigliamo al massimo gli sfollati e le bombe).


Game set e match


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Su Kiev totalmente impossibile. Sulla follia di un uomo che sta vedendo sgretolare il senso della sua vita e con poteri quasi illimitati, invece, non sono purtroppo così ottimista come te.


99% dei casi, se un presidente ordina un first strike nucleare, dopo qualche minuto è in manette.


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> La delegazione ucraina ha chiesto il ritiro di tutte le truppe russe, comprese quelle in Crimea e Come condizione fondamentale per andare avanti con le negoziazioni.*


Macron assedia Roma minacciando l'uso dell'atomica.
Mattarella: Ridateci Nizza e non dimenticate che la Corsica è italiana, maledetti mangiarne!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inizio a pensare di essere io a portare sfortuna



Trasferisciti a Torino, sponda Juve


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Inizio a pensare di essere io a portare sfortuna


Se non ricordo male sei a Boston giusto? Putin non saprà manco dov'è


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sono trasferito a settembre, col COVID ho perso l'attività che avevo e ho deciso di fare fruttare la mia laurea che in Italia non ha mai avuto appeal nel mondo del lavoro.



Ok. Sono sicuro che hai capito dove volevo arrivare, in merito ai posti dove stare meglio. Chiuso OT.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*BANCA CENTRALE RUSSA DA IL VIA ALLA RISPOSTA DI EMERGENZA. IN CORSO SPOSTAMENTO DEGLI ASSET PRINCIPALI VERSO PARADISI FISCALI E BANCHE ARABE.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Macron assedia Roma minacciando l'uso dell'atomica.
> Mattarella: Ridateci Nizza e non dimenticate che la Corsica è italiana, maledetti mangiarne!


Per una volta mi schiererei con Mattarella  meglio morto che francese


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Macron assedia Roma minacciando l'uso dell'atomica.
> Mattarella: Ridateci Nizza e non dimenticate che la Corsica è italiana, maledetti mangiarne!


Qui da noi concedono acque territoriali in cambio di rolex tipo...
Uno stato di fessi totali.


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BANCA CENTRALE RUSSA DA IL VIA ALLA RISPOSTA DI EMERGENZA. IN CORSO SPOSTAMENTO DEGLI ASSET PRINCIPALI VERSO PARADISI FISCALI E BANCHE ARABE.*


Ma poi chissà quante migliaia di miliardi hanno in cripto. Il blocco dello Swift, come ripeto da giorni, ricade tutto sulla popolazione. L'oligarca di turno nelle peggiore delle ipotesi perde parte del portafoglio azionario...per carità, sossoldi, ma niente che paralizzi o estrometta la Russia da tutti i mercati. É un'arma a doppio taglio il blocco Swift, i primi che ci rimettono siamo noi


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Se non ricordo male sei a Boston giusto? Putin non saprà manco dov'è


New York è a sole quattro ore di macchina, poi nel Massachusetts ci sono diverse basi militari americane. Quindi non è che sia proprio tranquillo.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Speriamo i negoziatori ucraini siano ancora vivi


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 99% dei casi, se un presidente ordina un first strike nucleare, dopo qualche minuto è in manette.


Un presidente si, per un dittatore contornato da "Yes men"... onestamente nessuno può saperlo. Comunque, non siamo vicini a questo, è bene specificarlo. Però, se la situazione degenera (e degenera in fretta), cambia il discorso.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le guerre ci sono ovunque nel mondo, basta parlare di guerre vere solo perchè si fanno in occidente. Se leggi bene il mio post, non mi pare di aver detto che sono contro i profughi ma se c'è in Africa gente che approfitta di "fuggire" per seminare casini, non penso che manchi in Ucraina.


Hai ragione da un certo punto di vista.

Ma vanno distinte le guerre fra beduini e paesi civilizzati.


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Macron assedia Roma minacciando l'uso dell'atomica.
> Mattarella: Ridateci Nizza e non dimenticate che la Corsica è italiana, maledetti mangiarne!


C'è un problema di fondo:
-Crimea e Donbass erano ucraine quando sono state occupate militarmente 8 anni fa e 7 giorni fa e nessuno ha riconosciuto la Crimea alla Russia e Donbass indipendente, Ucraina inclusa
-Nizza e la Corsica sono francesi per accordi tra Italia e Francia, accordi stipulati nel 18esimo secolo.

Hai fatto un paragone che non ha senso secondo me.


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma poi chissà quante migliaia di miliardi hanno in cripto. Il blocco dello Swift, come ripeto da giorni, ricade tutto sulla popolazione.


Ma cosa vuoi che abbiano... è un'economia debole, che investe tutto in armamenti. Questo ha distrutto la sua nazione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> New York è a sole quattro ore di macchina, poi nel Massachusetts ci sono diverse basi militari americane. Quindi non è che sia proprio tranquillo.


Ero convinto fosse più in là onestamente. Sulle basi non lo sapevo proprio... Te lo sei scelto proprio pacifico


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Hai ragione da un certo punto di vista.
> 
> *Ma vanno distinte le guerre fra beduini e paesi civilizzati.*


Cambiano le armi, ma entrambe portano a tante morti di persone innocenti ed è quelle che vanno giustamente difese.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ero convinto fosse più in là onestamente. Sulle basi non lo sapevo proprio... Te lo sei scelto proprio pacifico


Andrà tutto bene.


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Speriamo i negoziatori ucraini siano ancora vivi


Sono in sala operatoria, gli hanno sostituito qualche pezzo di cervello e disinfettato col whisky...
​


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Andrà tutto bene.


Occhio, che porti sfiga così, io te lo dico


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Andrà tutto bene.



Ti ricorderemo con affetto.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Il prezzo dei CDS (Credit Default Swap) per proteggersi dal rischio di fallimento del debito russo è schizzato nella mattina di oggi e implica ad ora il 56% di probabailità di default.
> 
> Il Rubblo perde il 20% rispetto ad Euro e Dollaro.
> 
> ...


chiedo a chi è del settore ma è possibile che sia tutto circoscrivibile alla finanza russa l impatto sanzionatorio ?
non vorrei che si ottenesse un effetto tipo LB


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Hai basi nei paraggi? Perché verso Treviso mi dicono che son 3 mesi che c'è un via vai pazzesco, penso che vista la situazione sia normale. Pure qui da me ne vedo diretto verso Aviano, anche se ci faccio caso solo ora, chissà da quanto....



son toscano, non so, ho camp derby a 30 km ma sembravano italiani…

ovviamente non significa niente che siano passati


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:

LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:

- CESSIONE UFFICIALE DI CRIMEA E DONBASS

- SMILITARIZZAZIONE TOTALE DELL'UCRAINA

- INSERIMENTO DELLA NEUTRALITÀ PERMANENTE NELLA COSTITUZIONE UCRAINA
*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...



Sono trattative, l’importante è non interromperle.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> chiedo a chi è del settore ma è possibile che sia tutto circoscrivibile alla finanza russa l impatto sanzionatorio ?
> non vorrei che si ottenesse un effetto tipo LB


Un mio conoscente che lavora in borsa mi sta spiegando un po (in economia non sono molto ferrato).
A suo dire, se Mosca non apre la borsa entro oggi di fatto la capitalizzazione scende a zero.
Questo unito alla bank run porterà il paese alla catastrofe economica in tempi brevissimi.
Noi avremo un certo contraccolpo, non gravissimo, e gli USA con ogni probabilità ci pareranno il didietro in cambio di chissà quali promesse (pil militare).
Quelli che sono nei guai sul serio sono i paesi che si basano sulla tutela e i soldi russi, ovvero i vari Cuba Venezuela Iran e compagnia cantante.
Senza i soldi russi sono messi male male e i cinesi non possono mantenere ogni stato canaglia del pianeta.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...


Non sono d’accordo sulla smilitarizzazione sul resto assolutamente si


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> chiedo a chi è del settore ma è possibile che sia tutto circoscrivibile alla finanza russa l impatto sanzionatorio ?
> non vorrei che si ottenesse un effetto tipo LB


In un mondo in mano alle banche "buone" probabilmente sì, poi dipende da cosa viene sganciato mi sa....
C'è il rischio che ogni sanzione, piccola o grande che sia possa dare un esito molto ma molto negativo col passare del tempo, visto che un nemico che sta venendo annullato del tutto difficilmente si arrenderà come se nulla fosse e di sicuro non è arrivato fino a questo punto per cadere dopo cosa? 4 giorni con l'atomica in caldo..?
Situazione davvero strana questa...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...


Pensavo peggio, smilitarizzazione a parte. Si può fare.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non sono d’accordo sulla smilitarizzazione sul resto assolutamente si



Ora le parti devono chiedere tanto per poi ottenere qualcosa.


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> chiedo a chi è del settore ma è possibile che sia tutto circoscrivibile alla finanza russa l impatto sanzionatorio ?
> non vorrei che si ottenesse un effetto tipo LB


In finanza niente é circoscrivibile. L'UE sanzionando la Russia si sta sanzionando da sola, letteralmente


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...


Mi sembrano punti di vista inconciliabili i due, ahimè


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...



insomma, finiti prima di iniziare questi colloqui


----------



## Shmuk (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...



Quella di mezzo mi sembra di gran lunga la meno accettabile, ma dal punto di vista ucraino probabilmente il primo punto è ugualmente e forse più inaccettabile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> son toscano, non so, ho camp derby a 30 km ma sembravano italiani…
> 
> ovviamente non significa niente che siano passati


No ma infatti se erano italiani probabile non significhi nulla. Comunque penso sia normale anche solo lo spostamento in questa situazione. Però fa effetto, sapendo cosa sta succedendo di là


----------



## Gas (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’ho sempre detto, gli ucraini avrebbero il vantaggio di scappare ovunque ma la loro vita non migliorerebbe granché in ue è difficile da capire?
> Verranno sfruttati e vessati e continueranno ad essere poveri. In più non è manco una nazione fondamentalmente democratica.
> La nazione Ucraina non avrebbe vantaggi dall’ue


Credo che se l'Ucraina entrasse nella NATO verrebbe inondata da agevolazioni, non perchè alla Nato importi nulla del benessere degli Ucraini, ma semplicemente per renderli un paese forte e alleato proprio alle porte della Russia.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora le parti devono chiedere tanto per poi ottenere qualcosa.


Non mi sembra giusto che l’ucraina non possa difendersi. La neutralità mi sembra la cosa più giusta senza dubbio. Come l’austria.
Spero si accordino ma ho i miei dubbi


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...


Wow, ora basta che l'UE si tolga alcune voglie di conquista ed è finita per davvero.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pensavo peggio, smilitarizzazione a parte. Si può fare.



Se ce la volontà un accordo alla fine si trova, ma la volontà ad ora pare non esserci


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> chiedo a chi è del settore ma è possibile che sia tutto circoscrivibile alla finanza russa l impatto sanzionatorio ?
> non vorrei che si ottenesse un effetto tipo LB


ovvio che no, c'è sempre un effetto anche da altre parti, soprattutto per noi Europei. Ma ovviamente estremamente minore rispetto ai loro domestici. Ora aspettiamo le controsanzioni Russe.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Gli USA spostano la 173 Brigata da Aviano alla Lettonia*


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...



Mah. Mi sembrava ovvio. Questi non vogliono i missili a due passi, punto.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Non mi sembra giusto che l’ucraina non possa difendersi. La neutralità mi sembra la cosa più giusta senza dubbio. Come l’austria.
> Spero si accordino ma ho i miei dubbi



All’ inizio si spara alto. Vediamo come procede.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Gli USA spostano la 173 Brigata da Aviano alla Lettonia*


Questo non mi piace affatto...


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Credo che se l'Ucraina entrasse nella NATO verrebbe inondata da agevolazioni, non perchè alla Nato importi nulla del benessere degli Ucraini, ma semplicemente per renderli un paese forte e alleato proprio alle porte della Russia.


Non credo succederebbe mai…
Poi ricordatevi che in Ucraina ci sono tanti filo russi…


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Credo che se l'Ucraina entrasse nella NATO verrebbe inondata da agevolazioni, non perchè alla Nato importi nulla del benessere degli Ucraini, ma semplicemente per renderli un paese forte e alleato proprio alle porte della Russia.


E chi paga?


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Gli USA spostano la 173 Brigata da Aviano alla Lettonia*



E niente, alla fine la combinano grossa, gli esportatori di democrazia.

Dio Santo, che idioti, loro e i loro sudditi.


----------



## unbreakable (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...


la cessione di crimea e donbass mi ricorda la nostra cessione di ibra e thiago - smilitirizzazione il disarmo dle milan nel 2012 - la neutralità è il milan fuori dalla champion's per 7 lunghi anni

tenete duro ucraini sennò vi aspettano 7-8 anni di m finchè non muore il dittatore


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Cambiano le armi, ma entrambe portano a tante morti di persone innocenti ed è quelle che vanno giustamente difese.


Certo.

Ma ad occidente abbiamo cultura e benessere, andare in guerra è stupido.

Nelle guerre fra beduini... sono guerre fra poveracci, letteralmente.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...


speriamo non finisca come la trattativa di Faivre


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mah. Mi sembrava ovvio. Questi non vogliono i missili a due passi, punto.



La smilitarizzazione è irricevibile dopo che hanno invaso però. Al massimo si può trattare sul vietare l'installazione future di un certo tipo di armi


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Gli USA spostano la 173 Brigata da Aviano alla Lettonia*


Sarà questo il vero motivo per cui han fatto evacuare gli americani dalla Russia?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...


Molto all'acqua di rose.
Di fatto una dichiarazione di estrema debolezza, gli stanno dicendo "aiuto dobbiamo finirla subito che stiamo finendo i soldi e il paese sta andando in rovina"
Se gli ucraini se la giocano bene possono puntare ad una pace di compromesso riconoscendo il solo status quo anteguerra.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*DA CONFERMARE:

LA RUSSIA CHIEDE ANCHE LE DIMISSIONI DELL'ATTUALE GOVERNO E L'INSERIMENTO PERMANENTE DI UN MINISTRO PER I RAPPORTI CON LA RUSSIA, TALE CONDIZIONE ANDREBBE INSERITA NELLA MODIFICA COSTITUZIONALE. 

PONENDO DI FATTO UNA SORTA DI COMMISSARIAMENTO LEGALE DEL GOVERNO UCRAINO.*


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Speriamo i negoziatori ucraini siano ancora vivi


Li hanno sostituiti con sosia o "riprogrammati".
Ora tornano e fanno casino


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*La Russia ha messo in stato di allerta le flotte del Mar del Nord e del Pacifico*


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LA RUSSIA CHIEDE ANCHE LE DIMISSIONI DELL'ATTUALE GOVERNO E L'INSERIMENTO PERMANENTE DI UN MINISTRO PER I RAPPORTI CON LA RUSSIA, TALE CONDIZIONE ANDREBBE INSERITA NELLA MODIFICA COSTITUZIONALE.
> 
> PONENDO DI FATTO UNA SORTA DI COMMISSARIAMENTO LEGALE DEL GOVERNO UCRAINO.*


Nemmeno la juve arriva a tanto con le succursali.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Molto all'acqua di rose.
> Di fatto una dichiarazione di estrema debolezza, gli stanno dicendo "aiuto dobbiamo finirla subito che stiamo finendo i soldi e il paese sta andando in rovina"
> Se gli ucraini se la giocano bene possono puntare ad una pace di compromesso riconoscendo il solo status quo anteguerra.


Girerei la frittata.
Uscite dal nostro paese con le mani in alto.
Consegnateci Putin e avrete salva la vita e l'integrità territoriale Russa.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi sembrano eccezionalmente esose le richieste russe, dato il contesto.

Certo, se si guarda in assoluto, è comunque una prevaricazione di uno stato sovrano, che di fatto non puo' fare quello che gli pare.

Capitasse a noi saremmo qui indignati.

Ma dal punto di vista egoistico nostro, certo che sarebbe meglio accettassero.


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La smilitarizzazione è irricevibile dopo che hanno invaso però. Al massimo si può trattare sul vietare l'installazione future di un certo tipo di armi


Tutto è irricevibile, a parte la cessione dei due territori (ingiusto, ma sarebbe un compromesso accettabile dato che sono minoranze Russofone). Il popolo Ucraino ha diritto di essere libero!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sarà questo il vero motivo per cui han fatto evacuare gli americani dalla Russia?



Gli USA devono mostrare i muscoli e giustificare le spese folli per le guerre.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Avete visto il video del contandino che si ruba un carroarmato russo col trattore? L'esercito russo ne esce malissimo alla fine. Non fosse per le atomiche e i sommergibili nucleari non farebbero paura a nessuno.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La smilitarizzazione è irricevibile dopo che hanno invaso però. Al massimo si può trattare sul vietare l'installazione future di un certo tipo di armi



Credo che "smilitarizzazione" sia un termine rapido per indicare che non vogliono installazioni militari puntate contro di loro, poi magari i dettagli formali saranno più precisi.

Comunque, dopo quello che è successo, mi sembra onesto. Niente è per sempre.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LA RUSSIA CHIEDE ANCHE LE DIMISSIONI DELL'ATTUALE GOVERNO E L'INSERIMENTO PERMANENTE DI UN MINISTRO PER I RAPPORTI CON LA RUSSIA, TALE CONDIZIONE ANDREBBE INSERITA NELLA MODIFICA COSTITUZIONALE.
> 
> PONENDO DI FATTO UNA SORTA DI COMMISSARIAMENTO LEGALE DEL GOVERNO UCRAINO.*


Se vabbè, ciao


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LA RUSSIA CHIEDE ANCHE LE DIMISSIONI DELL'ATTUALE GOVERNO E L'INSERIMENTO PERMANENTE DI UN MINISTRO PER I RAPPORTI CON LA RUSSIA, TALE CONDIZIONE ANDREBBE INSERITA NELLA MODIFICA COSTITUZIONALE.
> 
> PONENDO DI FATTO UNA SORTA DI COMMISSARIAMENTO LEGALE DEL GOVERNO UCRAINO.*


.


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Febbraio 2022)

Qui non è più questione di tifo. Speriamo in un modo o nell'altro si accordino altrimenti la vedo nera.


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pensavo peggio, smilitarizzazione a parte. Si può fare.


Smilitarizzazione: "Così tempo di riprenderci vi invadiamo la prossima volta".

Non accetterà mai.


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi sembrano eccezionalmente esose le richieste russe, dato il contesto.
> 
> Certo, se si guarda in assoluto, è comunque una prevaricazione di uno stato sovrano, che di fatto non puo' fare quello che gli pare.
> 
> Ma dal punto di vista egoistico nostro, certo che sarebbe meglio accettassero.


Quoto, ma con gli USA nelle retrovie dubito accettino purtroppo. Se dipendesse solo dall'Ucraina (che NON é indipendente), sono certo avrebbero già chiuso. Ho come l'impressione che i tanti protagonisti non vedano l'ora di giocare alla guerra..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Smilitarizzazione: "Così tempo di riprenderci vi invadiamo la prossima volta".



Forse intendono che devono rinunciare alla Nato. Chissà.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse intendono che devono rinunciare alla Nato. Chissà.


Nono, quello è nella neutralità, chiedono proprio la smilitarizzazione del Paese perché disse Putin sono pericolo per la Russia


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LA RUSSIA CHIEDE ANCHE LE DIMISSIONI DELL'ATTUALE GOVERNO E L'INSERIMENTO PERMANENTE DI UN MINISTRO PER I RAPPORTI CON LA RUSSIA, TALE CONDIZIONE ANDREBBE INSERITA NELLA MODIFICA COSTITUZIONALE.
> 
> PONENDO DI FATTO UNA SORTA DI COMMISSARIAMENTO LEGALE DEL GOVERNO UCRAINO.*


Mmm questo invece è troppo


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avete visto il video del contandino che si ruba un carroarmato russo col trattore? L'esercito russo ne esce malissimo alla fine. Non fosse per le atomiche e i sommergibili nucleari non farebbero paura a nessuno.


Impostare rapporti internazionali sul sentimento della paura nel 2022 è la vera sconfitta. 

Credevo oggi le vere guerre fossero economiche e invece siamo persi tra 
geopolitica, mosse e contromosse di pazzi isterici.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Finito il negoziato, secondo Repubblica*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Smilitarizzazione: "Così tempo di riprenderci vi invadiamo la prossima volta".
> 
> Non accetterà mai.



Se il presidente ucraino dice che due punti sono accettabili e uno no alla fine l'accordo si chiude in qualche modo. Se si rifiuta in toto finisce male


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Finito il negoziato, secondo Repubblica*


Vediamo se le voci che sono uscite sono vere, incrociamo le dita.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *La Russia ha messo in stato di allerta le flotte del Mar del Nord e del Pacifico*


Immagino non sia andata benissimo la trattativa


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nono, quello è nella neutralità, chiedono proprio la smilitarizzazione del Paese perché disse Putin sono pericolo per la Russia



È ovvio che così non sarebbe accettabile.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Tutto è irricevibile, a parte la cessione dei due territori (ingiusto, ma sarebbe un compromesso accettabile dato che sono minoranze Russofone). Il popolo Ucraino ha diritto di essere libero!



Concordo totalmente, dal punto di vista filosofico.

Personalmente, la metterei giù dura, questione di orgoglio, costi quel che costi.

Ma vale la pena? Se quel folle lanciasse davvero le armi atomiche? Un disastro.

Fossimo "solo io e Putin sulla terra", non avrei dubbi: mi faccio nuclearizzare ma ammazzo pure lui.

Ma il mondo è grande, forse l' Ucraina deve sacrificarsi, e forse sarebbe giusto cosi.

La guerra è quella cosa combattuta fra gente che si conosce, ma dove muoiono soprattutto gli sconosciuti.

Detto questo, mi viene da vomitare a pensare di dargliela vinta al russo, vorrà dire che mi prenderò del Plasil, per quieto vivere.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mmm questo invece è troppo



Certo che è troppo.

Perchè quegli altri intelligentoni, a fronte delle richieste dei russi, spostano i battaglioni sempre più vicini ai russi.,

Mi sto chiedendo chi è che vuole veramente la fine del conflitto.


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vediamo se le voci che sono uscite sono vere, incrociamo le dita.


Quali voci?


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vediamo se le voci che sono uscite sono vere, incrociamo le dita.


Se sono vere credo sia una brutta notizia, sono richiese insostenibili, altro che incrociare le dita


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Girerei la frittata.
> Uscite dal nostro paese con le mani in alto.
> Consegnateci Putin e avrete salva la vita e l'integrità territoriale Russa.


Certo e poi fungo nucleare


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vediamo se le voci che sono uscite sono vere, incrociamo le dita.



Dacci buone notizie.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non mi sembrano eccezionalmente esose le richieste russe, dato il contesto.
> 
> Certo, se si guarda in assoluto, è comunque una prevaricazione di uno stato sovrano, che di fatto non puo' fare quello che gli pare.
> 
> ...


Degli stati cuscinetto sono sempre esistiti e devono esistere


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Quali voci?


Quelle che ho riportato fin ora.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quelle che ho riportato fin ora.


Non mi sembrano belle eh


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Degli stati cuscinetto sono sempre esistiti e devono esistere


Assolutamente, pero' quando lo stato cuscinetto lo fanno gli altri, diciamo che è comodo da accettare.

Ad ogni modo, inutile discuterne, solo gli Ucraini possono sapere cosa vogliono fare, se sacrificarsi o no.

Penso dovremmo trovarci nella situazione per sapere cosa si prova.

Vedremo che accade...


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2022)

Piccolo e parziale fuori tema: da me hanno iniziato a saccheggiare i supermercati. 
Da voi?

Ero andato a prendere due cosette per i gatti e nei reparti pasta e farina una strage. 
Mi è venuto il magone.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non mi sembrano belle eh


Beh sono le richieste, poi magari si sono accordati.


----------



## Davidoff (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ma non vi chiedete perché ai russi interessino veramente Crimea e Donbass? Tenendo la Crimea hanno l'80% del gas naturale del Mar Nero, che si trova nelle acque circostanti, mentre nel Donbass c'è lo Shale oil. L'Ucraina nella Ue riceverebbe i fondi per l'estrazione, cosa che ora non può permettersi. Diventerebbero il 14esimo produttore di gas al mondo e toglierebbero una grossa fetta del budget a Mosca, una catastrofe economica per gli oligarchi. Troppo spesso si dimenticano gli aspetti economici delle guerre, in questo caso sono la base. Putin non è matto, per niente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Se sono vere credo sia una brutta notizia, sono richiese insostenibili, altro che incrociare le dita


Sono ottime notizie invece. 
La base del negoziato è molto buona ed evidenzia le grosse difficoltà russe.
Hanno piu bisogno i russi di una pace immediata degli ucraini.
Se Zelensky non è scemo gli da appuntamento a settimana prossima e si gode lo spettacolo della russia che collassa.


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Forse intendono che devono rinunciare alla Nato. Chissà.


Smilitarizzazione ha solo un significato. Altrimenti dicevano "Rinuncia di allineamento con i paesi occidentali". Smilitarizzazione ha un solo significato.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Piccolo e parziale fuori tema: da me hanno iniziato a saccheggiare i supermercati.
> Da voi?
> 
> Ero andato a prendere due cosette per i gatti e nei reparti pasta e farina una strage.
> Mi è venuto il magone.


Non lo so. 

Ma è possibile.

Ricordi il primo giorno della pandemia? Non correte in massa ai supermercati, non chiuderanno.

ITALIANI: ok, andiamo tutti a svuotare i supermercati


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono ottime notizie invece.
> La base del negoziato è molto buona ed evidenzia le grosse difficoltà russe.
> Hanno piu bisogno i russi di una pace immediata degli ucraini.
> Se Zelensky non è scemo gli da appuntamento a settimana prossima e si gode lo spettacolo della russia che collassa.


E Putin fesso lascia collassare la Russia e passare per colui che ha mandato a rotoli l'economia Russa senza fare mattate?


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono ottime notizie invece.
> La base del negoziato è molto buona ed evidenzia le grosse difficoltà russe.
> Hanno piu bisogno i russi di una pace immediata degli ucraini.
> Se Zelensky non è scemo gli da appuntamento a settimana prossima e si gode lo spettacolo della russia che collassa.


Non è una partita a scacchi.
Ci sono ucraini in fuga e altri che muoiono.

Kiev val bene una messa?


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Anche da me stanno saccheggiando i supermercati


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che è troppo.
> 
> Perchè quegli altri intelligentoni, a fronte delle richieste dei russi, spostano i battaglioni sempre più vicini ai russi.,
> 
> Mi sto chiedendo chi è che vuole veramente la fine del conflitto.


Si continuano a provocare..continuano a premere anziché distendere i toni..


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...


Sarebbe una base su cui trattare, ma mostrerebbe una intrinseca debolezza della Russia.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Ma non vi chiedete perché ai russi interessino veramente Crimea e Donbass? Tenendo la Crimea hanno l'80% del gas naturale del Mar Nero, che si trova nelle acque circostanti, mentre nel Donbass c'è lo Shale oil. L'Ucraina nella Ue riceverebbe i fondi per l'estrazione, cosa che ora non può permettersi. Diventerebbero il 14esimo produttore di gas al mondo e toglierebbero una grossa fetta del budget a Mosca, una catastrofe economica per gli oligarchi. Troppo spesso si dimenticano gli aspetti economici delle guerre, in questo caso sono la base. Putin non è matto, per niente.


Una leggenda narra che i russi siano terrorizzati dal fatto che Mosca non sia protetta da nulla.

Non ci sono monti, mari.. dall' Ucraina in poi è tutta una pianura e facilmente attraversabile e conquistabile per un esercito.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *sulla piazza Londinese Sberbank, la principale banca russa cede il 78%, Lukoil il 70%, Gazprom il 65%, Rosneft il 50%.
> 
> Le borse russe continuano a non fare prezzo.
> 
> ...


vuoi vedere che lo zar sta lavorando per l occidente perchè a me sembra quello l effetto delle sue azioni UE unita come mai prima populismi azzerati e quasi quasi resuscita pure bidet


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono ottime notizie invece.
> La base del negoziato è molto buona ed evidenzia le grosse difficoltà russe.
> Hanno piu bisogno i russi di una pace immediata degli ucraini.
> *Se Zelensky non è scemo gli da appuntamento a settimana prossima e si gode lo spettacolo della russia che collassa.*



Non è scemo,di più.
In questo caso lo spettacolo pirotecnico (purtroppo) se lo godranno gli ucraini. E non solo loro.


----------



## Simo98 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Smilitarizzazione è quello che ha subito la Germania post trattato di Versailles
Assurdo pensare che possano accettare, è una misura che si impone a paese sconfitto e inerme


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono ottime notizie invece.
> La base del negoziato è molto buona ed evidenzia le grosse difficoltà russe.
> Hanno piu bisogno i russi di una pace immediata degli ucraini.
> Se Zelensky non è scemo gli da appuntamento a settimana prossima e si gode lo spettacolo della russia che collassa.


Forse non hai capito il pericolo che stiamo correndo. Tu devi pregare il Signore e tutti i santi che la Russia non collassi, perchè se ciò dovesse accadere sarà muoia sansone con tutti i filistei. Qui non si gioca più, siamo alle porte di una guerra atomica. Smettetela di comportarvi come tifosi.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sono molto teso, aspettiamo


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, pero' quando lo stato cuscinetto lo fanno gli altri, diciamo che è comodo da accettare.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, inutile discuterne, solo gli Ucraini possono sapere cosa vogliono fare, se sacrificarsi o no.
> 
> ...


Semplicemente questo è il mondo, non lo faccio io e non lo fai tu. È ingiusto? Si. Tante cose a questo mondo lo sono. Pragmaticamente giusto? Si lo è.
La soluzione è che l’ucraina continui e combatta da sola la Russia senza trascinare nel baratro gli altri.
È la storia del mondo pazzo, lo sai bene


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, pero' quando lo stato cuscinetto lo fanno gli altri, diciamo che è comodo da accettare.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, inutile discuterne, solo gli Ucraini possono sapere cosa vogliono fare, se sacrificarsi o no.
> 
> ...



C'è da dire però che gli ucraini sono in gioco perché tutto l'occidente li supporta, senza EU e Nato che pretese potevano accampare? Anche questo è da considerare. Io ti tengo in piedi e io decido se sono accettabili le proposte russe, altrimenti te la giochi da solo la partita.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Smilitarizzazione ha solo un significato. Altrimenti dicevano "Rinuncia di allineamento con i paesi occidentali". Smilitarizzazione ha un solo significato.



In pratica devono rinunciare alla capacità di difendersi. Vediamo l’esito ufficiale dell’incontro.


----------



## Simo98 (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Una leggenda narra che i russi siano terrorizzati dal fatto che Mosca non sia protetta da nulla.
> 
> Non ci sono monti, mari.. dall' Ucraina in poi è tutta una pianura e facilmente attraversabile e conquistabile per un esercito.


Ma non hanno mai perso una guerra e mai sono stati assoggettati a forze straniere 
Sono impossibili da conquistare e controllare


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono ottime notizie invece.
> La base del negoziato è molto buona ed evidenzia le grosse difficoltà russe.
> Hanno piu bisogno i russi di una pace immediata degli ucraini.
> Se Zelensky non è scemo gli da appuntamento a settimana prossima e si gode lo spettacolo della russia che collassa.


Se Zelensky tiene duro ancora una settimana cosi', poi si prende mosca visto che la Russia più che attaccare si sta auto distruggendo. Il punto è sempre uno, la bomba.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono ottime notizie invece.
> La base del negoziato è molto buona ed evidenzia le grosse difficoltà russe.
> Hanno piu bisogno i russi di una pace immediata degli ucraini.
> Se Zelensky non è scemo gli da appuntamento a settimana prossima e si gode lo spettacolo della russia che collassa.


Eh si bello spettacolo con la gente che muore.
Ma la guerra è un gioco?


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

Se sono vere queste richieste sono inaccettabile da uno stato libero. Per loro significherebbe diventare la bielorussia ma senza l'esercito... O i Russi sparano alto per portare a casa qualcosa o davvero sono convinti e sicuri di se tanto che se rifiutano fanno una strage


----------



## sunburn (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, pero' quando lo stato cuscinetto lo fanno gli altri, diciamo che è comodo da accettare.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, inutile discuterne, solo gli Ucraini possono sapere cosa vogliono fare, se sacrificarsi o no.
> 
> ...


Se Putin viene da noi a stappare una bottiglia di spumante e fa il botto un po’ più forte del solito, in Italia restano sei o sette persone.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Piccolo e parziale fuori tema: da me hanno iniziato a saccheggiare i supermercati.
> Da voi?
> 
> Ero andato a prendere due cosette per i gatti e nei reparti pasta e farina una strage.
> Mi è venuto il magone.


Guarda, ho fatto la spesa mensile venerdì, ed ho aggiunto un po' di più roba. Ma stasera volevo fare un altro giro e prendere pasta xe riso x un altro mese, non si sa mai. Tanto se la sganciano....


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2022)

Settimana scorsa in banca abbiamo analizzato i grandi crolli del recente passato e i mesi che sono serviti per una ripresa.
Comunque vada la mazzata la pagheremo tutti. 
Impressionante vedere i nomi di quelle tragedie e le conseguenti crisi.

Le banche ovviamente stanno valutando tutto.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> 'Come facciamo a spiegare a Putin che siamo nella melma?'


per la serie diglielo prima tu


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Guarda, ho fatto la spesa mensile venerdì, ed ho aggiunto un po' di più roba. Ma stasera volevo fare un altro giro e prendere pasta xe riso x un altro mese, non si sa mai. Tanto se la sganciano....


Stasera vedrai coi tuoi occhi allora...


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito il pericolo che stiamo correndo. Tu devi pregare il Signore e tutti i santi che la Russia non collassi, perchè se ciò dovesse accadere sarà muoia sansone con tutti i filistei. Qui non si gioca più, siamo alle porte di una guerra atomica. Smettetela di comportarvi come tifosi.


Quoto.
Certi commenti fanno cadere le braccia a terra…


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Guarda, ho fatto la spesa mensile venerdì, ed ho aggiunto un po' di più roba. Ma stasera volevo fare un altro giro e prendere pasta xe riso x un altro mese, non si sa mai. Tanto se la sganciano....


Io non ho fatto nulla, tanto è inutile, se la sganciano non ho nemmeno un posto per nascondermi e francamente quello che ci aspetterebbe dopo mi fa pensare che sia meglio morire con l'esplosione.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Stasera vedrai coi tuoi occhi allora...


Eh mi sa di sì, infatti mi hai messo ansia, spero di non essere colto da sconforto come a marzo 2020 quando non trovai neanche mezzo kg di pasta


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è da dire però che gli ucraini sono in gioco perché tutto l'occidente li supporta, senza EU e Nato che pretese potevano accampare? Anche questo è da considerare. Io ti tengo in piedi e io decido se sono accettabili le proposte russe, altrimenti te la giochi da solo la partita.


Esatto quello che dicevo prima.
Liberissima l’ucraina di decidere cosa meglio crede e vuole ma deve combattere DA SOLA la sua guerra senza coinvolgere noi


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*INTELLIGENCE USA: FORZE NUCLEARI RUSSE SONO PASSATE DALLO STATO DI DETERRENZA DIFENSIVA ALLO STATO ALLERTA DI COMBATTIMENTO.*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Guarda, ho fatto la spesa mensile venerdì, ed ho aggiunto un po' di più roba. Ma stasera volevo fare un altro giro e prendere pasta xe riso x un altro mese, non si sa mai. Tanto se la sganciano....



Non accumulare troppa roba. Nel caso … non servirebbe.


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2022)

al tg3 ho sentito che ci dovrebbe essere una comunicazione congiunta


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non ho fatto nulla, tanto è inutile, se la sganciano non ho nemmeno un posto per nascondermi e francamente quello che ci aspetterebbe dopo mi fa pensare che sia meglio morire con l'esplosione.


Garage interrato, il mio unico riparo, non proprio l'ideale per una guerra atomica


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *INTELLIGENCE USA: FORZE NUCLEARI RUSSE SONO PASSATE DALLO STATO DI DETERRENZA DIFENSIVA ALLO STATO ALLERTA DI COMBATTIMENTO.*


Ecco appunto...


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Penso dovremmo trovarci nella situazione per sapere cosa si prova.



Che è esattamente quello che dovrebbero fare i parrucconi e le sgualdrine che decidono le sorti del pianeta, invece che starsene a gozzovigliare dietro le scrivanie nei palazzi del potere.




diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Piccolo e parziale fuori tema: da me hanno iniziato a saccheggiare i supermercati.
> Da voi?
> 
> Ero andato a prendere due cosette per i gatti e nei reparti pasta e farina una strage.
> Mi è venuto il magone.



Le pecore invasate. Tonnellate di detersivo mediatico per lavare il cervello funzionano, a quanto pare.



hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si continuano a provocare..continuano a premere anziché distendere i toni..



E' così difficile accettare, distendere la situazione, aspettare che il pazzo fanatico crepi e poi in tempi migliori si provi a rimuovere le limitazioni? E' sempre successo.

Io ci penserei bene invece di fare la gara a chi ce l'ha più duro.

Non impariamo mai, mai, mai.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> su la7 ho sentito che ci dovrebbe essere una comunicazione congiunta


Questo potrebbe essere positivo.


----------



## Milanlove (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che è troppo.
> 
> Perchè quegli altri intelligentoni, a fronte delle richieste dei russi, spostano i battaglioni sempre più vicini ai russi.,
> 
> Mi sto chiedendo chi è che vuole veramente la fine del conflitto.


ma quello lo devi fare per forza, anche se ti piazzi nella realtà con i fucili scarichi.
Quello minaccia di lanciare la bomba atomica e tu per innumerevoli ragioni devi far vedere che sei pronto. Ma è una questione che va proprio aldilà dell'attuale situazione nel concreto, se uno fa una minaccia del genere, devi dimostrare sia a lui sia a soprattutto il resto del mondo, che sei pronto e che ci metti n ore/giorni a farti trovare pronto a combattere. Come se fosse una grande non preparata esercitazione. Altrimenti se resti passivom domani la minaccia te la fa la corea del nord, l'iran, la cina, ecc...

La fine di questo conflitto si può avere solo e soltanto in un modo e cioè che chi lo ha iniziato, lo finisca e se ne torni a casa propria.

Quello che deve fare l'occidente, secondo me, è dare una sorta di "contentino" a Putin (dando allo stesso tempo delle garanzie all'Ucraina) per non fargli perdere la faccia pubblicamente. E' all'angolo e non sa come uscirne se non facendo minacce assurde. La Russia ormai dà l'idea di essere lì impantanata e non sa più come andare avanti. Si sa che se insiste l'Ucraina la conquista, ma si sa altrettanto che se lo fa, dopodomani economicamente fallisce la Russia e Putin viene appeso molto probabilmente in piazza. Attualmente questa guerra per la Russia è una debacle sul piano militare e lo sarà anche sul piano economico nel futuro prossimo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non accumulare troppa roba. Nel caso … non servirebbe.


No ma al massimo salto la spesa grossa il prossimo mese


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *INTELLIGENCE USA: FORZE NUCLEARI RUSSE SONO PASSATE DALLO STATO DI DETERRENZA DIFENSIVA ALLO STATO ALLERTA DI COMBATTIMENTO.*


.


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quoto.
> Certi commenti fanno cadere le braccia a terra…


Davvero guarda, è una roba da non credersi.


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esatto quello che dicevo prima.
> Liberissima l’ucraina di decidere cosa meglio crede e vuole ma deve combattere DA SOLA la sua guerra senza coinvolgere noi



Però quelle richieste della Russia (sempre se vero) non le accetterebbe nessuno stato di quelli che ad oggi appoggiano l'Ucraina, dubito che se non dovesse andare bene il negoziato quegli stati se la prendano con l'Ucraina e l'abbandonino.

Io spero davvero che le richieste Russe non siano quelle.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *INTELLIGENCE USA: FORZE NUCLEARI RUSSE SONO PASSATE DALLO STATO DI DETERRENZA DIFENSIVA ALLO STATO ALLERTA DI COMBATTIMENTO.*


Spero e credo(più speranza che altro) che sia notizia di propaganda....


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Garage interrato, il mio unico riparo, non proprio l'ideale per una guerra atomica


Soprattutto con le atomiche di ora. Io abito nell'Hinterland di Milano sicuramente per risparmiare testate ne lanciano una che fa annienterà mezza Lombardia, sai che cosa possa fare una cantina (che non ho ma ho il solaio). Tra l'altro anche andare sotto la metropolitana con i miei genitori a piedi son tipo 15 minuti, arriva prima il missile. No mi abbraccio a loro, dico grazie per aver avuto dei genitori splendi e addio.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh mi sa di sì, infatti mi hai messo ansia, spero di non essere colto da sconforto come a marzo 2020 quando non trovai neanche mezzo kg di pasta


Scusami ,non volevo.
Non ci facciamo prendere dallo sconforto ma facciamoci forza.
Io non ho intenzione di fare scorte extra.

Non so nemmeno se sia opportuno o meno, semplicemente per un meccanismo di difesa non ci voglio pensare. 
Però se sento qualcuno che pronuncia quel fantomatico ' andrà tutto PENE' lo meno, questo si.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> al tg3 ho sentito che ci dovrebbe essere una comunicazione congiunta


Penso fossero più ipotesi loro


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanno uscendo tante notizie non verificate e si questi tempi non mi sorprendo se molte saranno fake, spero che tra queste ci sia l’ultima sul nucleare (è una speranza, non prenderla come offesa Darren, che sei sempre sul pezzo e ti seguo ogni ora)


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Spero e credo(più speranza che altro) che sia notizia di propaganda....


Notizie di propaganda la Intelligence USA sto tiro non li sta dando. Stanno prendendo tutto:
-Occupazione Donbass dopo olimpiadi
-Invasione Ucraina entro le 48 dall'occupazione del Dobass.

Se fosse vera la notizia, il vertice è fallito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Piccolo e parziale fuori tema: da me hanno iniziato a saccheggiare i supermercati.
> Da voi?
> 
> Ero andato a prendere due cosette per i gatti e nei reparti pasta e farina una strage.
> Mi è venuto il magone.



Io ho ancora in mente il pirla del mio palazzo con 20 casse d'acqua in garage durante la prima corsa del covid... Voglio dire, se anche mancasse l'acqua in bottiglia ti puoi pure bere quella del rubinetto, mica è la fine del mondo. La gente è pazza, non comprende che le merci mancheranno per questi comportamenti e non per altro. Voglio dire anche uno non paranoico se dopo 3 volte che va a fare la spesa vede che manca roba, appena trova quel che cerca si carica di brutto, col risultato che si apre una catena di comportamenti dannosi e poi manca tutto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Stanno uscendo tante notizie non verificate e si questi tempi non mi sorprendo se molte saranno fake, spero che tra queste ci sia l’ultima sul nucleare (è una speranza, non prenderla come offesa Darren, che sei sempre sul pezzo e ti seguo ogni ora)


Si purtroppo è difficilissimo avere notizie confermate al 100% ma è normale data la situazione.

Tuttavia il rapporto dell'intelligence americana è confermato, lo ha detto la CNN poco fa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Scusami ,non volevo.
> Non ci facciamo prendere dallo sconforto ma facciamoci forza.
> Io non ho intenzione di fare scorte extra.
> 
> ...


Ma figurati, é che arrivare li e non trovare nulla fu pesante in quel periodo. Oggi per lo meno ho già una scorta


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *INTELLIGENCE USA: FORZE NUCLEARI RUSSE SONO PASSATE DALLO STATO DI DETERRENZA DIFENSIVA ALLO STATO ALLERTA DI COMBATTIMENTO.*


Dai siii zelensky tieni durohhh e fai crollare l’impero russohhhh. Mamma mia che disastro


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Notizie di propaganda la Intelligence USA sto tiro non li sta dando. Stanno prendendo tutto:
> -Occupazione Donbass dopo olimpiadi
> -Invasione Ucraina entro le 48 dall'occupazione del Dobass.
> 
> Se fosse vera la notizia, il vertice è fallito.


Fosse vero é fallito tutto, non solo il vertice....


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *INTELLIGENCE USA: FORZE NUCLEARI RUSSE SONO PASSATE DALLO STATO DI DETERRENZA DIFENSIVA ALLO STATO ALLERTA DI COMBATTIMENTO.*


"Filtra ottimismo"


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Io ho ancora in mente il pirla del mio palazzo con 20 casse d'acqua in garage durante la prima corsa del covid... Voglio dire, se anche mancasse l'acqua in bottiglia ti puoi pure bere quella del rubinetto, mica è la fine del mondo. La gente è pazza, non comprende che le merci mancheranno per questi comportamenti e non per altro. Voglio dire anche uno non paranoico se dopo 3 volte che va a fare la spesa vede che manca roba, appena trova quel che cerca si carica di brutto, col risultato che si apre una catena di comportamenti dannosi e poi manca tutto.


Infatti poi si resta senza proprio per questi motivi. 

Durante la prima emergenza covid ho scoperto che esiste il lievito da kg, mai visto in vita mia nei supermercati.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Soprattutto con le atomiche di ora. Io abito nell'Hinterland di Milano sicuramente per risparmiare testate ne lanciano una che fa annienterà mezza Lombardia, sai che cosa possa fare una cantina (che non ho ma ho il solaio). Tra l'altro anche andare sotto la metropolitana con i miei genitori a piedi son tipo 15 minuti, arriva prima il missile. No mi abbraccio a loro, dico grazie per aver avuto dei genitori splendi e addio.



In realtà devi proprio sperare di finire così, altrimenti c'è un calvario di morte per radiazioni che non è tanto allegro


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Fosse vero é fallito tutto, non solo il vertice....



Vediamo la cosa positiva..... Kessie non va via a zero 



.....Scherzo ovviamente provo solo a sdrammatizzare


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Però quelle richieste della Russia (sempre se vero) non le accetterebbe nessuno stato di quelli che ad oggi appoggiano l'Ucraina, dubito che se non dovesse andare bene il negoziato quegli stati se la prendano con l'Ucraina e l'abbandonino.
> 
> Io spero davvero che le richieste Russe non siano quelle.


Ma gli stati che appoggiano l’ucraina non sono l’ucraina infatti. Bisognerebbe comprendere bene la posizione di questi stato anziché soffiare sul fuoco no? L’ucraina in che posizione è?


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Fosse vero é fallito tutto, non solo il vertice....



Una trattativa come questa non si chiude in un solo incontro. Sentiamo il comunicato ufficiale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Il fatto che non dicano ancora nulla potrebbe essere positivo, magari devono preparare un comunicato.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il fatto che non dicano ancora nulla potrebbe essere positivo, magari devono preparare un comunicato.



Secondo me diranno che intendono rivedersi.


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2022)

_nu jeans e na maglietta_


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me diranno che intendono rivedersi.


Buono lo stesso no?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Dai siii zelensky tieni durohhh e fai crollare l’impero russohhhh. Mamma mia che disastro



No,"se è furbo li mette in attesa per una settimana e poi si godrà lo spettacolo".
Come fosse una chiamata..  

Se i colloqui sono andati male,l'ucraina sarà spazzata via.
Magari non dall'atomica ,ma fino ad ora i russi hanno avuto difficoltà anche per via dei civili e non hanno voluto fare troppo danno.
Ora entreranno con la mano pesante..


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Buono lo stesso no?



Certo, l’importante è non rompere le trattative.


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> In realtà devi proprio sperare di finire così, altrimenti c'è un calvario di morte per radiazioni che non è tanto allegro


Appunto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> _nu jeans e na maglietta_


Che sguardi sereni....


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Che sguardi sereni....


Strano che gli ucraini siano ancora vivi comunque.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Forse non hai capito il pericolo che stiamo correndo. Tu devi pregare il Signore e tutti i santi che la Russia non collassi, perchè se ciò dovesse accadere sarà muoia sansone con tutti i filistei. Qui non si gioca più, siamo alle porte di una guerra atomica. Smettetela di comportarvi come tifosi.


Ma quale tifoso, sono un'analista  
Andateci piano con sta guerra atomica, dai!


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me diranno che intendono rivedersi.



nel frattempo continuiamo a bombardarvi


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Strano che gli ucraini siano ancora vivi comunque.


No beh, secondo me sarebbe stato troppo pure per i russi fargli una trappola simile


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Ma non hanno mai perso una guerra e mai sono stati assoggettati a forze straniere
> Sono impossibili da conquistare e controllare


Certo, perchè c'è l' Ucraina davanti


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> nel frattempo continuiamo a bombardarvi



Aspettiamo il comunicato ufficiale.


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No beh, secondo me sarebbe stato troppo pure per i russi fargli una trappola simile


Anche perché non c'era il Presidente Ucraino ma solo una delegazione se ho capito bene.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Non vorrei che fosse andato male e Zelensky, per dire no, aspetti che i delegati siano in Polonia almeno


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma quale tifoso, sono un'analista
> Andateci piano con sta guerra atomica, dai!


Se sei un'analista fa' una cosa: leggi Tolstoj e Dostoevskij. Ti faranno capire sui russi molto più di 1000 pagine di paper economici e geopolitici.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Anche perché non c'era il Presidente Ucraino ma solo una delegazione se ho capito bene.


Ne sono certo, quello si sarebbe stato un suicidio


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No,"se è furbo li mette in attesa per una settimana e poi si godrà lo spettacolo".
> Come fosse una chiamata..
> 
> Se i colloqui sono andati male,l'ucraina sarà spazzata via.
> ...


Fior di analisti militari stanno sottolineando le enormi difficoltà dell'esercito russo.
Se Putin avesse voluto andarci pesante modello siria con le termobariche lo avrebbe già fatto, quelle richieste sono una dichiarazione di debolezza.
La guerra non è un gioco, ma non possiamo fare la pace sulla pelle degli ucraini: sono un popolo fiero, hanno capito che c'è margine per bastonare i russi e non si faranno problemi a continuare a lottare.
Non sta a noi decidere i termini della pace, sta solo a loro.
Da un punto di vista strategico, la scelta migliore per gli ucraini è continuare a combattere perchè i russi sono in difficoltà miltiare, politica e soprattutto economica.
Il resto sono considerazioni morali che nel mio lavoro servono poco.
Il tutto, chiaramente, con il massimo rispetto per i morti e per i civili.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ne sono certo, quello si sarebbe stato un suicidio


Mi sembra di aver visto Zelensky nelle foto, o ho visto male?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *NOTIZIA DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> LE RICHIESTE RUSSE:
> 
> ...


per totale si intende di ambo le parti?


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di aver visto Zelensky nelle foto, o ho visto male?


Hai visto male


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ne sono certo, quello si sarebbe stato un suicidio



Forse se a Putin sarebbe bastato eliminarlo fisicamente lo avrebbe già fatto senza necessità di una guerra.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi sembra di aver visto Zelensky nelle foto, o ho visto male?


No, non mi pare ci fosse


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> _nu jeans e na maglietta_


Mamma mia gli ucraini….


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

E aggiungo: io al gioco "teniamoci buono putin che è pazzo, diamogli quello che vuole per evitare la guerra" non solo non mi unisco, ma lo trovo strategicamente deleterio e funzionale ad un aumento della tensione nel medio periodo.
Ci vuole fermezza.
Senza guerra, ma fermezza.
Ben vengano le sanzioni economiche, la russia va piegata finchè non scende a miti consigli in Ucraina.
Vogliono tornare tra i paesi civili del sistema internazionale? trovino una pace soddisfacente con gli Ucraini e raccolgano le macerie, li aiuteremo. 
Altrimenti, non possono giocare al conquistatore e sperare che il mondo resti a guardare.
Ricordate monaco?


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> No,"se è furbo li mette in attesa per una settimana e poi si godrà lo spettacolo".
> Come fosse una chiamata..
> 
> Se i colloqui sono andati male,l'ucraina sarà spazzata via.
> ...


È evidente..e qui fanno passare tutto questo per un gioco….


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Gli USA spostano la 173 Brigata da Aviano alla Lettonia*


niente da fare altra pressione da parte degli usa sull europa putin avrà fatto il primo passo ma questi sono degli skifosi pure loro


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*DA CONFERMARE:

SEMBRA CHE LE NEGOZIAZIONI NON SIANO TERMINATE, LE PARTI SI SONO PRESE UNA PAUSA PER COMUNICARE LA SITUAZIONE AI RISPETTIVI CAPI DI STATO.*


----------



## ARKANA (28 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> _nu jeans e na maglietta_


le bottiglie sono ancora tutte ermeticamente chiuse


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> SEMBRA CHE LE NEGOZIAZIONI NON SIANO TERMINATE, LE PARTI SI SONO PRESE UNA PAUSA PER COMUNICARE LA SITUAZIONE AI RISPETTIVI CAPI DI STATO.*


Possibile


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, perchè c'è l' Ucraina davanti


Ma dai..
Semplicemente prima l’impero e poi l’URSS avevano una estensione territoriale paurosa..fatta di tanti stati e terreni diversi. Con un clima rigidissimo.


----------



## Controcorrente (28 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> niente da fare altra pressione da parte degli usa sull europa putin avrà fatto il primo passo ma questi sono degli skifosi pure loro


Se si va al passo successivo, ringrazia che ci sono. Fidati, che nessuno in occidente, vuole una guerra.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Se sei un'analista fa' una cosa: leggi Tolstoj e Dostoevskij. Ti faranno capire sui russi molto più di 1000 pagine di paper economici e geopolitici.


92 minuti di applausi!
Dostoevskij l’ho letto quasi tutto ed è il mio autore preferito


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E aggiungo: io al gioco "teniamoci buono putin che è pazzo, diamogli quello che vuole per evitare la guerra" non solo non mi unisco, ma lo trovo strategicamente deleterio e funzionale ad un aumento della tensione nel medio periodo.
> Ci vuole fermezza.
> Senza guerra, ma fermezza.
> Ben vengano le sanzioni economiche, la russia va piegata finchè non scende a miti consigli in Ucraina.
> ...



Non si tratta di dare ai russi quello che vogliono.

Si tratta di uscire da uno stallo, che credo sia la migliore cosa al momento. Poi si può cercare ulteriori quadre, tenendo a bada l'escalation.

Se stai per affogare, intanto ti aggrappi a qualcosa. Poi vediamo se è una zattera o uno yacht di lusso.

Vogliamo tutto e subito, vogliamo l'impossibile.

Cioè, Putin che si deve ritirare e chiedere scusa. Rendiamoci conto. Sicuramente plausibile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mi é capitato un articolo su la 7 dove riportano le parole di ieri delle 500 testate che potenzialmente potrebbero distruggere usa e nato. Ecco, 500, ma su la7 son diventate 1000  che qualità di giornalismo per dio.... Chissà su repubblica, saranno infinite e tutte già in volo


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> le bottiglie sono ancora tutte ermeticamente chiuse


Bottiglie chiuse a mano...


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di dare ai russi quello che vogliono.
> 
> Si tratta di uscire da uno stallo, che credo sia la migliore cosa al momento. Poi si può cercare ulteriori quadre, tenendo a bada l'escalation.
> 
> ...


Concordo, meglio dare "qualcosa" a quel pazzo poi tra 10 anni crepa quello amen..


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Se sei un'analista fa' una cosa: leggi Tolstoj e Dostoevskij. Ti faranno capire sui russi molto più di 1000 pagine di paper economici e geopolitici.


Grazie per avermi spiegato come fare il mio lavoro! 
Detto ciò, ripeto, le ragioni russe le capisco (allargamento della NATO ad est, sindrome da accerchiamento, declino economico, sindrome post sovietica..), ma da qui a capire le modalità con cui stanno perseguendo i propri obiettivi di sicurezza ce ne passa.
Quanto sta accadendo è ingiustificabile secondo qualsiasi codice di diritto internazionale.
Questa è un'aggressione ad uno stato sovrano, il resto è filosofia spicciola, inutile, pretestuosa di cui non mi faccio niente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non si tratta di dare ai russi quello che vogliono.
> 
> Si tratta di uscire da uno stallo, che credo sia la migliore cosa al momento. Poi si può cercare ulteriori quadre, tenendo a bada l'escalation.
> 
> ...


E infatti, a mio parere, la scelta più logica per l'ucraina è negoziare.
Ma al contempo, la posizione ucraina si rafforza giorno per giorno all'aumentare delle difficoltà russe.
Credo che sia plausibile raggiungere un'intesa sul riconoscimento dello status quo (Crimea LPR e DPR), una dichiarazione di neutralità e basta. 
Perchè capitolare ora se man mano hai piu leverage negoziale? Sono i russi che hanno interesse a fare la pace perchè si stanno accorgendo di averla fatta fuori dal vaso e gli sta scoppiando l'economia in mano, avessero avuto interesse a continuare l'aggressione si sarebbero presentati al tavolo con condizioni ben piu pressanti.
O vogliamo credere che Putin stia facendo tutto sto casino solo ed esclusivamente per aggiungere un paio di articoli sulla neutralità alla costituzione ucraina? il bluff è svelato...


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> SEMBRA CHE LE NEGOZIAZIONI NON SIANO TERMINATE, LE PARTI SI SONO PRESE UNA PAUSA PER COMUNICARE LA SITUAZIONE AI RISPETTIVI CAPI DI STATO.*


I russi per comunicare a Putin.

Gli ucraini per comunicare alla Casa Bianca


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono ottime notizie invece.
> La base del negoziato è molto buona ed evidenzia le grosse difficoltà russe.
> Hanno piu bisogno i russi di una pace immediata degli ucraini.
> Se Zelensky non è scemo gli da appuntamento a settimana prossima e si gode lo spettacolo della russia che collassa.


in una settimana può succedere di tutto purtroppo non solo il collasso della russia


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> I russi per comunicare a Putin.
> 
> *Gli ucraini per comunicare alla Casa Bianca*


Quindi il destino del mondo dipende dal sonnellino di sleepy ioe


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Navi da combattimento russe nel mare del Nord e nel Pacifico passano da allerta militare base a rafforzata*

spiegate a Brunetta che non sia il green pass...


----------



## Milanlove (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Grazie per avermi spiegato come fare il mio lavoro!
> Detto ciò, ripeto, le ragioni russe le capisco (allargamento della NATO ad est, sindrome da accerchiamento, declino economico, sindrome post sovietica..), ma da qui a capire le modalità con cui stanno perseguendo i propri obiettivi di sicurezza ce ne passa.
> Quanto sta accadendo è ingiustificabile secondo qualsiasi codice di diritto internazionale.
> Questa è un'aggressione ad uno stato sovrano, il resto è filosofia spicciola, inutile, pretestuosa di cui non mi faccio niente.


esatto.
per non parlare di chi vuole spiegare all'Ucraina come deve chiedere la pace.
Sono sotto invasione di un mega esercito molto più potente del loro, con sacrifici e sacrifici delle loro vite umane, stanno difendendo eroicamente la propria nazione, la propria casa e la propria famiglia. Arriviamo noi dal nostro divano a dirgli "dai fai la pace, così non morite più e putin non ci lancia la bomba atomica. Dovete solo alzare le mani, accettare le condizioni di chi state eroicamente bloccando la loro invasione, vivere sotto il comando russo (dal quale vi eravate liberati). Tu presidente ti devi fare giustiziare insieme a voi generali e ufficiali dell'esercito ucraino. Dai su, fate la pace che voglio stare tranquillo e fra poco inizia la partita e non me la fanno vedere in tv perchè c'è l'edizione straordinaria del tg".


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque, se usciamo da questa situazione, aspettatavi tagli ovunque per spostare i "soldi" sulla difesa.

"Visto che succede? Dobbiamo ora mettere tanti soldi nella difesa altrimenti la nostra libertà sarà a rischio"


----------



## Davidoff (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E infatti, a mio parere, la scelta più logica per l'ucraina è negoziare.
> Ma al contempo, la posizione ucraina si rafforza giorno per giorno all'aumentare delle difficoltà russe.
> Credo che sia plausibile raggiungere un'intesa sul riconoscimento dello status quo (Crimea LPR e DPR), una dichiarazione di neutralità e basta.
> Perchè capitolare ora se man mano hai piu leverage negoziale? Sono i russi che hanno interesse a fare la pace perchè si stanno accorgendo di averla fatta fuori dal vaso e gli sta scoppiando l'economia in mano, avessero avuto interesse a continuare l'aggressione si sarebbero presentati al tavolo con condizioni ben piu pressanti.
> O vogliamo credere che Putin stia facendo tutto sto casino solo ed esclusivamente per aggiungere un paio di articoli sulla neutralità alla costituzione ucraina? il bluff è svelato...


Mah, ci rendiamo conto che se l'Ucraina gli cede Crimea e Donbass di fatto si condanna alla povertà eterna? Quelle risorse energetiche sono l'unica cosa che potrebbe tirarli su economicamente. Per me non cederanno mai quei territori, a meno di non subìre bombardamenti devastanti.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Navi da combattimento russe nel mare del Nord e nel Pacifico passano da allerta militare base a rafforzata*
> 
> spiegate a Brunetta che non sia il green pass...


Questo Putin è davvero pericoloso, mi fa molto paura da una parta da l'idea di trattare poi ti sgancia la bombetta a sorpresa come con l'invasione.


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

*le forze russe controllano la centrale nucleare di Zaporizhzhya.*


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Grazie per avermi spiegato come fare il mio lavoro!
> Detto ciò, ripeto, le ragioni russe le capisco (allargamento della NATO ad est, sindrome da accerchiamento, declino economico, sindrome post sovietica..), ma da qui a capire le modalità con cui stanno perseguendo i propri obiettivi di sicurezza ce ne passa.
> Quanto sta accadendo è ingiustificabile secondo qualsiasi codice di diritto internazionale.
> Questa è un'aggressione ad uno stato sovrano, il resto è filosofia spicciola, inutile, pretestuosa di cui non mi faccio niente.


Forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Non entro minimamente nella questione perchè, pur avendo le mie idee, non sono in grado di discernere chi abbia torto e chi abbia ragione. Il tuo problema, che è quello di molti analisti, è quello di giudicare il comportamento dei russi con i nostri parametri. Non è così. I russi li freghi quando le cose vanno bene, ma spalle al muro sono incrollabili. Sono riusciti a sostenere un sistema fallimentare come l'Urss per decenni. E dopo un crollo storico di quella portata si sono ripresi e sono diventati di nuovo una superpotenza. Se pensiamo di metterli spalle al muro con le sanzioni economiche siamo fuori strada, sarebbero capaci di mangiare per anni solo pane a cipolla. Hanno una concezione messianica di se stessi, credono che Dio gli abbia dato una missione. Capisci bene che se da un lato ci sono "solo" motivazioni economiche, e dall'altro ci sono anche motivazioni più che valoriali, direi spirituali, allora le cose sono un pochino più complicate di come le fate voi. Ripeto, leggi un po' di letteratura russa, ti farà bene.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque, se usciamo da questa situazione, aspettatavi tagli ovunque per spostare i "soldi" sulla difesa.
> 
> "Visto che succede? Dobbiamo ora mettere tanti soldi nella difesa altrimenti la nostra libertà sarà a rischio"



Per non parlare dei miliardi che verranno dati all'Ucraina


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> esatto.
> per non parlare di chi vuole spiegare all'Ucraina come deve chiedere la pace.
> Sono sotto invasione di un mega esercito molto più potente del loro, con sacrifici e sacrifici delle loro vite umane, stanno difendendo eroicamente la propria nazione, la propria casa e la propria famiglia. Arriviamo noi dal nostro divano a dirgli "dai fai la pace, così non morite più e putin non ci lancia la bomba atomica. Dovete solo alzare le mani, accettare le condizioni di chi state eroicamente bloccando la loro invasione, vivere sotto il comando russo (dal quale vi eravate liberati). Tu presidente ti devi fare giustiziare insieme a voi generali e ufficiali dell'esercito ucraino. Dai su, fate la pace che voglio stare tranquillo e fra poco inizia la partita e non me la fanno vedere in tv perchè c'è l'edizione straordinaria del tg".


Infatti il punto è questo.
Egoisticamente parlando ci potrebbe convenire che l'Ucraina si arrenda, a patto che Putin si fermi lì.
Però agli ucraini non credo.

Il fatto è che noi ci siamo apertamente schierati per loro.


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Borrell smentisce Von der Leyen:*

*"Adesione Ucraina in UE non è in agenda"*


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> esatto.
> per non parlare di chi vuole spiegare all'Ucraina come deve chiedere la pace.
> Sono sotto invasione di un mega esercito molto più potente del loro, con sacrifici e sacrifici delle loro vite umane, stanno difendendo eroicamente la propria nazione, la propria casa e la propria famiglia. Arriviamo noi dal nostro divano a dirgli "dai fai la pace, così non morite più e putin non ci lancia la bomba atomica. Dovete solo alzare le mani, accettare le condizioni di chi state eroicamente bloccando la loro invasione, vivere sotto il comando russo (dal quale vi eravate liberati). Tu presidente ti devi fare giustiziare insieme a voi generali e ufficiali dell'esercito ucraino. Dai su, fate la pace che voglio stare tranquillo e fra poco inizia la partita e non me la fanno vedere in tv perchè c'è l'edizione straordinaria del tg".


Se stesse decidendo solo il destino ucraino ti darei ragione, ma qua sta decidendo il destino di tutti noi. Abbassi la cresta pure lui (con sleepy ioe) che di andare in guerra per lui non ne ho proprio la minima intenzione.


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Russia per reciprocità di sanzioni chiude lo spazio di volo a 36 paesi occidentali *


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *INTELLIGENCE USA: FORZE NUCLEARI RUSSE SONO PASSATE DALLO STATO DI DETERRENZA DIFENSIVA ALLO STATO ALLERTA DI COMBATTIMENTO.*


immagino sia cosi' anche per loro


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> E infatti, a mio parere, la scelta più logica per l'ucraina è negoziare.
> Ma al contempo, la posizione ucraina si rafforza giorno per giorno all'aumentare delle difficoltà russe.
> Credo che sia plausibile raggiungere un'intesa sul riconoscimento dello status quo (Crimea LPR e DPR), una dichiarazione di neutralità e basta.
> Perchè capitolare ora se man mano hai piu leverage negoziale? Sono i russi che hanno interesse a fare la pace perchè si stanno accorgendo di averla fatta fuori dal vaso e gli sta scoppiando l'economia in mano, avessero avuto interesse a continuare l'aggressione si sarebbero presentati al tavolo con condizioni ben piu pressanti.
> O vogliamo credere che Putin stia facendo tutto sto casino solo ed esclusivamente per aggiungere un paio di articoli sulla neutralità alla costituzione ucraina? il bluff è svelato...



Guarda, sarò un idiota visionario e tutto quello che vuoi, per carità.

Tu fai abbozzare agli yankee di mettere missili e spostare postazioni e armamenti in continuazione, e poi vediamo.

Cioè, questi non sono scemi, eh. Tutto il mondo vuole che smettano, ma lo stai facendo tenendo la mano sulla pistola. Prova a stare più rilassato. Tanto mica crederai che appena togli la mano dalla fondina, questi prendono e in una giornata si prendono tutta l'Europa, eh.

Qui semplicemente non si vuole arrivare alla risoluzione. La bestia s'è indemoniata e non gli si vuole dare il cioccolatino per tranquillizzarla, ecco, deve per forza essere presa a frustate e messa al guinzaglio. Spiace ma mi sembra così.

Quando la bestia è ferita e morente, è proprio allora che darà fondo alle energie. Succede così in natura, pensiamoci bene. Lo dico per la milionesima e ultima volta. E non sto dicendo di accettare a babbo morto. Sto dicendo di discuterne con persuasione.

Felice di sbagliarmi su tutto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Mi é capitato un articolo su la 7 dove riportano le parole di ieri delle 500 testate che potenzialmente potrebbero distruggere usa e nato. Ecco, 500, ma su la7 son diventate 1000  che qualità di giornalismo per dio.... Chissà su repubblica, saranno infinite e tutte già in volo



Occhio che le 500 testate sono solamente quelle montate nei sottomarini di Vladimiro


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Che maledetto quel Putin.

Anche dai commenti ( e non è un' accusa) si evince che siamo disposti a metterci a 90 e dargliela vinta.

Come siamo finiti a questo punto? Ormai siamo sotto degrado da ogni punto di vista.

E ripeto, non è un' accusa, nonostante io sia per la fermezza, comprendo che la cosa più giusta sia evitare assolutamente il degenero nucleare.


----------



## Simo98 (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, perchè c'è l' Ucraina davanti



In che senso?
Le due invasioni più importanti (Napoleone e Hitler) sono andate oltre l'Ucraina. Il fallimento deriva dal fatto che è un terreno immenso, di conseguenza linee di rifornimento troppo lunghe da sostenere. Aggiungi un clima infernale e popolazione notoriamente restia alla sottomissione estera
Per certi versi sarebbe lo stesso per gli USA, inespugnabili anche loro


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

*700 agenti della guardia nazionale in arrivo a Washington per il discorso di Biden al Congresso domani.
Si rimette la recinzione che mancava dall'assalto a Capitol Hill oltre un anno fa
Biden teme i convogli della libertà nati in Canada*


il cosiddetto mondo libero che teme i convogli della libertà...


----------



## Milanlove (28 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Infatti il punto è questo.
> Egoisticamente parlando ci potrebbe convenire che l'Ucraina si arrenda, a patto che Putin si fermi lì.
> Però agli ucraini non credo.
> 
> Il fatto è che noi ci siamo apertamente schierati per loro.


secondo me, egoisticamente, facendo un discorso tanto cinico quanto è grande il monte Everest, a noi conviene che l'Ucraina resista in guerra e tenga il più possibile i russi impantanati in questa guerra per loro ogni giorno sempre più disastrosa. Più dura la guerra, più si indebolisce la russia, più di conseguenza si indebolisce la posizione di Putin.
E quando al Russia non ce la fa proprio più e Putin è obbligato ad interrompere la guerra per non rischiare di perdere il suo potere in patria, fai gli accordi dando un contentino a Putin giusto per non fargli perdere la faccia davanti al mondo e fargli accettare la pace nella maniera meno dolorosa possibile per lui.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> Le due invasioni più importanti (Napoleone e Hitler) sono andate oltre l'Ucraina. Il fallimento deriva dal fatto che è un terreno immenso, di conseguenza linee di rifornimento troppo lunghe da sostenere. Aggiungi un clima infernale e popolazione notoriamente restia alla sottomissione estera
> Per certi versi sarebbe lo stesso per gli USA, inespugnabili anche loro


Infatti l’ucraina non c’entra nulla..


----------



## ignaxio (28 Febbraio 2022)

@Trumpusconi o per chi altro esperto:
Ipoteticamente parlando, Putin avrebbe il potere di sganciare una bomba di sua spontanea iniziativa senza essere fermato o è come nei film che sono in 3 a dover girare la chiave di attivazione?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Non entro minimamente nella questione perchè, pur avendo le mie idee, non sono in grado di discernere chi abbia torto e chi abbia ragione. Il tuo problema, che è quello di molti analisti, è quello di giudica il comportamento dei russi con i nostri parametri. Non è così. I russi li freghi quando le cose vanno bene, ma spalle al muro sono incrollabili. Sono riusciti a sostenere un sistema fallimentare come l'Urss per decenni. E dopo un crollo storico di quella portata si sono ripresi e sono diventati di nuovo una superpotenza. Se pensiamo di metterli spalle al muro con le sanzioni economiche siamo fuori strada, sarebbero capaci di mangiare per anni solo pane a cipolla. Hanno una concezione messianica di se stessi, credono che Dio gli abbia dato una missione. Capisci bene che se da un lato ci sono "solo" motivazioni economiche, e dall'altro ci sono anche motivazioni più che valoriali, direi trascendentali, allora le cose sono un pochino più complicate di come le fate voi. Ripeto, leggi un po' di letteratura russa, ti farà bene.


Ma su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo, ci mancherebbe.
Ti faccio presente però che gli analisti culturali e psicologi comportamentali sono categorie di professionisti differenti, con i quali solitamente si lavora in sinergia.
Un analista geopolitico è solo una parte del complesso processo di decision making, se hanno bisogno di capire le peculiarità del popolo russo e le loro tendenze culturali chiamano uno storico o un mediatore culturale, io non gli servo


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2022)

pare che Putin e Macron si siano parlati e il russo si sarebbe impegnato a sospendere gli attacchi contro i civili e abitazioni


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Snake ha scritto:


> pare che Putin e Macron si siano parlati e il russo si sarebbe impegnato a sospendere gli attacchi contro i civili e abitazioni


Bene, però Putin a Macron aveva promesso di incontrare Biden, e invece...


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*TELEFONATA PUTIN-MACRON. IL PRESIDENTE RUSSO HA DATO IL SUO BENESTARE PER LA CREAZIONE DI UNA LINEA DI COMUNICAZIONE TRA RUSSIA E NATO AL FINE DI PREVENIRE L'AGGRAVAMENTO DELLA SITUAZIONE. IN OLTRE AVREBBE ASSICURATO DI STATE FACENDO IL POSSIBILE PER EVITARE DI COLPIRE I CIVILI IN UCRAINA.*


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi o per chi altro esperto:
> Ipoteticamente parlando, Putin avrebbe il potere di sganciare una bomba di sua spontanea iniziativa senza essere fermato o è come nei film che sono in 3 a dover girare la chiave di attivazione?



Ho letto ieri che sono sempre 3.
Ma visto chi gli sta attorno,praticamente a girare le chiavi saranno Putin,Putin e ancora Putin


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> @Trumpusconi o per chi altro esperto:
> Ipoteticamente parlando, Putin avrebbe il potere di sganciare una bomba di sua spontanea iniziativa senza essere fermato o è come nei film che sono in 3 a dover girare la chiave di attivazione?


Putin non ha bisogno dell'autorizzazione del parlamento per usare la bomba.
Al contempo, però, tramite l'utilizzo della Cheget (valigetta nucleare), il presidente russo inserisce il primo codice per il lancio.
A quel punto la comunicazione viene trasmessa ai depositari degli altri due codici (che, se non ricordo male, dovrebbero essere il capo di stato maggiore/capo delle forze nucleari strategiche missilistiche e il ministro degli esteri) se uno dei due non comunica il codice e non "gira la chiave", il lancio non avviene.
Per questo motivo sono molto poco aperto alla possibilità di un first strike russo a caso su kiev.


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma su questo siamo perfettamente d'accordo, ci mancherebbe.
> Ti faccio presente però che gli analisti culturali e psicologi comportamentali sono categorie di professionisti differenti, con i quali solitamente si lavora in sinergia.
> Un analista geopolitico è solo una parte del complesso processo di decision making, se hanno bisogno di capire le peculiarità del popolo russo e le loro tendenze culturali chiamano uno storico o un mediatore culturale, io non gli servo


Sì, ma se fai un'analisi della situazione senza tenere conto di quegli aspetti, ne viene fuori qualcosa di non aderente alla realtà.


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> immagino sia cosi' anche per loro


Sicuramente, anche perché se per caso le lancia, poi possono controlanciare subito invece di perdere minuti preziosi.


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Se Putin viene da noi a stappare una bottiglia di spumante e fa il botto un po’ più forte del solito, in Italia restano sei o sette persone.


Berluska 
Salvini 
Gabri 
Fabri 
Ringhio 
Andris 
Divoratore
Azz che noia. Neanche una Olgettina ...


----------



## sunburn (28 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> In che senso?
> Le due invasioni più importanti (Napoleone e Hitler) sono andate oltre l'Ucraina. Il fallimento deriva dal fatto che è un terreno immenso, di conseguenza linee di rifornimento troppo lunghe da sostenere. Aggiungi un clima infernale e popolazione notoriamente restia alla sottomissione estera


Beh un conto è farsela a piedi da Parigi, altro conto partire dal confine Ucraina-Russia…
Penso intendesse questo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TELEFONATA PUTIN-MACRON. IL PRESIDENTE RUSSO HA DATO IL SUO BENESTARE PER LA CREAZIONE DI UNA LINEA DI COMUNICAZIONE TRA RUSSIA E NATO AL FINE DI PREVENIRE L'AGGRAVAMENTO DELLA SITUAZIONE. IN OLTRE AVREBBE ASSICURATO DI STATE FACENDO IL POSSIBILE PER EVITARE DI COLPIRE I CIVILI IN UCRAINA.*


.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Terzo round di colloqui in Bielorussia


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TELEFONATA PUTIN-MACRON. IL PRESIDENTE RUSSO HA DATO IL SUO BENESTARE PER LA CREAZIONE DI UNA LINEA DI COMUNICAZIONE TRA RUSSIA E NATO AL FINE DI PREVENIRE L'AGGRAVAMENTO DELLA SITUAZIONE. IN OLTRE AVREBBE ASSICURATO DI STATE FACENDO IL POSSIBILE PER EVITARE DI COLPIRE I CIVILI IN UCRAINA.*


Purtroppo temo ci sia poco di cui fidarsi, vediamo va


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Terzo round di colloqui in Bielorussia


È il secondo credo


----------



## Milanlove (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Se stesse decidendo solo il destino ucraino ti darei ragione, ma qua sta decidendo il destino di tutti noi. Abbassi la cresta pure lui (con sleepy ioe) che di andare in guerra per lui non ne ho proprio la minima intenzione.


ma in guerra non ci vogliono andare nemmeno i russi, cosa ti credi?
Un conto è invadere l'Ucraina, un conto è andare in guerra contro gli USA.
Prima di lanciare una bomba atomica o andare in una inutile guerra a morire contro gli USA non ci deve pensare solo Putin, ma anche l'esercito, i generali e il popolo russo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Purtroppo temo ci sia poco di cui fidarsi, vediamo va


Parole per far vedere che sta facendo il possibile da parte sua. Ma è chiaro sia un bugiardo patentato, Macron si fa prendere in giro come il primo dei fessi.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Parole per far vedere che sta facendo il possibile da parte sua. Ma è chiaro sia un bugiardo patentato, Macron si fa prendere in giro come il primo dei fessi.


Macron si fece promettere da Putin un incontro con Biden vedi te ahah


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

comunque in certi paesi stanno sclerando con sanzioni inventate di sana pianta ogni mezz'ora...non è che devi necessariamente far quaslasi cosa ti passi per la capoccia.
meglio fare una cosa in meno che una fesseria in più...
non è una gara a chi inventa la sanzione più originale, se una cosa non serve concretamente meglio evitarla

anche su persone civili che non c'entrano niente con la politica...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Certo, perchè c'è l' Ucraina davanti


alla fin della fiera sono ancora "russi"


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TELEFONATA PUTIN-MACRON. IL PRESIDENTE RUSSO HA DATO IL SUO BENESTARE PER LA CREAZIONE DI UNA LINEA DI COMUNICAZIONE TRA RUSSIA E NATO AL FINE DI PREVENIRE L'AGGRAVAMENTO DELLA SITUAZIONE. IN OLTRE AVREBBE ASSICURATO DI STATE FACENDO IL POSSIBILE PER EVITARE DI COLPIRE I CIVILI IN UCRAINA.*


Ma guarda guarda com'è cambiata la retorica del colonello del KGB...
Perchè non sono sorpreso?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma guarda guarda com'è cambiata la retorica del colonello del KGB...
> Perchè non sono sorpreso?


Ormai è impossibile fidarsi del pazzoide, aveva già promesso altre cose a Macron. Mai rispettate.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ma guarda guarda com'è cambiata la retorica del colonello del KGB...
> Perchè non sono sorpreso?


Putin sentì Macron anche la sera di giovedì e anche i giorni prima con le medesime promesse, non gli darei peso


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia gli ucraini….


lo fanno di proposito cosi' li deridono


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Putin sentì Macron anche la sera di giovedì e anche i giorni prima con le medesime promesse, non gli darei peso


Poche ore prima dell'attacco: "Non invaderemo l'ucraina, la Russia non ha mai invaso nessuno".


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TELEFONATA PUTIN-MACRON. IL PRESIDENTE RUSSO HA DATO IL SUO BENESTARE PER LA CREAZIONE DI UNA LINEA DI COMUNICAZIONE TRA RUSSIA E NATO AL FINE DI PREVENIRE L'AGGRAVAMENTO DELLA SITUAZIONE. IN OLTRE AVREBBE ASSICURATO DI STATE FACENDO IL POSSIBILE PER EVITARE DI COLPIRE I CIVILI IN UCRAINA.*


A kirkhiv stanno bombardando a tappeto palazzi dei civili, ci sono video ovunque . Come dicevano gli esperti, sta passando alla strategia del panico tra la gente


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Poche ore prima dell'attacco: "Non invaderemo l'ucraina, la Russia non ha mai invaso nessuno".


Ma infatti Putin non ha usato la parola invasione, ma le parole "Operazione Speciale"


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> le bottiglie sono ancora tutte ermeticamente chiuse


ci credo è acqua


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ormai è impossibile fidarsi del pazzoide, aveva già promesso altre cose a Macron. Mai rispettate.


Si ma non sta bene . Ha capito di averla fatta grossa..rischia una figuraccia pazzesca


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ho letto ieri che sono sempre 3.
> Ma visto chi gli sta attorno,praticamente a girare le chiavi saranno Putin,Putin e ancora Putin


utilizza la utilissima tecnica kage-bunshin


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

le immagini della seconda città ucraina oggi sono impressionanti, presa di mira più di Kiev 
si vedono dei missili enormi conficcati per terra o nei palazzi, oltre ai morti


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*BOMBARDAMENTO DI PROPORZIONI ENORMI IN CORSO A KHARKIV.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BOMBARDAMENTO DI PROPORZIONI ENORMI IN CORSO A KHARKIV.*


L'aveva appena promesso


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BOMBARDAMENTO DI PROPORZIONI ENORMI IN CORSO A KHARKIV.*


No ai bombardamenti ai civili cit. Putin a Marcon


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BOMBARDAMENTO DI PROPORZIONI ENORMI IN CORSO A KHARKIV.*


Fonte?


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BOMBARDAMENTO DI PROPORZIONI ENORMI IN CORSO A KHARKIV.*


Affidabile Putin


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

Anche il parlamento lettone (Saeima) ha approvato la legge per cui i volontari possono entrare nella legione straniera ucraina per combattere. (C'è la news sul sito del parlamento)


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte?


MilitaryInfo e NEXTA


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BOMBARDAMENTO DI PROPORZIONI ENORMI IN CORSO A KHARKIV.*


CORREZIONE, FORSE RIPORTANO I BOMBARDAMENTI DI QUALCHE ORA FA. VEDIAMO SE CI SONO ALTRE CONFERME.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> CORREZIONE, FORSE RIPORTANO I BOMBARDAMENTI DI QUALCHE ORA FA. VEDIAMO SE CI SONO ALTRE CONFERME.


È parso anche a me, vediamo


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Non ha alcun senso usare il nucleare su Kiev quando ci vive accanto e sta facendo di tutto per conquistare quel territorio. Se uno davvero lo vuole usare lo usa su chi odia ( USA e Paesi NATO )


----------



## Maurizio91 (28 Febbraio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato bene. Non entro minimamente nella questione perchè, pur avendo le mie idee, non sono in grado di discernere chi abbia torto e chi abbia ragione. Il tuo problema, che è quello di molti analisti, è quello di giudicare il comportamento dei russi con i nostri parametri. Non è così. I russi li freghi quando le cose vanno bene, ma spalle al muro sono incrollabili. Sono riusciti a sostenere un sistema fallimentare come l'Urss per decenni. E dopo un crollo storico di quella portata si sono ripresi e sono diventati di nuovo una superpotenza. Se pensiamo di metterli spalle al muro con le sanzioni economiche siamo fuori strada, sarebbero capaci di mangiare per anni solo pane a cipolla. Hanno una concezione messianica di se stessi, credono che Dio gli abbia dato una missione. Capisci bene che se da un lato ci sono "solo" motivazioni economiche, e dall'altro ci sono anche motivazioni più che valoriali, direi spirituali, allora le cose sono un pochino più complicate di come le fate voi. Ripeto, leggi un po' di letteratura russa, ti farà bene.


Interessante. 
Visti i riferimenti a quegli autori ti chiedo: ai russi di quale epoca ti stai riferendo? 

Anche ammettendo che gli occidentali siano quelli che hanno perso identità nazionale e valori più di tutti, mi sento di dire che questo cambiamento in una certa misura è avvenuto anche nei russi. Già solo per il semplice arrivo di internet. 

Inoltre non darei così per scontato che le ideologie passino perfettamente da una generazione all'altra; semmai direi il contrario: la vita si è riempita d'altro. I russi secondo me da tempo sono in parte occidentalizzati e individualizzati. I "2000" ci sono anche i Russia, e dubito stiano tutto il giorno a tavola ad assorbire la dottrina russa dal nonno. 

Per questo sarei per stemperare gli animi. Perché secondo me, tendenzialmente, i pazzoidi indottrinati con idee vecchie stanno morendo, e le nuove generazioni pensano ad altro. 

Dopo Putin è difficile pensare che arriverà un altro pazzo del suo livello che invade un paese come se vivesse nel 1900


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

*LA SVIZZERA ADOTTA LE STESSE SANZIONI UE ALLA RUSSIA E CONGELA GLI ASSET DIRETTI E INDIRETTI DI PUTIN. 

Fonte: Bloomberg *


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Putin ha comunicato a Macron che un accordo in Ucraina è possibile esclusivamente se si tiene conto dei legittimi interessi di sicurezza della Russia lo riporta il Cremlino.*


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Putin ha comunicato a Macron che un accordo in Ucraina è possibile esclusivamente se si tiene conto dei legittimi interessi di sicurezza della Russia lo riporta il Cremlino.*


Mi sa che siamo al punto di partenza.
Pare abbia detto neutralità ucraina condizione necessaria


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Interessante.
> Visti i riferimenti a quegli autori ti chiedo: ai russi di quale epoca ti stai riferendo?
> 
> Anche ammettendo che gli occidentali siano quelli che hanno perso identità nazionale e valori più di tutti, mi sento di dire che questo cambiamento in una certa misura è avvenuto anche nei russi. Già solo per il semplice arrivo di internet.
> ...


Mi riferisco ai russi di nessuna epoca e di tutte le epoche. I russi non hanno una concezione lineare del tempo quando si autorappresentano come popolo. Sono fuori dal tempo. Si sentono investiti dai Dio di una missione, e ciò li rende meno sensibili degli altri all'immanenza. Hanno internet? Certo. Si sono modernizzati anche loro? Certissimo. MA sono sempre quel popolo perchè, un po' come per i giapponesi, l'evoluzione tecnologica non ha fatto smarrire loro i valori della tradizione, anche perchè non hanno un governo liberale ma uno che da vent'anni li martella con quel tipo di propaganda.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sa che siamo al punto di partenza.
> Pare abbia detto neutralità ucraina condizione necessaria



Ed è così difficile provare a concedere al momento. Chiedo, eh.

Sembra sia una cosa che deve durare in eterno, come il muro di Berlino.


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sa che siamo al punto di partenza.
> Pare abbia detto neutralità ucraina condizione necessaria


Mi spiace ma qui ha ragione


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ed è così difficile provare a concedere al momento. Chiedo, eh.
> 
> Sembra sia una cosa che deve durare in eterno, come il muro di Berlino.


Si potrebbe effettivamente pensare di concedere una neutralità temporanea di 15/20 anni. Non sarebbe una cattiva soluzione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Putin ha comunicato a Macron che un accordo in Ucraina è possibile esclusivamente se si tiene conto dei legittimi interessi di sicurezza della Russia lo riporta il Cremlino.*


.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Putin a Macron:"accordo con Kiev solo dopo la smilitarizzazione dell'Ucraina"*

Seeee vabbè ciao


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Putin a Macron:"accordo con Kiev solo dopo la smilitarizzazione dell'Ucraina"*
> 
> Seeee vabbè ciao


Questa non verrà mai accettata. Quale paese accetta di smilitarizzarsi rimanendo praticamente indifesa.

Praticamente deve rimanere neutrale e senza esercito e armi. Per la serie "Vi occupiamo tra un paio di anni".


----------



## davoreb (28 Febbraio 2022)

Premettendo che Putin è un pazzo ma c'era davvero bisogno ad arrivare a questo? Che bisogno c'era di mettere basi NATO in ucraina? 

Cioè la situazione mi sembra grottescamente simile all'inizio della seconda guerra mondiale e grazie a dio che Hitler non aveva la bomba atomica altrimenti questo prima di morire avrebbe distrutto tutto.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe effettivamente pensare di concedere una neutralità temporanea di 15/20 anni. Non sarebbe una cattiva soluzione.



Mah, fate voi. Buttata lì da un cr*tino come me.

A me sembra che l'opinione pubblica si stia facendo le seghe su chi ha più testosterone in vena.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*PUTIN FA SAPERE A MACRON CHE L'ACCORDO È POSSIBILE SOLO A QUESTE CONDIZIONI:

- CESSIONE ALLA RUSSIA DI CRIMEA E DONBASS
- SMILITARIZZAZIONE COMPLETA DELL'UCRAINA
- DENAZIFICAZIONE DEL GOVERNO E DEI FUNZIONARI UCRAINI
- STATUS DI NEUTRALITÀ PERMANENTE DELL'UCRAINA
*


----------



## Masanijey (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Grazie per avermi spiegato come fare il mio lavoro!
> Detto ciò, ripeto, le ragioni russe le capisco (allargamento della NATO ad est, sindrome da accerchiamento, declino economico, sindrome post sovietica..), ma da qui a capire le modalità con cui stanno perseguendo i propri obiettivi di sicurezza ce ne passa.
> Quanto sta accadendo è ingiustificabile secondo qualsiasi codice di diritto internazionale.
> Questa è un'aggressione ad uno stato sovrano, il resto è filosofia spicciola, inutile, pretestuosa di cui non mi faccio niente.


Io invece ti ringrazio, unitamente a @Darren Marshall, per tutti gli aggiornamenti dati in questi giorni, accompagnati sempre da un'analisi tecnica della situazione.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN FA SAPERE A MACRON CHE L'ACCORDO È POSSIBILE SOLO A QUESTE CONDIZIONI:
> 
> - CESSIONE ALLA RUSSIA DI CRIMEA E DONBASS
> - SMILITARIZZAZIONE COMPLETA DELL'UCRAINA
> ...



ok prepariamoci a una guerra lunga


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

C'è poco da fare.

Non è questione che l' Ucraina sia neutrale, cosa che potrebbe benissimo decidere di fare.

Qui si tratta di accettare che Putin considera l' Ucraina roba propria.

Non vuole la neutralità, vuole faccia in tutto e per tutto quello che decide lui.

Una conquista mascherata di buone intenzioni.

Dipende tutto dagli ucraini, da quello che vogliono loro.
Devono rinunciare non solo all' UE o alla Nato, ma proprio al diritto di difendersi.

I russi stanno davvero male del cervello, ormai siamo nel 2022.

Dovrebbero semplicemente essere "gentili" e godersi i frutti del mondo odierno come fanno tutti gli occidentali da mezzo secolo.

Magari dalla prossima generazione, chi lo sa, lo capiranno.


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN FA SAPERE A MACRON CHE L'ACCORDO È POSSIBILE SOLO A QUESTE CONDIZIONI:
> 
> - CESSIONE ALLA RUSSIA DI CRIMEA E DONBASS
> - SMILITARIZZAZIONE COMPLETA DELL'UCRAINA
> ...


Non se ne esce più. Non accetterà mai.

Con questa idea, poi invaderà la Finlandia chiedendo le stesse cose (con uscita dalla UE però essendo membro), poi tocca alla Svezia...

L'unica speranza è una rivolta interna.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN FA SAPERE A MACRON CHE L'ACCORDO È POSSIBILE SOLO A QUESTE CONDIZIONI:
> 
> - CESSIONE ALLA RUSSIA DI CRIMEA E DONBASS
> - SMILITARIZZAZIONE COMPLETA DELL'UCRAINA
> ...



'Denazificazione'. No, dai, le sue sparate di propaganda sono proprio insopportabili.
poi la smilitarizzazione é difficile quando tu sai l'aggressore e stai faticando proprio perche loro sono militarizzati. Senza il loro militare ora sarebbero gia parte della Russia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN FA SAPERE A MACRON CHE L'ACCORDO È POSSIBILE SOLO A QUESTE CONDIZIONI:
> 
> - CESSIONE ALLA RUSSIA DI CRIMEA E DONBASS
> - SMILITARIZZAZIONE COMPLETA DELL'UCRAINA
> ...


Finita


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN FA SAPERE A MACRON CHE L'ACCORDO È POSSIBILE SOLO A QUESTE CONDIZIONI:
> 
> - CESSIONE ALLA RUSSIA DI CRIMEA E DONBASS
> - SMILITARIZZAZIONE COMPLETA DELL'UCRAINA
> ...


Vabbè allora addio.
Fonte?


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si potrebbe effettivamente pensare di concedere una neutralità temporanea di 15/20 anni. Non sarebbe una cattiva soluzione.


secondo me è più facile che in 15/20 anni si disgreghi l UE piuttosto che la russia


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

*LA FIFA AVREBBE DECISO DI SOSPENDERE LA RUSSIA DALLE COMPETIZIONI 

Fonte:BBC*


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN FA SAPERE A MACRON CHE L'ACCORDO È POSSIBILE SOLO A QUESTE CONDIZIONI:
> 
> - CESSIONE ALLA RUSSIA DI CRIMEA E DONBASS
> - SMILITARIZZAZIONE COMPLETA DELL'UCRAINA
> ...


la denazificazione come la chiama lui va in contrasto con la neutralità, significa di fatto che vuole controllare l'intera nazione dato che accetterà solo governicchi scelti da lui.
La vedo brutta, poi i nostri rincarano la dose annunciando entrate nella Nato ecc nonostante siano impossibili in queste condizioni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Vabbè allora addio.
> Fonte?


Giornali francesi


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN FA SAPERE A MACRON CHE L'ACCORDO È POSSIBILE SOLO A QUESTE CONDIZIONI:
> 
> - CESSIONE ALLA RUSSIA DI CRIMEA E DONBASS
> - SMILITARIZZAZIONE COMPLETA DELL'UCRAINA
> ...



Allora non ci siamo capiti. Più uno rifiuta e più questo avanza pretese.

E' necessario scriverlo bello grande, se no non ci si arriva.

Uno dei due blocchi deve smetterla di fare il grosso. Proviamo a vedere se lo farà Putin.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN FA SAPERE A MACRON CHE L'ACCORDO È POSSIBILE SOLO A QUESTE CONDIZIONI:
> 
> - CESSIONE ALLA RUSSIA DI CRIMEA E DONBASS
> - SMILITARIZZAZIONE COMPLETA DELL'UCRAINA
> ...


.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Giornali francesi


Quali di preciso?

(Non che non mi fidi ma mi serve l'articolo ahaha)


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Quali di preciso?
> 
> (Non che non mi fidi ma mi serve l'articolo ahaha)


NEXTA citava le monde e le Figaro se non sbaglio, ma è una immediate Press release quindi non so se ce già un articolo.


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Smilitarizzazione è quello che ha subito la Germania post trattato di Versailles
> Assurdo pensare che possano accettare, è una misura che si impone a paese sconfitto e inerme


I tedeschi erano ancora in offensiva contro la Francia, sono crollati per via del fronte interno con scioperi e rivoluzioni varie. L'Ucraina è in prospettive MOLTO peggiori dato che nella migliore delle previsioni tra un mese i russi sono nella capitale.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN FA SAPERE A MACRON CHE L'ACCORDO È POSSIBILE SOLO A QUESTE CONDIZIONI:
> 
> - CESSIONE ALLA RUSSIA DI CRIMEA E DONBASS
> - SMILITARIZZAZIONE COMPLETA DELL'UCRAINA
> ...


Va bene Vlad, ne parliamo la settimana prossima! Un abbraccio, saluta gli zii!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ma i negoziati non sono ancora in corso?


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *PUTIN FA SAPERE A MACRON CHE L'ACCORDO È POSSIBILE SOLO A QUESTE CONDIZIONI:
> 
> - CESSIONE ALLA RUSSIA DI CRIMEA E DONBASS
> - SMILITARIZZAZIONE COMPLETA DELL'UCRAINA
> ...


Finita

Tutto sto casino per l'Ucraina ragazzi.. siamo veramente all'osso.. Saltiamo tutti per l'Ucraina.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> NEXTA citava le monde e le Figaro se non sbaglio, ma è una immediate Press release quindi non so se ce già un articolo.


Nexta su Twitter? Non trovo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Nexta su Twitter? Non trovo...


Si si su Twitter


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2022)

che verme schifoso


----------



## ILMAGO (28 Febbraio 2022)

Che negoziati sono se tramite esso Putin ottiene il 100% di ciò che otterrebbe vincendo la guerra? Ha chiesto zero compromessi, grazie al c……


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*DA CONFERMARE:

SEMBRA CHE LE TRATTATIVE DIPLOMATICHE TRA UCRAINA E RUSSIA SI STIANO PROTRAENDO AD OLTRANZA. *


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Che negoziati sono se tramite esso Putin ottiene il 100% di ciò che otterrebbe vincendo la guerra? Ha chiesto zero compromessi, grazie al c……


La Nato sa che poi cede farà lo stesso con il prossimo, prima o poi finiranno i paesi neutrali... (Georgia) e passeranno ai neutrali ma dentro la UE (Finlandia, Svezia) e poi?


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si si su Twitter


L'unico tweet dice che si sono telefonati, non le condizioni di Putin...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

La Repubblica: 
Ucraina - Russia. Ripresi i colloqui.​


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*DRAGHI FIRMA IL DECRETO DI "GUERRA": CONFERMATI AIUTI MILITARI ED ECONOMICI ALL'UCRAINA. CONFERMATA LA RIAPERTURA DELLE CENTRALI A CARBONE PER LA CARENZA DI GAS.*


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Putin si è impegnato nella telefonata con Macron su tre punti:

salvaguardare civili, abitazioni private, strade principali*


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> L'unico tweet dice che si sono telefonati, non le condizioni di Putin...


Ok lo riporta anche Repubblica


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DRAGHI FIRMA IL DECRETO DI "GUERRA": CONFERMATI AIUTI MILITARI ED ECONOMICI ALL'UCRAINA. CONFERMATA LA RIAPERTURA DELLE CENTRALI A CARBONE PER LA CARENZA DI GAS.*



Decreto di guerra mi sembra eccessivo.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DRAGHI FIRMA IL DECRETO DI "GUERRA": CONFERMATI AIUTI MILITARI ED ECONOMICI ALL'UCRAINA. CONFERMATA LA RIAPERTURA DELLE CENTRALI A CARBONE PER LA CARENZA DI GAS.*



Poi però continueremo a fornire tecnologia per le centrali nucleari agli altri, eh.

Aperto e chiuso OT.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Che negoziati sono se tramite esso Putin ottiene il 100% di ciò che otterrebbe vincendo la guerra? Ha chiesto zero compromessi, grazie al c……



Beh,nonostante la propaganda che in questi giorni sta usando il massimo sforzo possibile per far credere altro,se Putino usa la mano pesante,la capitale la conquista anche in 5 ore.
E dal momento che la NATO al momento invia soltanto armi/soldi/rifornimenti e non interviene militarmente in prima persona (per i motivi che in questi giorni abbiamo elencato tutti quanti), o è oggi,o domani,o tra 1 settimana o tra 2,non esisteranno neanche più i negoziati ucraini-russi perchè sarà già totalmente in mano a questi ultimi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Decreto di guerra mi sembra eccessivo.


Tra virgolette infatti*.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DRAGHI FIRMA IL DECRETO DI "GUERRA": CONFERMATI AIUTI MILITARI ED ECONOMICI ALL'UCRAINA. CONFERMATA LA RIAPERTURA DELLE CENTRALI A CARBONE PER LA CARENZA DI GAS.*


.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky firma richiesta di adesione all'UE*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tra virgolette infatti*.*



Sempre eccessivo rimane.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DRAGHI FIRMA IL DECRETO DI "GUERRA": CONFERMATI AIUTI MILITARI ED ECONOMICI ALL'UCRAINA. CONFERMATA LA RIAPERTURA DELLE CENTRALI A CARBONE PER LA CARENZA DI GAS.*



Mi piacerebbe vedere la faccia di quella rompi palle di Greta Tuborg


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Putin si è impegnato nella telefonata con Macron su tre punti:
> 
> salvaguardare civili, abitazioni private, strade principali*


per le strade ha chiesto consiglio ai benetton


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky firma richiesta di adesione all'UE*



Ottimo tempismo direi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2022)

L’Ungheria non permetterà il passaggio sul suo territorio di “armi letali” dirette verso l’Ucraina dall’Unione Europea.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> L’Ungheria non permetterà il passaggio sul suo territorio di “armi letali” dirette verso l’Ucraina dall’Unione Europea.


Tanto passa tutto attraverso la Polonia


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Che negoziati sono se tramite esso Putin ottiene il 100% di ciò che otterrebbe vincendo la guerra? Ha chiesto zero compromessi, grazie al c……


Senza negoziati e con resa incondizionata ci sarebbe stato un regime fantoccio ucraino e la chiusura ai rapporti con gli occidentali.

Invece avremo Ucraina con sovranità limitata (tipo Italia nel dopoguerra) che si elegge i propri leader e oltre a dover rispondere a Mosca avrà gli europei che andranno per aiuti e ricostruzione....occhio a Grecia 2.0


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*DA CONFERMARE:

ZELENSKY FIRMA LA RICHIESTA DI ADESIONE ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA. 
CIÒ COMPLICA ENORMEMENTE IL NEGOZIATO, LA RUSSIA AVEVA CHIESTO COME CONDIZIONE LA NEUTRALITÀ ASSOLUTA.*


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> ZELENSKY FIRMA LA RICHIESTA DI ADESIONE ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA.
> CIÒ COMPLICA ENORMEMENTE IL NEGOZIATO, LA RUSSIA AVEVA CHIESTO COME CONDIZIONE LA NEUTRALITÀ ASSOLUTA.*


Gli ucraini a quel tavolo non usciranno con le proprie gambe


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> ZELENSKY FIRMA LA RICHIESTA DI ADESIONE ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA.
> CIÒ COMPLICA ENORMEMENTE IL NEGOZIATO, LA RUSSIA AVEVA CHIESTO COME CONDIZIONE LA NEUTRALITÀ ASSOLUTA.*


È ufficiale


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> ZELENSKY FIRMA LA RICHIESTA DI ADESIONE ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA.
> CIÒ COMPLICA ENORMEMENTE IL NEGOZIATO, LA RUSSIA AVEVA CHIESTO COME CONDIZIONE LA NEUTRALITÀ ASSOLUTA.*



Bad new


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> ZELENSKY FIRMA LA RICHIESTA DI ADESIONE ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA.
> CIÒ COMPLICA ENORMEMENTE IL NEGOZIATO, LA RUSSIA AVEVA CHIESTO COME CONDIZIONE LA NEUTRALITÀ ASSOLUTA.*



Inizio a pensare che sia incosciente del momento.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Poi però continueremo a fornire tecnologia per le centrali nucleari agli altri, eh.
> 
> Aperto e chiuso OT.


Se facessimo oggi un referendum nucleare, i si vincerebbero a valanga.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È ufficiale


Allora vuol dire che la trattative sono fallite


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Zelensky firma richiesta di adesione all'UE*


a che gioco stiamo giocando? Da un lato sembra che ci sia l'impegno dei diplomatici a trovare un accordo ( se confermata la trattativa ad oltranza), da un altra parte Putin e Zelensky rincarano la dose.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> ZELENSKY FIRMA LA RICHIESTA DI ADESIONE ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA.
> CIÒ COMPLICA ENORMEMENTE IL NEGOZIATO, LA RUSSIA AVEVA CHIESTO COME CONDIZIONE LA NEUTRALITÀ ASSOLUTA.*


Semplicemente ha capito che sta trattando da una posizione di forza.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> ZELENSKY FIRMA LA RICHIESTA DI ADESIONE ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA.
> CIÒ COMPLICA ENORMEMENTE IL NEGOZIATO, LA RUSSIA AVEVA CHIESTO COME CONDIZIONE LA NEUTRALITÀ ASSOLUTA.*


Sempre schiavi saranno. "Paese sovrano"...Poveraccio il popolo ucraino, che si sta illudendo in massa di questi finti salvatori.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Oltre alla Svizzera sanzioni anche da parte della Corea Nuova Zelanda e Singapore*


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sempre schiavi saranno. "Paese sovrano"...Poveraccio il popolo ucraino, che si sta illudendo in massa di questi finti salvatori.


è un pazzo non sente ragioni...tanto poi se scoppia l'atomica il pazzo era Putin e questo qui... ma anche quelli che gli sono andati dietro EU e USA..

bastava solo fare una cosa... ignorare.. non erano affari nostri


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se facessimo oggi un referendum nucleare, i si vincerebbero a valanga.



Mmmmh ... non ne sono sicuro, con tutta l'ideologia che c'è. L'deologia è più forte di qualsiasi cosa, l'abbiamo visto mi sembra.

In ogni caso, saremmo fuori fase, e se termina questa cosa il giorno dopo te le abbattono subito.

Oppure te le hackera Anonymous.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (28 Febbraio 2022)

Anche Zelensky però mi sembra che getti benzina sul fuoco onestamente! Tra scelte discutibili e twit imbarazzanti


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche Zelensky però mi sembra che getti benzina sul fuoco onestamente! Tra scelte discutibili e twit imbarazzanti


Io l'ho scritto giorni fa: sta cosa finisce solo se uno dei due Presidenti cessa di esistere.

Solo che non si sa se dopo ottenuta l'Ucraina, Putini si ferma cercherò di "liberare" anche la Finlandia.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2022)

Purtroppo credo che il giullare, piuttosto che sacrificarsi per il "Mondo" è disposto a trascinarci dentro dentro. Dall'altra parte, Putin, piuttosto che perdere la faccia è disposto a trascinarci tutti dentro.


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche Zelensky però mi sembra che getti benzina sul fuoco onestamente! Tra scelte discutibili e twit imbarazzanti


Mi sembra propaganda. Oggi Borrell ha detto che l'ingresso dell'Ucraina dell'ue non è in agenda. A meno che anche nella ue non ci siano posizioni discordanti, il che è possibile


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*DA CONFERMARE:

ZELENSKY AVREBBE PROPOSTO L'ABBANDONO ALLA NATO MA L'INGRESSO NELL'UE COME CONDIZIONE INVIOLABILE PER GLI ACCORDI DI PACE.*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche Zelensky però mi sembra che getti benzina sul fuoco onestamente! Tra scelte discutibili e twit imbarazzanti



Si sente un grande statista invece rischia di far sterminare il suo popolo.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche Zelensky però mi sembra che getti benzina sul fuoco onestamente! Tra scelte discutibili e twit imbarazzanti


"Ma che dici??? Rischia la morte, è in pericolo. I tweet sono fondamentali contro le fake-news russe" (fonti russe che non hanno minimamente il peso di quelle non russe e pure se vere saranno ignorate al di fuori della loro patria).


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque è solo una richiesta e non è detto che venga accettata. E in ogni caso ci vogliono mesi se non anni, di certo è una mossa alquanto provocatoria proprio in questo momento decidere di entrare nell'UE.
E UE non significa perforza NATO


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche *Zelensky* però mi sembra che getti benzina sul fuoco onestamente! Tra scelte discutibili e twit imbarazzanti



Lui non vuole i negoziati,vuole vedere solamente altre morti tra soldati e popolazione.
Così come non vuole trattare neanche la Russia.


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Semplicemente ha capito che sta trattando da una posizione di forza.


No, è pazzo. Cioè è come se la Finlandia fosse fuori dalla UE come lo è la Norvegia e vedendo l'Ucraina invasa chiederebbe non l'adesione alla NATO ma l'adesione alla UE. Cioè ma chissenefrega, può chiederlo benissimo dopo se vuoi combattere ora chiama i militari non i GIuda imbelli.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> ZELENSKY AVREBBE PROPOSTO L'ABBANDONO ALLA NATO MA L'INGRESSO NELL'UE COME CONDIZIONE INVIOLABILE PER GLI ACCORDI DI PACE.*


Sensata dai


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo credo che il giullare, piuttosto che sacrificarsi per il "Mondo" è disposto a trascinarci dentro dentro. Dall'altra parte, Putin, piuttosto che perdere la faccia è disposto a trascinarci tutti dentro.


per me ci siamo già dentro, di fatto gli Ucraini sono i nostri ''mercenari'' forse non se ne sono resi conto ancora.
Temo anche che Putin possa cambiare obbiettivo da un momento all'altro. Dice bene chi si augura saltino delle teste (possibilmente la peggiore)


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

a Putin non interessa niente dell'UE, il punto è la NATO
a parte che ripeto ci sono già da anni paesi in lista di adesione, ma non rispettando i requisiti non possono entrare
non è che magicamente ora i requisiti diventano "essere attaccati da Putin"

poi deve chiedere alla popolazione, cosa che non ha mai fatto, come si è fatto in tutti i paesi membri


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> ZELENSKY AVREBBE PROPOSTO L'ABBANDONO ALLA NATO MA L'INGRESSO NELL'UE COME CONDIZIONE INVIOLABILE PER GLI ACCORDI DI PACE.*



Non mi pare che la UE lo voglia senza batter ciglio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> ZELENSKY AVREBBE PROPOSTO L'ABBANDONO ALLA NATO MA L'INGRESSO NELL'UE COME CONDIZIONE INVIOLABILE PER GLI ACCORDI DI PACE.*


Onestamente questo mi sembra un buon compromesso, Putin non diceva che il problema vero era la NATO? Se rifiuta ora dimostrerà che era tutta una scusa...


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Negoziato concluso*


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Non avrei mai pensato che in realtà la Russia fosse così debole sotto ogni punto di vista. In queste trattative si sta palesando sempre più la debolezza russa


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Negoziato concluso*


spiaze?


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Negoziato concluso*


Era chiaro, al momento non ci sono margini perchè Putin ancora tiene coperte le carte finchè può.
Tra qualche giorno con ogni probabilità la russia sarà economicamente deteriorata a tal punto che arriverà ai negoziati con richieste piu ragionevoli, e la pace si potrà raggiungere.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Negoziato concluso*



Le bottiglie d'acqua sui tavoli sono ancora tutte da aprire.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non avrei mai pensato che in realtà la Russia fosse così debole sotto ogni punto di vista. In queste trattative si sta palesando sempre più la debolezza russa


La Russia è stata retta in tutti questi anni dal carisma di Putin. Rimangono un paese povero, sotto molti aspetti. Certo è che quelle armi nucleari mostrate in quel video fanno una paura boia.


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Era chiaro, al momento non ci sono margini perchè Putin ancora tiene coperte le carte finchè può.
> Tra qualche giorno con ogni probabilità la russia sarà economicamente deteriorata a tal punto che arriverà ai negoziati con richieste piu ragionevoli, e la pace si potrà raggiungere.


la Russia economicamente deteriorata in qualche giorno non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo....


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DRAGHI FIRMA IL DECRETO DI "GUERRA": CONFERMATI AIUTI MILITARI ED ECONOMICI ALL'UCRAINA. CONFERMATA LA RIAPERTURA DELLE CENTRALI A CARBONE PER LA CARENZA DI GAS.*


"e io pago"


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Ambasciatore ucraino all’Onu nel corso del Consiglio di Sicurezza:
“Se Putin vuole uccidersi, non deve necessariamente usare l’arsenale nucleare per farlo. Può fare quello che fece quel tedesco in un bunker di Berlino nel maggio del 1945”*


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*TRUPPE RUSSE ENTRANO A TROSTYANETS DOPO ESSERE RIUSCITI A PIEGARE LA RESISTENZA UCRAINA.*


----------



## Djici (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Onestamente questo mi sembra un buon compromesso, Putin non diceva che il problema vero era la NATO? Se rifiuta ora dimostrerà che era tutta una scusa...


Esatto 
Però si parla sempre di più di difesa europea 
E allora se entrano nel UE poi che fa la Russia se mettiamo una base al confine russo?
Non vedo perché Putin dovrebbe accettare (a parte il fatto che economicamente sta messo male male).


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> la Russia economicamente deteriorata in qualche giorno non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo....


Dai un'occhiata alle borse e a quello che sta succedendo davanti agli sportelli bancari in Russia.
Si sono già bruciati centinaia di miliardi, e se la borsa di mosca non apre oggi tecnicamente la capitalizzazione totale è a zero.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Era chiaro, al momento non ci sono margini perchè Putin ancora tiene coperte le carte finchè può.
> *Tra qualche giorno con ogni probabilità la russia sarà economicamente deteriorata a tal punto che arriverà ai negoziati con richieste piu ragionevoli, e la pace si potrà raggiungere.*



Tra qualche giorno potrebbe chiedere l'annessione dell'ucraina,una volta conquista kiev


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> *Ambasciatore ucraino all’Onu nel corso del Consiglio di Sicurezza:
> “Se Putin vuole uccidersi, non deve necessariamente usare l’arsenale nucleare per farlo. Può fare quello che fece quel tedesco in un bunker di Berlino nel maggio del 1945”*



Parlano più dei nostri calciatori. Inopportunamente.


----------



## Mika (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TRUPPE RUSSE ENTRANO A TROSTYANETS DOPO ESSERE RIUSCITI A PIEGARE LA RESISTENZA UCRAINA.*


Diciamo che è fallito il tentativo di negoziazione.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Diciamo che è fallito il tentativo di negoziazione.


Stiamo calmi, le operazioni militari non si sono mai fermate neanche durante il negoziato. Può non voler dire nulla.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> *Ambasciatore ucraino all’Onu nel corso del Consiglio di Sicurezza:
> “Se Putin vuole uccidersi, non deve necessariamente usare l’arsenale nucleare per farlo. Può fare quello che fece quel tedesco in un bunker di Berlino nel maggio del 1945”*


Però sta cosa mi fa imbestialire, c'è un rischio concreto di utilizzo di armi nucleari e sti idioti non fanno altro che prendere per il culo quel psicopatico. Lo stanno quasi pregando di sganciarla.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Tra qualche giorno potrebbe chiedere l'annessione dell'ucraina,una volta conquista kiev


Kiev è irrilevante da un punto di vista strategico.
Anche una volta conquistata, gli ucraini non smetteranno di combattere e Putin continuerà a non avere le risorse per occupare un paese ostile e così esteso.
Non cambia nulla.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Però sta cosa mi fa imbestialire, c'è un rischio concreto di utilizzo di armi nucleari e sti idioti non fanno altro che prendere per il culo quel psicopatico. Lo stanno quasi pregando di sganciarla.



Questi sono andati a scuola con Di Maio


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Kiev è irrilevante da un punto di vista strategico.
> Anche una volta conquistata, gli ucraini non smetteranno di combattere e Putin continuerà a non avere le risorse per occupare un paese ostile e così esteso.
> Non cambia nulla.


L'Ucraina dovrebbe iniziare a pensare a una ritirata verso ovest per evitare che il grosso delle forze venga accerchiato tra donbass e dnieper.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *TRUPPE RUSSE ENTRANO A TROSTYANETS DOPO ESSERE RIUSCITI A PIEGARE LA RESISTENZA UCRAINA.*


Ma non stavano perdendo? Comunque la storia ci insegna che in una guerra l'esito si dà alla fine. Per dire, i nazisti per come erano partiti avrebbero dovuto stravincere la guerra (si parlava di guerra lampo, e ciò convinse Mussolini a partecipare) e poi è finita nel peggiore dei modi. Io spero che ovviamente si fermi tutto, senza vinti e vincitori.

Una cosa è certa: l'UE sta sprecando tantissime risorse e, sicuramente, sfrutteranno qualche paese schiavo tipo noi o la Grecia a pagare i danni alla fine di tutto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questi sono andati a scuola con Di Maio


No no, questi sono made in USA al 100%


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sberbank una delle principali banche russe perde il 50%.....
Di queso passo Zelansky porterà gli stessi russi a fare una guerra civile, la gente sarà schiacciata dalle sanzioni, Mosca brucerà e le truppe ucraine spadroneggeranno per tutta la Russia comandate da sua maestà il salvatore del popolo Zelensky


----------



## Devil man (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Le bottiglie d'acqua sui tavoli sono ancora tutte da aprire.


hanno chiesto per una frizzante ma non era disponibile


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> No no, questi sono made in USA al 100%



Il livello di intelligenza mi pare lo stesso.


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ma sto esercito russo esattamente per quale motivo combatte? Tra poco manco lo stipendio avranno ed i loro famigliari moriranno di fame boh


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Però sta cosa mi fa imbestialire, c'è un rischio concreto di utilizzo di armi nucleari e sti idioti non fanno altro che prendere per il culo quel psicopatico. Lo stanno quasi pregando di sganciarla.


Uno che tira missili e fa morire gente non può che meritarsi gli insulti come minimo. Da parte loro però, nessuna parola verso Ping Pong dopo la diffusione del virus cinese. Anzi, fu criticato Trump che fu l'unico a dirgli qualcosa. "Eh ma l'economia non c'entra".


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Russia è stata retta in tutti questi anni dal carisma di Putin. Rimangono un paese povero, sotto molti aspetti. Certo è che quelle armi nucleari mostrate in quel video fanno una paura boia.


Si hai ragione, però già il mostrarle è segno di debolezza


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si hai ragione, però già il mostrarle è segno di debolezza


Le mostrò nel 2018 a dire il vero.


----------



## Raryof (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Le bottiglie d'acqua sui tavoli sono ancora tutte da aprire.


Alla fine del negoziato i russi si sono rivolti agli ucraini che si stavano alzando senza favorire un po' di acqua e gli hanno detto: "Biv" [cit. Gomorra-bicchiere di piscio]


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

LA RUSSIA PROIBIRA' AI PROPRI RESIDENTI DI SPOSTARE I SOLDI ALL'ESTERO DA DOMANI PRIMO MARZO PER PREVENIRE GLI EFFETTI DELLA CRISI (fonte : Moscow Times)

Questa è pesante


----------



## Snake (28 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RUSSIA PROIBIRA' AI PROPRI RESIDENTI DI SPOSTARE I SOLDI ALL'ESTERO DA DOMANI PRIMO MARZO PER PREVENIRE GLI EFFETTI DELLA CRISI (fonte : Moscow Times)
> 
> Questa è pesante


Va bene dai, sono spacciati è chiaro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Sheva è andato al Genoa appena in tempo


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Però sta cosa mi fa imbestialire, c'è un rischio concreto di utilizzo di armi nucleari e sti idioti non fanno altro che prendere per il culo quel psicopatico. Lo stanno quasi pregando di sganciarla.


Non sono militari e neppure politici veri. Dopo il golpe del 2013 l'affluenza è calata di molto perché da una parte i filoccidentali erano visti malissimo per la vergognosa condotta di Timoshenko e simili, e in più i filorussi erano esclusi. Zelensky altro non è che un comico finanziato da un oligarca ucraino alla sua prima esperienza politica che a differenza di Grillo la politica non la seguiva (Grillo faceva il guru dagli anni ottanta minimo, pre blog era semplicemente più selettivo sugli argomenti e più recentemente è diventato tuttologo) e idem sono i suoi uomini.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*DA CONFERMARE E DA PRENDERE CON LE PINZE:

OFFERTA FINALE UCRAINA:

- CESSIONE DEL DONBASS LIMITATAMENTE ALLE AREE ATTUALMENTE OCCUPATE DAI RUSSI, NON L'INTERA REGIONE.

- STATUS QUO PER LA CRIMEA

- RINUNCIA UFFICIALE E COSTITUZIONALE ALLE ARMI NUCLEARI SUL TERRITORIO UCRAINO

- RINUNCIA ALLA ADESIONE NATO

- ADESIONE INVIOLABILE ALL'UNIONE EUROPEA

- ESPULSIONE DI TUTTI I POLITICI PRO-RUSSI DALL'UCRAINA E DIVIETO DI INTERFERENZA RUSSA NELLA POLITICA UCRAINA.
*


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il livello di intelligenza mi pare lo stesso.


In effetti....


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Non sono militari e neppure politici veri. Dopo il golpe del 2013 l'affluenza è calata di molto perché da una parte i filoccidentali erano visti malissimo per la vergognosa condotta di Timoshenko e simili, e in più i filorussi erano esclusi. Zelensky altro non è che un comico finanziato da un oligarca ucraino alla sua prima esperienza politica che a differenza di Grillo la politica non la seguiva (Grillo faceva il guru dagli anni ottanta minimo, pre blog era semplicemente più selettivo sugli argomenti e più recentemente è diventato tuttologo) e idem sono i suoi uomini.


Sto Zelensky vinse pure la prima edizione di Ballando Con Le Stelle ucraino del 2006  .





È tipo un Fiorello che si dà alla politica. Poi non so se è un bravo politico o meno, non sono informato.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE E DA PRENDERE CON LE PINZE:
> 
> OFFERTA FINALE UCRAINA:
> 
> ...



Sembra già meglio.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Uno che tira missili e fa morire gente non può che meritarsi gli insulti come minimo. Da parte loro però, nessuna parola verso Ping Pong dopo la diffusione del virus cinese. Anzi, fu criticato Trump che fu l'unico a dirgli qualcosa. "Eh ma l'economia non c'entra".



Vero.

Putin ha sbagliato, doveva attaccare con dei pipistrelli addestrati al posto dei cacciabombardieri, e i pangolini al posto dei carrarmati, così nessuno poteva dirgli niente. "Eh, ma è tutta roba naturale, eh".


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE E DA PRENDERE CON LE PINZE:
> 
> OFFERTA FINALE UCRAINA:
> 
> ...


Onesto dai


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE E DA PRENDERE CON LE PINZE:
> 
> OFFERTA FINALE UCRAINA:
> 
> ...


Aggiungano pure il divieto in politica delle interferenze usa e secondo me finisce lì. Idea mia eh.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> DA CONFERMARE E DA PRENDERE CON LE PINZE:
> 
> OFFERTA FINALE UCRAINA:
> 
> ...



Ma chi li vuole ?


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto Zelensky vinse pure la prima edizione di Ballando Con Le Stelle ucraino del 2006  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beh, preferiresti affidare dei negoziati a Fiorello o Di Maio?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LA RUSSIA PROIBIRA' AI PROPRI RESIDENTI DI SPOSTARE I SOLDI ALL'ESTERO DA DOMANI PRIMO MARZO PER PREVENIRE GLI EFFETTI DELLA CRISI (fonte : Moscow Times)
> 
> Questa è pesante


Come seminare panico.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE E DA PRENDERE CON LE PINZE:
> 
> OFFERTA FINALE UCRAINA:
> 
> ...


Su questa base si può trovare la soluzione


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Dai poteva andare peggio


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Ministero Difesa russo:*
*
"La Russia non ha iniziato le ostilità, la Russia le farà terminare
*
*Le minacce infinite del regime di Kiev andavano fermate"*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vero.
> 
> Putin ha sbagliato, doveva attaccare con dei pipistrelli addestrati al posto dei cacciabombardieri, e i pangolini al posto dei carrarmati, così nessuno poteva dirgli niente. "Eh, ma è tutta roba naturale, eh".


Perchè la Cina è la prima potenza mondiale ormai, regina dell'export e di tutte le tecnologie che vanno in voga adesso e pure a basso prezzo, rispetto alla concorrenza. La maggioranza di persone, tra un Huawei e un Samsung preferirebbe nettamente il primo per costi e qualità. Poi ci sono quelli come me legati al Nokia, ma sono una nicchia.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Beh, preferiresti affidare dei negoziati a Fiorello o Di Maio?


Fiorello  .


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE E DA PRENDERE CON LE PINZE:
> 
> OFFERTA FINALE UCRAINA:
> 
> ...


dunque gli interessa solo diventare un nuovo paese membro povero che riceverà molto più di quanto verserà in Europa.
ammesso che un giorno ci entri

comunque sarebbe interessante chiedere, a proposito dell'economia, come mai un paese con così tante risorse veda la gente povera.
le immagini di tante zone urbane sembrano l'Italia anni 50


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fiorello  .


Eheheh visto?


----------



## vota DC (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE E DA PRENDERE CON LE PINZE:
> 
> OFFERTA FINALE UCRAINA:
> 
> ...


Con il Donbass spezzettato penso che chi rimane in Ucraina continuerebbe la guerriglia e non è il massimo se vogliono entrare nella UE. Abbiamo avuto precedenti di paesi che sterminavano le proprie minoranze, però questi avrebbero una minoranza ribelle con un paese confinante che la sostiene: molto peggio dei baschi in Spagna o dei curdi in Turchia se fosse entrata nella UE.

Tra l'altro in teoria potrebbe promettere il federalismo (quello che chiedevano i russi già dal 2014) e tenersi tutto il Donbass seppure con molto meno potere, a livello erariale gli converrebbe perché comunque un bel po' di tasse le riscuoterebbe.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Eheheh visto?


Beh preferirei anche te a negoziare, rispetto a Di Maio. In ogni caso, la figura del ministro degli esteri in Italia conta poco. Mentre mi stupì molto Minniti qualche anno fa agli interni, pur essendo in un governo PD che io odio.


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dunque gli interessa solo diventare un nuovo paese membro povero che riceverà molto più di quanto verserà in Europa.
> 
> comunque sarebbe interessante chiedere, a proposito dell'economia, come mai un paese con così tante risorse veda la gente povera.


Certo; si è fatto attaccare appositamente da Putin, mi sembra un disegno chiaro… 
povero putin che si è fatto fregare


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*DA CONFERMARE:

IL GOVERNO UCRAINO PREPARA UN DISEGNO DI LEGGE PER LA CONFISCA DI TUTTI I BENI E PROPRIETÀ RUSSE SUL TERRITORIO UCRAINO.*


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE E DA PRENDERE CON LE PINZE:
> 
> OFFERTA FINALE UCRAINA:
> 
> ...



Vabbè, come uscire da una fogna ed entrare in una fossa biologica, badalà.


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> IL GOVERNO UCRAINO PREPARA UN DISEGNO DI LEGGE PER LA CONFISCA DI TUTTI I BENI E PROPRIETÀ RUSSE SUL TERRITORIO UCRAINO.*


Mah...


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Certo; si è fatto attaccare appositamente da Putin, mi sembra un disegno chiaro…
> povero putin che si è fatto fregare


ci pensava già da anni, solo che ha dimenticato il referendum popolare...un "piccolo" dettaglio

giusto per dire, nel 2014 hanno giustificato un colpo di stato dicendo che un presidente eletto volesse andare contro l'Europa e verso la Russia senza chiedere alla popolazione.
ora sta succedendo il contrario nel silenzio...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> IL GOVERNO UCRAINO PREPARA UN DISEGNO DI LEGGE PER LA CONFISCA DI TUTTI I BENI E PROPRIETÀ RUSSE SUL TERRITORIO UCRAINO.*



Vogliono immolarsi,contenti loro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vogliono immolarsi,contenti loro.


L'ultima offerta ucraina a Mosca era assolutamente accettabile, se Putin ha rifiutato è colpa sua se la guerra continua.


----------



## kekkopot (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE E DA PRENDERE CON LE PINZE:
> 
> OFFERTA FINALE UCRAINA:
> 
> ...


L'offerta mi sembra accettabile tutto sommato... Speriamo si arrivi al capolinea di questa vicenda


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> IL GOVERNO UCRAINO PREPARA UN DISEGNO DI LEGGE PER LA CONFISCA DI TUTTI I BENI E PROPRIETÀ RUSSE SUL TERRITORIO UCRAINO.*


si passa da una parvenza di resa ad un altro attacco, forse conviene aspettare i Tweet di Zelensky


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Febbraio 2022)

dalla russia pare che abbiano detto che c'è una base di trattativa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'ultima offerta ucraina a Mosca era assolutamente accettabile, se Putin ha rifiutato è colpa sua se la guerra continua.



Beh,insomma..
Entrare nella NATO o nella UE alla fine sarebbe praticamente la stessa cosa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*DA CONFERMARE:

NULLA DI FATTO LE NEGOZIAZIONI TRA UCRAINA E RUSSIA, PERSONE VICINE A ZELENSKY RIPORTANO COME SIA ASSOLUTAMENTE SCONVOLTO DAL RIFIUTO DELLA SUA ULTIMA OFFERTA CHE PREVEDEVA ANCHE L'ABBANDONO ALLA NATO.
POTREBBE ESSERCI UN ALTRO INCONTRO NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI.*


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,insomma..
> Entrare nella NATO o nella UE alla fine sarebbe praticamente la stessa cosa.



Esatto.

Secondo me la proposta è accettabile, ma i russi vorrano qualcosa di più se la concedono, oppure, equivalentemente, faranno sconti se l'Ucraina rinuncia alla UE.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Ministero Difesa russo:*
> 
> *"La Russia non ha iniziato le ostilità, la Russia le farà terminare*
> 
> *Le minacce infinite del regime di Kiev andavano fermate"*


Vivono nel sottosopra


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Beh,insomma..
> Entrare nella NATO o nella UE alla fine sarebbe praticamente la stessa cosa.


No non è la stessa cosa, Putin diceva che si sentiva minacciato, rinunciando a NATO ed armi nucleari non aveva nulla da temere.


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> NULLA DI FATTO LE NEGOZIAZIONI TRA UCRAINA E RUSSIA, PERSONE VICINE A ZELENSKY RIPORTANO COME SIA ASSOLUTAMENTE SCONVOLTO DAL RIFIUTO DELLA SUA ULTIMA OFFERTA CHE PREVEDEVA ANCHE L'ABBANDONO ALLA NATO.
> POTREBBE ESSERCI UN ALTRO INCONTRO NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI.*


mmmh...immagino che la Borsa russa rimarrà chiusa per tutta la settimana


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> NULLA DI FATTO LE NEGOZIAZIONI TRA UCRAINA E RUSSIA, PERSONE VICINE A ZELENSKY RIPORTANO COME SIA ASSOLUTAMENTE SCONVOLTO DAL RIFIUTO DELLA SUA ULTIMA OFFERTA CHE PREVEDEVA ANCHE L'ABBANDONO ALLA NATO.
> POTREBBE ESSERCI UN ALTRO INCONTRO NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI.*


Mah, se si rivedono non è andato così male


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> NULLA DI FATTO LE NEGOZIAZIONI TRA UCRAINA E RUSSIA, PERSONE VICINE A ZELENSKY RIPORTANO COME SIA ASSOLUTAMENTE SCONVOLTO DAL RIFIUTO DELLA SUA ULTIMA OFFERTA CHE PREVEDEVA ANCHE L'ABBANDONO ALLA NATO.
> POTREBBE ESSERCI UN ALTRO INCONTRO NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI.*


Se fosse vero Zelensky non ci puo nulla. Ha offerto praticamente tutto cio che poteva offrire senza una resa totale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> dunque gli interessa solo diventare un nuovo paese membro povero che riceverà molto più di quanto verserà in Europa.
> ammesso che un giorno ci entri
> 
> comunque sarebbe interessante chiedere, a proposito dell'economia, come mai un paese con così tante risorse veda la gente povera.
> le immagini di tante zone urbane sembrano l'Italia anni 50



bisognerebbe chiederlo a Putin, qualsiasi cosa in orbita Russa si trasforma in letame, vedi Bielorussi, Ucraina e Moldovia


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Nuovi colloqui nei prossimi giorni al confine tra Bielorussia e Polonia.

Fonte Cremlino*


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*DIFESA CONTRAEREA IN AZIONE A KIEV E SIRENE ANTI-AEREE.*


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma sto esercito russo esattamente per quale motivo combatte? Tra poco manco lo stipendio avranno ed i loro famigliari moriranno di fame boh


ovviamente il video è da verificare, pero fosse vero, a quanto pare alcuni soldati russi pensavano di andare in esercitazione non in guerra


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No non è la stessa cosa, Putin diceva che si sentiva minacciato, rinunciando a NATO ed armi nucleari non aveva nulla da temere.



Ma in caso di adesione all'UE,nulla impedirebbe all'Ucraina di schierare basi e armi u.s.a sparse per il territorio, quindi sostanzialmente è la stessa identica cosa.

La Russia ha chiesto neutralità e demilitarizzazione.
Poi che siano richieste non accettabili per una nazione sovrana lo sappiamo tutti


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Evacuata d' urgenza l’ambasciata americana a Minsk (Bielorussa) tutto il personale rientra immediatamente negli Stati Uniti.*


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma in caso di adesione all'UE,nulla impedirebbe all'Ucraina di schierare basi e armi u.s.a sparse per il territorio, quindi sostanzialmente è la stessa identica cosa.
> 
> La Russia ha chiesto neutralità e demilitarizzazione.
> Poi che siano richieste non accettabili per una nazione sovrana lo sappiamo tutti


Demilitarizzare:"tra qualche anno ci riprovo a conquistarti"


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Febbraio 2022)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Premettendo che Putin è un pazzo ma c'era davvero bisogno ad arrivare a questo? Che bisogno c'era di mettere basi NATO in ucraina?
> 
> Cioè la situazione mi sembra grottescamente simile all'inizio della seconda guerra mondiale e grazie a dio che Hitler non aveva la bomba atomica altrimenti questo prima di morire avrebbe distrutto tutto.


In realtà il morto in questione non era lui..
Lui se ne sarà scappato comodamente in Argentina e morto di vecchiaia..


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Evacuata d' urgenza l’ambasciata americana a Minsk (Bielorussa) tutto il personale rientra immediatamente negli Stati Uniti.*


Mamma mia sempre peggio


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *DA CONFERMARE E DA PRENDERE CON LE PINZE:
> 
> OFFERTA FINALE UCRAINA:
> 
> ...


alla fin della fiera ora chi è in difficolta è l UE


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma in caso di adesione all'UE,nulla impedirebbe all'Ucraina di schierare basi e armi u.s.a sparse per il territorio, quindi sostanzialmente è la stessa identica cosa.
> 
> La Russia ha chiesto neutralità e demilitarizzazione.
> Poi che siano richieste non accettabili per una nazione sovrana lo sappiamo tutti


No mi sa che fai confusione, se non sei nella NATO gli americani non possono schierare nessuna base militare. Vedi la Finlandia, è nell'UE ma non nella nato e non ha basi americane.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Arriva inaspettata la condanna di Al Bano che, dalla Bortone su Rai 1, oggi pomeriggio ha affermato in un video messaggio: "Non capisco perché come Vladimir Putin, che io ho sempre ammirato, oggi si trova a fare un passo disumano, sbagliato e che non è giusto neanche pensare. Spero che il buon Dio scenda sulla Terra e scenderà, per aiutarci a trovare una strada migliore: la strada che porta alla pace".

Già a Zona Bianca, su Rete 4, il cantante parlò di un "gesto che inorridisce" riferendosi a ciò che ha fatto il presidente russo.*


----------



## danjr (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ci pensava già da anni, solo che ha dimenticato il referendum popolare...un "piccolo" dettaglio
> 
> giusto per dire, nel 2014 hanno giustificato un colpo di stato dicendo che un presidente eletto volesse andare contro l'Europa e verso la Russia senza chiedere alla popolazione.
> ora sta succedendo il contrario nel silenzio...


Hanno chi? è stata la corte costituzionale a stabilire di rifare le elezioni. Mi sa che hai le idee molto confuse...


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Arriva inaspettata la condanna di Al Bano che, dalla Bortone su Rai 1, oggi pomeriggio ha affermato in un video messaggio: "Non capisco perché come Vladimir Putin, che io ho sempre ammirato, oggi si trova a fare un passo disumano, sbagliato e che non è giusto neanche pensare. Spero che il buon Dio scenda sulla Terra e scenderà, per aiutarci a trovare una strada migliore: la strada che porta alla pace".
> 
> Già a Zona Bianca, su Rete 4, il cantante parlò di un "gesto che inorridisce" riferendosi a ciò che ha fatto il presidente russo.*


Le parole di Albano contro Putin pesano sicuramente di più di quelle di Di Maio, Draghi e Mattarella  .


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ma in caso di adesione all'UE,nulla impedirebbe all'Ucraina di schierare basi e armi u.s.a sparse per il territorio, quindi sostanzialmente è la stessa identica cosa.
> 
> La Russia ha chiesto neutralità e demilitarizzazione.
> Poi che siano richieste non accettabili per una nazione sovrana lo sappiamo tutti


Oibooo ma la Svizzera esattamente con noi cos'è?Io ho sempre saputo che è neutra.. non sarà disarmata però mi pare che il suo lato neutro nelle guerre e non l'ha sempre mantenuto.. senza essere conquistata. 
Se poi il disarmo e per gli armamenti nato presente in Ucraina.. direi grazie al ....


----------



## darden (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No non è la stessa cosa, Putin diceva che si sentiva minacciato, rinunciando a NATO ed armi nucleari non aveva nulla da temere.



Ma infatti probabilmente questa offerta serve anche a smacherare i motivi di Putin. Perchè dal punto di vista territoriale gli sta dicendo ti dò le repubbliche che hai riconosciuto, ma non le zone dove mi hai attaccato (es: Mariupol) o la Crimea. Putin con quelle due economicamente parlando non ci fa nulla, lui vuole il controllo di tutto il mar di azov dove è dimostrato ci sia Gas e petrolio.

Ti garantisco che non entro nella nato e non metto armi nucleari, ma in cambio io voglio aver la change di entrare in UE (che si traduce una nazione della UE con investimenti mirati in ucraina mette impiedi impianti di GNL/estrazione gas e ti tolgo soldi).

Praticamente gli stanno dando tutto quello che ha dichiarato, ma non quello che vuole davvero e non ha dichiarato.


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Hanno chi? è stata la corte costituzionale a stabilire di rifare le elezioni. Mi sa che hai le idee molto confuse...


di che parli ?
nessuno ha mai messo in discussione la legittimità del presidente Yanukovic
a furia di dire signorssì a tutte le restrizioni covid fai confusione


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ma infatti probabilmente questa offerta serve anche a smacherare i motivi di Putin. Perchè dal punto di vista territoriale gli sta dicendo ti dò le repubbliche che hai riconosciuto, ma non le zone dove mi hai attaccato (es: Mariupol) o la Crimea. Putin con quelle due economicamente parlando non ci fa nulla, lui vuole il controllo di tutto il mar di azov dove è dimostrato ci sia Gas e petrolio.
> 
> Ti garantisco che non entro nella nato e non metto armi nucleari, ma in cambio io voglio aver la change di entrare in UE (che si traduce una nazione della UE con investimenti mirati in ucraina mette impiedi impianti di GNL/estrazione gas e ti tolgo soldi).
> 
> Praticamente gli stanno dando tutto quello che ha dichiarato, ma non quello che vuole davvero e non ha dichiarato.


Dovrebbe far aprire gli occhi a quelli che dicono che Putin ha un po' di ragione.


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me un accordo equo sarebbe:

- Ucraina neutrale, fuori da Nato e Ue
- togliere le sanzioni alla Russia
- indipendenza Donbass
- abolizione del green pass in Italia (per sdrammatizzare)


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Arriva inaspettata la condanna di Al Bano che, dalla Bortone su Rai 1, oggi pomeriggio ha affermato in un video messaggio: "Non capisco perché come Vladimir Putin, che io ho sempre ammirato, oggi si trova a fare un passo disumano, sbagliato e che non è giusto neanche pensare. Spero che il buon Dio scenda sulla Terra e scenderà, per aiutarci a trovare una strada migliore: la strada che porta alla pace".
> 
> Già a Zona Bianca, su Rete 4, il cantante parlò di un "gesto che inorridisce" riferendosi a ciò che ha fatto il presidente russo.*


Dio sceglierà chi salvare..
La tanto caro distinzione del grano come paragone...
x il resto buona fortuna


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No mi sa che fai confusione, se non sei nella NATO gli americani *non possono schierare nessuna base militare*. Vedi la Finlandia, è nell'UE ma non nella nato e non ha basi americane.



Non ne sono sicuro,ma questo dipende dagli accordi militari che stipulano le varie nazioni.
Per dire,gli USA hanno basi anche in qatar,giappone,ecc.ecc


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ne sono sicuro,ma questo dipende dagli accordi militari che stipulano le varie nazioni.
> Per dire,gli USA hanno basi anche in qatar,giappone,ecc.ecc


Se devi elencare tutte le basi americane
poi ti accorgi che quella aggressiva ha le stelle e strisce


----------



## Milanoide (28 Febbraio 2022)

Mercenari Wagner a Kiev per cercare di ammazzare Zelenski


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Secondo me un accordo equo sarebbe:
> 
> - Ucraina neutrale, fuori da Nato e Ue
> - togliere le sanzioni alla Russia
> ...


Così la guerra alla russia la inizia Draghi


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

darden ha scritto:


> Ti garantisco che non entro nella nato e non metto armi nucleari, ma in cambio io voglio aver la change di entrare in UE (che si traduce una nazione della UE con investimenti mirati in ucraina mette impiedi impianti di GNL/estrazione gas e ti tolgo soldi).


con il Nord Stream 2 l'Ucraina sarebbe la nazione più penalizzata tra quelle non di destinazione del gas, perchè chiaramente passerebbe dal suo territorio molto meno gas e quindi meno soldi.
parliamo di miliardi negli anni...


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> alla fin della fiera ora chi è in difficolta è l UE


Bene così ci evitiamo questi nell’Ue dai…


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> di che parli ?
> nessuno ha mai messo in discussione la legittimità del presidente Yanukovic
> a furia di dire signorssì a tutte le restrizioni covid fai confusione


Sono nella confusione totale e poi dicono di non fare il tifo  
All’epoca andava bene interferire contro un legittimo presidente eletto ma filo russo


----------



## Tifo'o (28 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Mercenari Wagner a Kiev per cercare di ammazzare Zelenski


Eccoli.. il gruppo Wagner mi chiedevo dove fossero il fondatore Jevgenij Prigosjin un nazistone niente male


----------



## hakaishin (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe far aprire gli occhi a quelli che dicono che Putin ha un po' di ragione.


L’adesione all’Ue non credo sia accettabile per Putin 
La neutralità è l’unica via


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’adesione all’Ue non credo sia accettabile per Putin
> La neutralità è l’unica via


Allora vuol dire che è un criminale, l'UE non è un alleanza militare e non ha neanche una difesa europea coordinata (e non l'avrà mai perché c'è la nato). 
Quindi vuol dire che gli interessa esclusivamente controllare l'ucraina, come la Bielorussia. Altro che si sente minacciato.


----------



## Dexter (28 Febbraio 2022)

Lungi da me difendere Putin sia chiaro, ma sto Zelensky é proprio un'idiota...


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

scusate ma è vero che lo stato di emergenza slitta al 31 12
fineOT


----------



## claudiop77 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora vuol dire che è un criminale, l'UE non è un alleanza militare e non ha neanche una difesa europea coordinata (e non l'avrà mai perché c'è la nato).
> Quindi vuol dire che gli interessa esclusivamente controllare l'ucraina, come la Bielorussia. Altro che si sente minacciato.


Perché, avevi dubbi a riguardo?


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> scusate ma è vero che lo stato di emergenza slitta al 31 12
> fineOT


Non è così, non è lo stesso stato di emergenza covid


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Forti bombardamenti a Kharkiv*


----------



## evangel33 (28 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Perché, avevi dubbi a riguardo?



Ma nessun dubbio dai. Quelli un po' più svegli ci sono arrivati da un pezzo che la questione NATO era solo un pretesto su


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Non è così, non è lo stesso stato di emergenza covid


SICURO?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> scusate ma è vero che lo stato di emergenza slitta al 31 12
> fineOT


È stato varato un nuovo stato di emergenza legato alla crisi ucraina.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere Putin sia chiaro, ma sto Zelensky é proprio un'idiota...


Ha rinunciato anche a nato, Crimea e donbass. Cosa doveva fare altro? Mettersi a 90?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

*ECA sospende squadre russe dall' Eurolega di Basket, il massimo torneo continentale. CSKA Mosca, Zenit San Pietroburgo e UNICS KAzan *


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*CONFERMATO IL NULLA DI FATTO PER ORA ALLE TRATTATIVE DI PACE TRA UCRAINA E RUSSIA. TUTTAVIA IL CREMLINO SEMBRA AVER APPREZZATO LE APERTURE DI ZELENSKY, SI TERRA QUINDI UN ALTRO INCONTRO NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI NEI PRESSI DEL CONFINE POLACCO.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere Putin sia chiaro, ma sto Zelensky é proprio un'idiota...


Recita la parte che gli é stata affidata


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *CONFERMATO IL NULLA DI FATTO PER ORA ALLE TRATTATIVE DI PACE TRA UCRAINA E RUSSIA. TUTTAVIA IL CREMLINO SEMBRA AVER APPREZZATO LE APERTURE DI ZELENSKY, SI TERRA QUINDI UN ALTRO INCONTRO NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI NEI PRESSI DEL CONFINE POLACCO.*


Per me si va a grandi passi verso una pace di compromesso perfettamente accettabile per gli ucraini, e molto meno accettabile per i russi.


----------



## carlocarlo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *CONFERMATO IL NULLA DI FATTO PER ORA ALLE TRATTATIVE DI PACE TRA UCRAINA E RUSSIA. TUTTAVIA IL CREMLINO SEMBRA AVER APPREZZATO LE APERTURE DI ZELENSKY, SI TERRA QUINDI UN ALTRO INCONTRO NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI NEI PRESSI DEL CONFINE POLACCO.*


un minimo di speranza c'è


----------



## 7vinte (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per me si va a grandi passi verso una pace di compromesso perfettamente accettabile per gli ucraini, e molto meno accettabile per i russi.


Taci con i pronostici tu


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *CONFERMATO IL NULLA DI FATTO PER ORA ALLE TRATTATIVE DI PACE TRA UCRAINA E RUSSIA. TUTTAVIA IL CREMLINO SEMBRA AVER APPREZZATO LE APERTURE DI ZELENSKY, SI TERRA QUINDI UN ALTRO INCONTRO NEI PROSSIMI GIORNI NEI PRESSI DEL CONFINE POLACCO.*



qualcosa a Putin bisogna dare per salvare la faccia. La non adesione alla NATO mi sembra la condizione necessaria. Sulla Crimea sarà più complicato


----------



## pazzomania (28 Febbraio 2022)

Considerazioni sparse

- Si inizia a trovare una chiave di incontro tra Russia e Ucraina per la pace

- i russi stanno bombardando sempre più pesantemente le città ucraine 

- Gli Usa fanno evacuare i connazionali a Minsk urgentemente 

- la Finlandia, neutralissima, ha deciso di armare gli Ucraini proprio oggi

Fate voi


----------



## Andris (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Forti bombardamenti a Kharkiv*


è tutto il giorno che bombardano in quella città


----------



## sunburn (28 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Taci con i pronostici tu


@Trumpusconi ormai sei stato ufficialmente eletto menagramo del forum… 

(scherzo, da non addetto ai lavori ma con con la curiosità per le questioni geopolitiche, apprezzo molto le tue analisi e gli spunti di approfondimento).


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*VOCI DA CONFERMARE:


ZELENSKY AVREBBE CONFIDATO AL MINISTRO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO DI NON CREDERE ALL'IPOTESI DI UN NUOVO INCONTRO E CHE IL RINVIO NONOSTANTE LE BUONE PROPOSTE DA PARTE DI KIEV SIA SOLO UN MODO PER PRENDERE TEMPO E CONTINUARE LA GUERRA NELLA SPERANZA DI UN CROLLO DELLE DIFESE UCRAINE.*


----------



## nik10jb (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per me si va a grandi passi verso una pace di compromesso perfettamente accettabile per gli ucraini, e molto meno accettabile per i russi.


La borsa di Mosca come è andata a finire oggi? Aperta, non aperta? Ma si può fare che non si apre fino a quando non fa comodo?


----------



## evangel33 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *VOCI DA CONFERMARE:
> 
> 
> ZELENSKY AVREBBE CONFIDATO AL MINISTRO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO DI NON CREDERE ALL'IPOTESI DI UN NUOVO INCONTRO E CHE IL RINVIO NONOSTANTE LE BUONE PROPOSTE DA PARTE DI KIEV SIA SOLO UN MODO PER PRENDERE TEMPO E CONTINUARE LA GUERRA NELLA SPERANZA DI UN CROLLO DELLE DIFESE UCRAINE.*



Se vi pare normale fare dei negoziati mentre una parte bombarda tutto il giorno le città dell'altra...


----------



## Milo (28 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque a me le condizioni di zelensky mi sembravano ottime e intenzionato alla pace…


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

*COMUNICATO UFFICIALE UCRAINO:

Le delegazioni ucraine e russe, che si sono incontrate vicino al confine ucraino-bielorusso, hanno tenuto un primo giro di colloqui per trovare quanto prima punti di contatto per un cessate il fuoco e le ostilità.*


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora vuol dire che è un criminale, l'UE non è un alleanza militare e non ha neanche una difesa europea coordinata (*e non l'avrà mai perché c'è la nato*).
> Quindi vuol dire che gli interessa esclusivamente controllare l'ucraina, come la Bielorussia. Altro che si sente minacciato.



E allora vedi che cedere sulla NATO e volere la UE è formalmente diverso, ma in realtà quasi sinonimo, come dici pure tu.

Ma coi formalismi e basta si va da poche parti. Secondo me i russi vorrebbero una neutralità assoluta, e a quel punto farebbero anche degli sconti.

Parere al solito da idiota.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E allora vedi che cedere sulla NATO e volere la UE è formalmente diverso, ma in realtà quasi sinonimo, come dici pure tu.
> 
> Ma coi formalismi e basta si va da poche parti. Secondo me i russi vorrebbero una neutralità assoluta, e a quel punto farebbero anche degli sconti.
> 
> Parere al solito da idiota.


No, al contrario. La Finlandia è in UE ma non NATO ed infatti non ha alcuna presenza militare straniera sul suo territorio.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *COMUNICATO UFFICIALE UCRAINO:
> 
> Le delegazioni ucraine e russe, che si sono incontrate vicino al confine ucraino-bielorusso, hanno tenuto un primo giro di colloqui per trovare quanto prima punti di contatto per un cessate il fuoco e le ostilità.*


forse non tutto è perduto


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2022)

UEFA RESCINDE IL CONTRATTO DI SPONSORIZZAZIONE CON GAZPROM


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Per me si va a grandi passi verso una pace di compromesso perfettamente accettabile per gli ucraini, e molto meno accettabile per i russi.


Mi auguro di tutto cuore che tu abbia ragione. Nel caso, che cosa rischierebbe la Russia? Putin riuscirebbe a salvarsi in modo parziale?


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *COMUNICATO UFFICIALE UCRAINO:
> 
> Le delegazioni ucraine e russe, che si sono incontrate vicino al confine ucraino-bielorusso, hanno tenuto un primo giro di colloqui per trovare quanto prima punti di contatto per un cessate il fuoco e le ostilità.*


.


----------



## gabri65 (28 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No, al contrario. La Finlandia è in UE ma non NATO ed infatti non ha alcuna presenza militare straniera sul suo territorio.



Sì, ma la Finlandia è un gioco fatto, L'Ucraina no. Non credo che l'intenzione sia di passare al setaccio tutte le configurazioni europee.

Inoltre da dentro l'UE, anche se teoricamente neutrale, credo sia pacifico che ti schieri con la NATO, come avvenuto. Chi farebbe diversamente credo che verrebbe emarginato.

Di fatto la UE è praticamente un sottoinsieme NATO.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

*Zaia: "Chiederemo ai veneti la disponibilità delle seconde case. Bene le sanzioni alla Russia. Non ci sarà gas? Non fa niente, lo chiuderemo più spesso".*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Zaia: "Chiederemo ai veneti la disponibilità delle seconde case. Bene le sanzioni alla Russia. Non ci sarà gas? Non fa niente, lo chiuderemo più spesso".*


*Seconde case per ospitare i profughi ucraini*.*


----------

